# Can't admit to anyone else...



## MemmaJ

But I really, really want a girl this time... :-(

I have 3 boys (identical twin boys, and another singleton boy), and I'm now 6+2 pregnant again. 
Everyone keeps asking me if I hope it's a girl and I keep smiling and saying 'no I don't mind' - I can't even admit it to my partner, but I actually do really want it to be a girl :-(

I honestly didn't mind with my last baby as he was with a new partner and there was a big age gap between him and my twins - plus my partner wanted a boy, so I hoped it would be a boy for his sake. We found out the gender at 16 weeks and were both very happy. 

This time, already all I keep thinking about is finding out the gender ASAP - I've been obsessively researching the Ramzi Theory and desperately want to have a private Early scan to try and get some sort of indication using that. I don't know if we can afford one though :-(

I'm no good at the nub theory or the skull theory, but when I do have my 12 week scan I will be seeking out those on these forums who are better at it, to help me out! I know none of them are guaranteed or fool proof but I'm just clinging onto everything at the moment (including Chinese gender charts and such-like). 

This pregnancy wasn't planned - we planned to TTC again next year and I had planned to follow the Shettles Method to increase our chances of having a girl, but obviously didn't get that opportunity as I fell pregnant without us even trying...! So now im even more I'm convinced it's going to be another boy. 
Its only family that we've told so far about the pregnancy, but whenever I'm asked by them about gender I'm already telling people 'Oh it'll be another boy' and laughing - to cover myself if it IS; it's like I'm already laying the foundations to cover up my disappointment.

I'm dreading all the 'ooh I bet you're hoping it's a girl' type comments when more people know about it, as then I'll have to lie to even more people! 

How can I get over this?! It won't be the end of my world if it's another boy (and of course it will be cheaper as I still have everything from the last one) - but I think this may be our last baby so I desperately want a girl and literally feel like I can't tell anyone incase it's not, like it's some sort of shameful secret.


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> But I really, really want a girl this time... :-(
> 
> I have 3 boys (identical twin boys, and another singleton boy), and I'm now 6+2 pregnant again.
> Everyone keeps asking me if I hope it's a girl and I keep smiling and saying 'no I don't mind' - I can't even admit it to my partner, but I actually do really want it to be a girl :-(
> 
> I honestly didn't mind with my last baby as he was with a new partner and there was a big age gap between him and my twins - plus my partner wanted a boy, so I hoped it would be a boy for his sake. We found out the gender at 16 weeks and were both very happy.
> 
> This time, already all I keep thinking about is finding out the gender ASAP - I've been obsessively researching the Ramzi Theory and desperately want to have a private Early scan to try and get some sort of indication using that. I don't know if we can afford one though :-(
> 
> I'm no good at the nub theory or the skull theory, but when I do have my 12 week scan I will be seeking out those on these forums who are better at it, to help me out! I know none of them are guaranteed or fool proof but I'm just clinging onto everything at the moment (including Chinese gender charts and such-like).
> 
> This pregnancy wasn't planned - we planned to TTC again next year and I had planned to follow the Shettles Method to increase our chances of having a girl, but obviously didn't get that opportunity as I fell pregnant without us even trying...! So now im even more I'm convinced it's going to be another boy.
> Its only family that we've told so far about the pregnancy, but whenever I'm asked by them about gender I'm already telling people 'Oh it'll be another boy' and laughing - to cover myself if it IS; it's like I'm already laying the foundations to cover up my disappointment.
> 
> I'm dreading all the 'ooh I bet you're hoping it's a girl' type comments when more people know about it, as then I'll have to lie to even more people!
> 
> How can I get over this?! It won't be the end of my world if it's another boy (and of course it will be cheaper as I still have everything from the last one) - but I think this may be our last baby so I desperately want a girl and literally feel like I can't tell anyone incase it's not, like it's some sort of shameful secret.

I know 100% how you feel, this was my only pregnancy that i didn't want a boy, i got very distressed by my 20 week scan, and i would tell people i wanted a boy, i would cry and tell dh i really wanted a girl i have three wonderful boys and my little one was only a few months old when i fell pregnant with this one, so i felt the only way it wouldn't be traumatic for him was if i had a girl xxx I am so sorry you are feeling this way, it truly is horrible xxxx


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you Jessica, I feel so guilty for it and of course I'll love him like all the others when he's born, if/when it's another boy.. I just reeeally want a girl after 3 boys and I feel ashamed of that..! And I feel so out of control about it because we didn't get to try the Shettles Method, so am already thinking there's no way it will be a girl :-(
I feel so jealous of those that have one gender and then the other, without even trying or thinking about it. 

How far gone are you now - have you found out what you're having yet..?


----------



## Jessicahide

It is very difficult and you can't help dream and then snap yourself back to reality... Its very hard, i really hope you get your girl, but like you said the love will be there either way. xx I have got 18 days until my induction and i am having a little girl, her name is Isobel Jane xxx ( i didn't want to put that in my post because i know you will get a little lurch in your tummy when you read it )


----------



## MemmaJ

Aw no that's so lovely, I'm really pleased for you..! You managed to hold out until your 20 week scan then..?! That's impressive..!

Did you get into any of the gender theories like Ramzi's and Nub etc, from your earlier scans and were any of them right?


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Aw no that's so lovely, I'm really pleased for you..! You managed to hold out until your 20 week scan then..?! That's impressive..!
> 
> Did you get into any of the gender theories like Ramzi's and Nub etc, from your earlier scans and were any of them right?

No she was a complete surprise, she is the only one we were not ttc, with all the boys we dtd every other day for 3 weeks, with dd we literally dtd once 8 days before ov?!! i put my 12 week scan on here and had all but one girl guesses, With ds3 last year i had 100% boy guesses, so i think the girls on here are really good at all this guessing stuff xxxx


----------



## MemmaJ

See I wasn't tracking my cycle because we weren't TTC, so I have no idea where abouts in my cycle I ovulated/we conceived, to even give me a slight indication..! 
At the moment I'm just clueless and I hate it, just constantly telling myself it's definitely going to be another boy because I had no control. I knkw Shettles may not have worked, but at least I'll have felt like I tried my best to get my girl and did everything I could. 

Like I said, I can't even admit to my partner how I feel because I'm so ashamed of it, so I'm dealing with it on my own and it's eating me up. 
He keeps saying we can't afford to have a private early scan and all I can think about is how we can get around it and find the money, because I NEED to see what the Ramzi theory says!


----------



## Jessicahide

I know its not the same, but you have us on here to talk to. We know how you feel and we wont judge, i was so distressed by 20 weeks that i was crying everyday, part of it was crying about how i felt, that was a lot to come to terms with, but also for my little boy, it just felt neglectful as he was supposed to be my little guy, and i didn't want him "replaced" but i think, in the end i realised carrying a girl makes you more emotional and that is why i was feeling so hopeless like i did. xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

Sorry your feeling this way Hun I have three boys and I really wanted a girl last time to I cried my eyes out at my gender scan it passed in a few hours tho and I'm so glad to have my boys now a part of me will always want a girl but I'm happy with my boys fingers crossed you get your girl Hun. X


----------



## Dannypop

Aw your feelings are exactly the same as mine! And at 6 weeks when you are just stuck there obssessingg and waiting it feels intermanable. I am 12 weeks pregnant with number 3. I have 2 boys and that's exactly what I wanted ... but now I want my girl. So so so badly. 

What distresses me the MOST is all the "well-meaning" aunties who blatantly say, "You must be hoping this is your girl"
"Were you trying for a girl?"
"Oh I hope you finally get your girl"

All that translates to is:
Boys aren't good enough. Only a girl can complete you. You had a choice but you chose wrong. 

Raaaaaaaaaa! Makes me so mad. Just yesterday I had one of these aunties say she hoped this was finally my girl and I outright lied immediately saying, "Oh goodness NO! I want another boy. I hope it's not a girl!" Biggest lie ever. But the look on her face of shock was totally worth it!

I feel the societal pressure to produce the balanced family and like I will be judged that I was unable to do it right. Every single person assumes the only way I will be happy is if it is a girl!!! Which is so true but I never let them know it. Then if this is another boy I will feel protected from their "sympathy"

As for the shettles method what happens if you went to that extreme with your diet and timing etc and still got a boy. I was going to do it but thought I would then be setting myself up for more hope and more potential disappointment. This baby of yours has come at the exact right time. So don't beat yourself up. 

I have also been obsessing over Chinese calendar and as for the Ramzi method my Gynae just laughed at me and said it's rubbish. 

I am here for you. Let's journey through this together xxx


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you Dannypop, nice to know I'm not alone! Have you had your 13 week scan yet? 

I know all these theories are probably rubbish but I need something to focus on, and at the moment that's having an Early scan and seeing what's what. I figure if Ramzi says it's another boy then I've got plenty of time to get my head around it before another private scan potentially confirms it at 16 weeks.
Will you wait until 20 weeks to find out? 

I had all the 'I bet you're hoping it's a girl' comments last time, but that was a lot easier because I actually genuinely didn't mind last time and was happy to have another boy for my partner's sake. 
It's going to be a lot harder this time around, trying to keep face and pretend I don't mind.


----------



## Xpecta

I'm right there with you with wanting a girl. The only difference is I already have a daughter, but she wants a sister so bad. Plus I want her to have a sister.

It's so hard when you want a specific gender so bad but feel completely out of control. I wish there was a for sure way of getting what you want.

I'm trying to get myself excited at the idea of a boy by thinking of names or looking at cute baby boy stuff on pinterest. It's so hard to wait.

I'm. Sorry you're going through this. I really hope you get your girl!


----------



## MemmaJ

Thanks Xpecta, how many weeks are you - do you have Long to wait to find out? 
People keep making 'harmless' comments like 'oh it must be a girl' because I feel so sick this time and have done since before 5 weeks. 
I didn't get any sicknesss with my last pregnancy - I did with the twins but not until second trimester weirdly! 
I know they mean no harm but it gets you thinking and hoping that they might be right, which is dangerous..!


----------



## Dannypop

My 13 week scan at the fetal assessment center is next week Tuesday and as I am in South Africa they tell us the gender at that scan. I will be a nervous wreck. I won't know what to do with myself especially since DH is on high alert for me being disappointed and he will be so so angry that I can't just accept a healthy baby. 

I would definitely go for an early scan to help give you a date to focus on and move time along, but don't put too much weight on all the theories. What if they all point to girl and then you find out at 20 weeks that it's a boy ... I guess if people do guess girl then you can try stay cautiously optimistic and not get too hopeful but at least feel a bit more in control of the wait.

In the meanwhile you have us to chat to to pass time along! I check in every day


----------



## MemmaJ

Wow that's amazing that they tell you at 13 weeks! Is it just a normal 2d ultrasound they do? 

I'm trying to work out how we can afford an early scan, but you're right - it may end up in false hope... :-(


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Wow that's amazing that they tell you at 13 weeks! Is it just a normal 2d ultrasound they do?
> 
> I'm trying to work out how we can afford an early scan, but you're right - it may end up in false hope... :-(

Its the 3d scans that are expensive, the gender scans are from £40 xxx They don't guarantee gender but no scan really can xx


----------



## MemmaJ

A private early scan at my local place is £70 - same price for a gender scan from 16 weeks :-(


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> A private early scan at my local place is £70 - same price for a gender scan from 16 weeks :-(


:( oh no, what area are you in, i can do a search for you.


----------



## Dannypop

Yup it's a 2D scan but they are about 99% accurate at 13 weeks at the clinic I go to. I never ever even questioned it until I saw how other countries do it and how inaccurate it can be that early. 

So now I will obviously be very reluctant to celebrate if they tell me girl next week. I will have to wait for my 17 week scan for absolute confirmation. But if they say boy at 13 weeks I will believe it and get my closure and move on ... with lots of time and help!


----------



## MemmaJ

I've booked a private scan for 12th November, so I've got 12 days to tell OH that we need to find £70, haha!

I'll be 8+2 based on my period dates. 
Very tempted to have it sooner as I was actually almost a week further ahead than my Period dates last time, and I don't want it to be too late for Ramzi theory if that's the case again... :-/


----------



## MemmaJ

I had a cheeky/sly quick scan at work yesterday (the perks of working in a hospital!). 
Saw a little bean with a lovely heartbeat - amazing 

Also saw the placenta beginning to form on the top right of the picture (so my left), which indicates girl using the Ramzi theory. 
Oh dear it's going to be a long wait until 16/20 weeks.... :-(


----------



## Dannypop

That's fabulous! I would also be so excited if I saw the placenta forming on the left even with my doc laughing at me that it's ridiculous. I would hold on to any hope I saw.

3 more sleeps till I find out!!


----------



## MemmaJ

We've brought my Early scan forward to tomorrow as its my little
boy's 1st Birthday so my partner is taking the day off work. 
Hopefully everything will be OK as it would be awful to get bad news on his 1st Birthday :-( . 
Will be having a look for Ramzi theory again!


----------



## Dannypop

Oooooo good luck! 

I have my nuchal scan in a few hours and so will hopefully know the gender today!! Can't believe it. I feel so calm but I know I will be shaking during the scan ...


----------



## Jessicahide

Dannypop said:


> Oooooo good luck!
> 
> I have my nuchal scan in a few hours and so will hopefully know the gender today!! Can't believe it. I feel so calm but I know I will be shaking during the scan ...

My 20 week scan i was shaking after, i was in so much shock!


----------



## Dannypop

On my way now! I hope I am shaking with disbelief that it's a girl!!!!!!

Here goes ...


----------



## Jessicahide

Dannypop said:


> On my way now! I hope I am shaking with disbelief that it's a girl!!!!!!
> 
> Here goes ...

Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## MemmaJ

Thinking of you - will be checking on here for updates..! Lots of luck!


----------



## Jessicahide

Wonder if she had her scan yet? :happydance:


----------



## MemmaJ

Jessicahide said:


> Wonder if she had her scan yet? :happydance:

She's definitely had it by now...! I'm waiting anxiously, lol! 

Here's my scan from today (7+5) 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0911_zps6t4cdc4f.jpg


----------



## Dannypop

Well ... the doctor said she is 100% certain and she checked the gender about 10 times but could tell straight away!

Attaching a pic for your guesses in my next post ... thanks so much for keeping me company with this. Really appreciate the support


----------



## Dannypop

Hope this worked ...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6909.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Jessicahide

Dannypop said:


> Hope this worked ...


I actually can't tell..... :dohh:


----------



## MemmaJ

I think it looks like a girl...?!


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> I think it looks like a girl...?!


I think so too.... (i am a bit rubbish)


----------



## jtink28

def. girl! congrats!!


----------



## Dannypop

Hooray yes! :pink: :yipee:

Can't believe it. Didn't freak out like I thought I would with overexcitement but think the reality is yet to sink in. 

Also on a deeper level I think I feel incredibly disloyal to my boys if I am too excited. They are my world. But yes, totally overjoyed that my wish came true.


----------



## MemmaJ

Congratulations on your amazing news! I am so, so happy for you!
(And marginally jealous that you know now and I've got so long to wait to find out, haha!)


----------



## Dannypop

Memma I promise it goes so so quickly! I thought it would drag but somehow it sped by. I am still here to keep you company. 

We have announced on FB but kept the gender secret. ALL the old ladies say oh it must be a boy otherwise they would be shouting it from the rooftops and all my friends think girl ... SO glad we are keeping it quiet from everyone and all their bloody opinions!!!!!


----------



## Jessicahide

Ah, thought so, congratulations (i didn't really think so, i had no idea lol) So glad you got your lil girl. xxx


----------



## MemmaJ

So today I paid the grand sum of $7.99 (whatever that is in £), to submit my scan via the Gender Experts website for Ramzi Theory analysis... just for them to tell me 'boy'.


----------



## Dannypop

Well that theory is laughable rubbish according to my OBGYN so I wouldn't bank on the result. And the money wasn't wasted as you are at least being proactive during the agonizingly helpless wait till the gender reveal scan. 

How many more weeks to go till your scan?


----------



## MemmaJ

To be completely honest, I think they've got it wrong anyway. 
What they have marked as my 'placenta' on their analysis result is actually not my placenta! They've also marked up the picture with 'left' and 'right' as if it's a tilted view, when it's not. It's straight as you look at it. 
I'll try and attach their picture...
The sonographer confirmed with me where the placenta is on the screen during the scan yesterday, and it was actually confirmed in the same place (on the right of the picture, so on my left) using blood-flow doppler when I had the sneaky scan at work last week. So I'm not taking what they've done as correct, it's just disappointing and if I hadn't seen it for myself on the scan and had it confirmed by a doctor and sonographer, then I'd think they must be right. 

This is their findings: 
https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0926_zpsyhqa40kr.jpg



And I have circled where my placenta actually is. It's not as clear on the picture as it was on the screen, but I still thought you could see it so was surprised with what they said...

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0928_zpsvq2jaqgc.jpeg


----------



## MemmaJ

NHS scan including gender is 20 weeks, but even private companies won't do gender scans in the U.K. until 16 weeks (I managed to find out the gender at about 15+3 last time by being cheeky..!). 

But you have inspired me to possibly book a general 'reassurance' scan privately at around 13 weeks and just ask to see a 'potty shot'..?! I know they will say 'we can't tell you the gender this early' etc etc, but I wouldn't expect them to - I'd just want to have a look for myself. They don't have to say anything they just have to get the shot/view for me and let me see!
I don't know if they'd allow it though.. :-(


----------



## Dannypop

I would absolutely go for a 13 week scan and ask for a potty shot. It really will be helpful I think. 

It was so obvious to even my untrained eye that the nub was totally flat. Even from the side view with baby on its back I could clearly see the nub lying parallel with the spine. The doctor was so kind she went into depth explaining how if it was a boy it would be angled up at 35 degrees. 

I am still stumped how in SA they routinely confirm gender at 13 weeks with absolutel confidence and nowhere else in the world ...


----------



## MemmaJ

I know, it's crazy isn't it..! I think they do 13 weeks in The Netherlands too! 

I've found a couple of companies online that conduct fetal DNA sampling (gender testing only, not for chromosomal conditions) using a home blood testing kit they send in the post, from 9 weeks pregnant. 
I guess the analysis process is similar to the Harmony test as they say they separate the fetal DNA in maternal blood... 
Sent the link to my partner and said I want to do it - he asked about their reviews etc, so I started looking into it a bit more and it seems from posts on various forums that they have given incorrect results to some people... argh!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Please save your money, these tests are not accurate keep googling! If they are right 50% of the time and refund the wrong guesses then they are still getting rich! I hate all of them, especially paid gender guessing sites as the best sites are free, ingender, genderdreaming, even here there is a great regular guessing section.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Posted that quickly as my computer keeps crashing ugh!
Ramzi's is nonsense so please wipe that off your mind:) How far along are you now?? Your best bet is to book a private scan exactly on the 13th week mark, that is the best time to see a nice clear nub before it changes again. You want lots of profile pictures ok :) Both genders have a potrusion at 13 weeks in potty shots so nub is best at this stage.

Nub lesson This is a good link to a lesson in nubs so you know what to look for, head to our ultrasound guessing section and get practising! I hope this is your little girl for you x


----------



## MemmaJ

By my LMP, I'm 7+6 today - so should have been 7+5 at the private scan yesterday, however they measured me at 7+3 so I don't know which one to go by now when booking further scans... 

Either way I'm still 5-6 weeks away from the next scan :-(
Hopefully I'll get my NHS one more around the 12 week mark and if I don't get any decent shots then, can book a private one for 13 weeks. 

I don't know, I'm just becoming really fixated on this now and clinging onto every theory and possible test that I can find. I can't wait until 16 weeks :-(


----------



## Dannypop

I completely understand. It seems like an interminable wait but it does go by quickly. And you are at least doing all you can to try find out. That helps too!


----------



## 6lilpigs

MemmaJ said:


> By my LMP, I'm 7+6 today - so should have been 7+5 at the private scan yesterday, however they measured me at 7+3 so I don't know which one to go by now when booking further scans...
> 
> Either way I'm still 5-6 weeks away from the next scan :-(
> Hopefully I'll get my NHS one more around the 12 week mark and if I don't get any decent shots then, can book a private one for 13 weeks.
> 
> I don't know, I'm just becoming really fixated on this now and clinging onto every theory and possible test that I can find. I can't wait until 16 weeks :-(

Good plan. Have a look through the link on nubs though so you know for your nhs scan what to be keeping an eye out for, or if you can sneakily have your phone camera on in dh's pocket then try and film it as they don't let you film them. Until then don't pay for anything else ok!!:hugs:


----------



## Jessicahide

With mine, my 12 week scans have been very obvious, last year with Andrew i had 100% boy guesses, with Isobel this year all but one guess was girl, i think you should be able to tell then xx


----------



## MemmaJ

Obvious because of the nub, Jessica..?
I've been researching the nub theory and I think I've got it now..! Even if I don't get a decent shot of it on a picture (although that would be nice), I can look out for it on the screen while they're doing the scan can't I... 

8 weeks today by my LMP. I have my Booking appointment next week and I don't think I'm going to mention the new gestation/date I was given at the private scan, as that might push my 12 week scan back a bit further!


----------



## MemmaJ

I have just emailed the place we have our private scans, and asked if they would allow me to book a gender scan for 15 weeks instead of 16, at our own risk and on the basis that we understand it may not be clear enough. 
That would be at the end of December, so still ages away..! 

I'm hoping they'll allow it if we are willing to take the responsibility onto ourselves that we may not see anything. They told us the gender at 15+1 last time during a general reassurance scan (very clear!), so I'm sure it would be fine - it's just wether their policy will allow us to even book it..!


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Obvious because of the nub, Jessica..?
> I've been researching the nub theory and I think I've got it now..! Even if I don't get a decent shot of it on a picture (although that would be nice), I can look out for it on the screen while they're doing the scan can't I...
> 
> 8 weeks today by my LMP. I have my Booking appointment next week and I don't think I'm going to mention the new gestation/date I was given at the private scan, as that might push my 12 week scan back a bit further!

Ds nub was very obvious but he also he had a really square head.


----------



## Dannypop

They should for sure be able to let you have a look -it's not like you can do anything to them if they get it wrong.

The waiting is a killer so I completely understand how you just cannot bear to wait past December. I found I was only wishing the weeks away so I could get to 13 weeks, not to start feeling better from all the nausea, but so I could find out the gender!!!

Even though my scan was very clear I am still waiting till my scan at 17 weeks for absolute confirmation. So no buying clothes just yet -although I did have a squizz and found myself drawn to the gender neutral and boys clothing! My mind just can't do pink -this poor little one is going to be dressed like her brothers!


----------



## Jessicahide

I will update you with both scan pics next week xxx


----------



## MemmaJ

That's exactly it Dannypops - I can't think about anything else. 
I only remembered yesterday that I have my Booking appointment today because I'm just so focused on when/how to find out the gender ASAP and no other appointments or anything. 

The private scanning place have allowed me to book a scan on my birthday at the end of December when I'll be 15+1, on the understanding that we won't get the usual 'free re-scan' they offer if they can't tell... 15+1 is when we found out the last one was a boy and it was very clear, so I'm fairly confident it should be fine. 
Ideally I'd have it even sooner than that because that's still too far away for my liking and I'm sure we could tell sooner. I was going to try for 14 weeks - but I think that would have been pushing it and they'd have just said no! 

So for now I'll just have to settle for aiming for the 12 week scan and looking for the Nub on that instead. 
My midwife should send the scan request after our appointment today. I'm 9 weeks today by LMP (I'm ignoring the fact I was put back 2 days by my 7 week scan!) - so I'm hoping it won't be too long until I have a date for it. 

Yes would love to see your scans when you can Jessica


----------



## Dannypop

Oh Memma I know exactly what you are going through. Now that I know my baby's gender I don't care if I am 14 weeks or 40 weeks. Obviously I will always worry that baby is healthy, but I am good to carry on with normal life now. EVERYTHING was on pause while I waited to find out.

Ask them if they can try for a potty shot. That's usually the best way of getting a view. 

OK, so 6 more weeks to go -just break it down week by week and plan something fun each week to spoil yourself (as bloody naff and cheesy as that sounds) that you can see as a mini-milestone for getting closer to the scan day. And you've got the 12 week scan as a big treat in there too -my doc was able to see boy at 11ish weeks with DS2 but obviously wouldn't tell me. He slipped out a "he" so I knew! So 12 weeks should be good for a peek.

I am still not ready to celebrate just yet -I want to wait for my 17 week scan in just under 3 weeks time.

It's so weird cause when the doctor said, "You can see it's totally flat so it's definitely a girl" I thought I would scream with joy but I was so shocked it didn't register. I was SO aware of DH's sensitivity toward my potential disappointment that I felt if I showed too much exhilaration he would know what my opposite reaction would have been. The doctor was probably like, "Huh? They've got 2 boys and they seem totally unconcerned that they are now having a girl"

I can't wait for 3 weeks time when I will know for absolute certain and I can then go shopping with my mom!

Keep us posted on everything you are going through. Writing it out and having people respond passes the time.


----------



## MemmaJ

I know they won't show me anything at the 12 week scan, so all I'll have to go off will be the Nub if I manage to see it. 
That should be in 3-4 weeks time and then yes - exactly 6 weeks today until the private gender scan..! They will definitely do a potty shot there. 

I'm really struggling with nausea and exhaustion (have been since 5 weeks) and am having a mental debate with myself about whether to take some time off work. I know I could really do with it (my 1 year old doesn't sleep at night either which makes it so much worse), but I know that would probably make the weeks go even slower if I'm not at work.. :-/

Funny you say that about your reaction as I often wonder how I will react if they do tell me it's a girl..! 
Now, I can picture myself crying with joy - but actually I think in the heat of the moment I may just feel pure shock like you..! Maybe even not believe them! 
God knows how I'll react if they tell me it's another boy though... :-(


----------



## Jessicahide

You are so close to being able to find out, well almost, if you feel you need to take some time off work, just do it. <3 Don't over think it just do it. xxxx I had my little girl on the 17th she is here and safe xx Thinking of you in your stressful time.


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh wow congratulations Jessica!! &#128525; . How does it feel?!


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Oh wow congratulations Jessica!! &#128525; . How does it feel?!

Honestly? Exactly the same ha! Magic and special just like when i had her brothers, but no different, no more special but the best thing in the world all the same xxxx


----------



## Dannypop

Aw Jess that's so encouraging to hear! I actually looked at my 2 boys last night and said Oh my word you boys are going to be my only boys ever! I almost feel now that I'm having a girl they are THAT much more precious to me. 

I just know that when my daughter arrives (that still feels very surreal to say!!!) I won't feel any different. It will be equally as special as the boys and not a more memorable experience or feeling.


----------



## Jessicahide

Dannypop said:


> Aw Jess that's so encouraging to hear! I actually looked at my 2 boys last night and said Oh my word you boys are going to be my only boys ever! I almost feel now that I'm having a girl they are THAT much more precious to me.
> 
> I just know that when my daughter arrives (that still feels very surreal to say!!!) I won't feel any different. It will be equally as special as the boys and not a more memorable experience or feeling.

I agree one million percent, they are all the people we made, every bit of them and they can't not be magical xxx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

When do you find out?


----------



## MemmaJ

Not for a while yet Mrs H..! :-(

I'm 10 weeks tomorrow so my NHS 20 week scan is around 10 weeks away.... 
But we have booked a private gender scan on 30th December when I'll be 15+1, so just over 5 weeks to wait for that. 
Their policy is not to do gender scans before 16 weeks - so if baby isn't cooperating, then we won't get the usual free re-scan that they offer as we've booked it early 'at our own risk'. 

I am still waiting for an appointment for my 12 week scan. As much as I want it to be ASAP, I also hope it's as close to 13 weeks as possible so that the nub is clearer/more accurate!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

My fingers are crossed for you. I am hoping we were successful in getting pregnant this month and I. An relate to what your saying as I too have 3 boys and this will be my final baby. I dread hearing "oh I bet your hoping it's a girl" and stuff along those lines.


----------



## Jessicahide

Mrs.H2016 said:


> My fingers are crossed for you. I am hoping we were successful in getting pregnant this month and I. An relate to what your saying as I too have 3 boys and this will be my final baby. I dread hearing "oh I bet your hoping it's a girl" and stuff along those lines.

Be prepared after too if it is a girl the comments don't stop "Oh finally you have a girl!" "Oh you can stop now!" " At least you got your girl in the end..." :dohh:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Oh man, people need to learn to shut up. If we are blessed with a baby I'm going to say "we are hoping it's a dinasour" so people don't know how disappointed I will be for never getting a girl but still loving my boys. &#128543; I'm scared I won't get here. Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## Jessicahide

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Oh man, people need to learn to shut up. If we are blessed with a baby I'm going to say "we are hoping it's a dinasour" so people don't know how disappointed I will be for never getting a girl but still loving my boys. &#128543; I'm scared I won't get here. Fingers crossed for us both

My husband always said he hoped it was a husky.


----------



## MemmaJ

Got my appointment for 12 week scan today. It's on 14th December so I'll be 12+6. That's close enough to 13 weeks for me! 

I am going to try not to announce the pregnancy at all on social media until after we know the gender, and will include the gender on the announcement to get it all out of the way in one go. 
That's how the majority of my colleagues will find out, so it least it will be done ('good or bad' news), by the time I then have to see them again. 

I have already told a few colleagues I'm pregnant due to feeling so rough at work and I really wish I hadn't now. I'm sure the gossip will spread around way before I announce anything - so I'll probably still get all the comments that I'm trying to avoid..! 
I've already had a lot of 'maybe it's a girl'/'bet it's a girl' type comments from the ones who do know based on how poorly I've been... whatever!


----------



## 6lilpigs

12 + 6 is perfect timing for a good nub shot! Keep studying other peoples scans to get expert at it and if you get time look through youtube and have a guess on other peoples. Cant wait for pics!


----------



## Dannypop

Pigs I totally agree! I watched loads of videos of ultrasounds for both boy and girl and looked at as many potty shots as I could leading up to my scan. When I had my 13 week scan I could see straight away that the potty shot nub was flat. I felt so informed and well-equipped it really helped me!

But yes it is the comments that make the whole thing what it is -a difficult, testing and potentially devastating experience. MrsH I couldn't agree with you more.

I decided to only tell everyone the gender if I was having a 3rd boy. To get it out of the way. If it was a girl I would keep it all to myself and get immense pleasure out of everyone's guesses and theories. I know that makes me smug but man oh man to get sweet silent revenge on these aunties with their opinions!! And to have to pretend that you don't actually want a girl when that is ALL you want


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies, I've just read through this thread and I'm feeling exactly the same. I can't bring myself to tell my husband either. We already have three healthy happy boys and after a number of losses I feel so so guilty for hoping that this little one is a girl. I'm 16weeks today and have a gender scan on Saturday. I'm starting to feel really anxious about it that I feel I could just cry any second! We too haven't announced our pregnancy on social media yet as I'm trying to avoid the "oh I bet you're hoping for a girl" comments etc. When those questions have come from people that do know we are expecting, I'm lying to them all and almost telling them I'd like another boy to cover myself for when he might be (which I think he is) Oh god I feel so awful even writing this!! I've put my scan pics up and had lots of girl guesses but also had boy guesses in there and those that have said it could go either way as my scan was at exactly 12weeks. So sorry for the rant xxx


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello, so these are my two little ones, this first scan is of Andrew 




The second is Isobel




I think they look very different down there and this is the exact same gestation 12 weeks xxxx Hope this is a helpful xxxx

Can't for the life of me work out why two of Andrew showed up.... Emm, top two are Andrew, bottom one is Isoble!
 



Attached Files:







14138321_10153905865645875_1611853255_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MemmaJ

Haha I was looking at the first two pics for a while before I realised they were the same..! 

I don't think I've seen your scan picture loubyloo, is it in 'gender prediction' here..? I'm so jealous you have your scan so soon! Mine is 5 weeks today :-(


----------



## loubyloumum

Yes lovely it's posted on here. I sort of wish I wasn't going for my gender scan now as I don't want to be 'dissapointed' and come across like an awful person and then feel guilty for it. But at the same time I feel like I need to know! It's so rediculous but it's reassuring to know I'm not the only one. Of corse when our baby arrives regardless of the sex he/she will be loved and adored just as much as our boys are now and I wouldn't change any of them for the world. It's just such an awful feeling to be carrying. I'm thinking of telling my hubby how I feel tonight so if I do get tearful tomorrow he can try and understand and not too shocked?! Xx


----------



## loubyloumum

My pics aren't the best...


----------



## loubyloumum

What do you think? Another boy?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7416.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









IMG_7415.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_7417.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7418.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MemmaJ

I'm no expert but I think the nubs in the last 2 pics look girly..?! 

I do know how you feel. I'm dreading my gender scan in one way because I worry how I'll come across if they say 'boy'...
But I guess it's the lesser of the two evils, between that and the torture of not knowing..!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

The skull looks girl to me. I'm no good at nubs. 
I cried a little with boy 3, I am sure they see it all the time. Scared what will happen when I get there with number 4.


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks ladies, I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this. I've been so anxious this past week and I think it's all due to my scan tomorrow, I never thought I would be like this, especially after having losses but as much as I try to pretend I can't help it. I am going to tell hubby tonight (just so he doesn't think I'm an absolute nutter tomorrow if nothing else) xx


----------



## MemmaJ

I think you definitely should tell him.
I've told my OH now... he said he thinks it's a girl anyway and keeps referring to the baby as 'she' now, which really doesn't help... doesn't really understand the torment of having to wait! 

What time is your scan?


----------



## loubyloumum

Half 10 in the morning so at least I don't have to wait until the afternoon! I will update you all tomorrow....


----------



## Dannypop

Oh Lou we are here for you! Completely the most stressful and upsetting thing when you can't help but feel what you feel and then have to deal with the guilt of those honest feelings. If other people didn't have their stereotypical comments it would soften the torment of the situation. 

And then you go into the whole self-preservation mode and pretend that the thing you want most is something you don't want at all. 

Thinking of you tomorrow. I know how scary it is but once you know you can move forward either way, as cheesy as that sounds. 

Best of luck for staying calm and in the moment.


----------



## loubyloumum

Feel so nervous this morning!! Will update you all later today. Thank you for all listening to my rants and letting me get it out here xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

OMG!!!! OMG!!!!! OMG!!!!! I'm in absolute shock!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7422.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## loubyloumum

Sorry the picture is on its side xx


----------



## MemmaJ

I knew it! that Nub was soooo girly! 
Huge congratulations, so happy for you!


----------



## Dannypop

Hooray!!!!!!!

Looks exactly like my potty shot with this little one. 

So tell us how it all went?! What did you feel etc. details!


----------



## loubyloumum

Honestly, I'm still in absolute and utter shock! When the sonographer told us I just started to cry and must have asked her if she was sure about 20 times. She said she was certain and that saw she was a little girl straight alway. 

I just can't believe it, I felt so happy and elated but then I felt guilty for feeling so happy - how bloody stupid! When I hubby turned to me and said 'I'll be able to give her away at her wedding one day' I just sobbed, I think he'd obviously thought of a daughter but like me never thought it would happen. We've told my mum and she just burst in to tears and flung her arms around me, her reaction was so lovely xxxx


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh wow that's amazing - my stupid hormonal self got a little bit choked up reading that! So pleased for you 
I hadn't even thought about the 'giving her away' thing, hopefully that's something I can tell my partner if we are as lucky as you 

I'm so jealous, feel like I'm the only one still not to know and I've still got so long to go until I can find out..!! :-(

2 out of 3 of us have got their much wanted girl now - law of averages suggests the next person (ie: me) may not be so lucky :-(


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Oh wow that's amazing - my stupid hormonal self got a little bit choked up reading that! So pleased for you
> I hadn't even thought about the 'giving her away' thing, hopefully that's something I can tell my partner if we are as lucky as you
> 
> I'm so jealous, feel like I'm the only one still not to know and I've still got so long to go until I can find out..!! :-(
> 
> 2 out of 3 of us have got their much wanted girl now - law of averages suggests the next person (ie: me) may not be so lucky :-(

Thats what i thought too, i knew someone else in rl was having a girl so i said in my head she is having a girl i will definitely have a boy... But here i am, 3 men and a little lady xxxx chin up, i know its hard but you will know so soon xxxx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

MemmaJ said:


> Oh wow that's amazing - my stupid hormonal self got a little bit choked up reading that! So pleased for you
> I hadn't even thought about the 'giving her away' thing, hopefully that's something I can tell my partner if we are as lucky as you
> 
> I'm so jealous, feel like I'm the only one still not to know and I've still got so long to go until I can find out..!! :-(
> 
> 2 out of 3 of us have got their much wanted girl now - law of averages suggests the next person (ie: me) may not be so lucky :-(

I'm sitting waiting for my bfp to find out I am even having the 4th &#9785;&#65039;&#65039; 

I am so happy she got her little girl and jealous too


----------



## loubyloumum

MemmaJ said:


> Oh wow that's amazing - my stupid hormonal self got a little bit choked up reading that! So pleased for you
> I hadn't even thought about the 'giving her away' thing, hopefully that's something I can tell my partner if we are as lucky as you
> 
> I'm so jealous, feel like I'm the only one still not to know and I've still got so long to go until I can find out..!! :-(
> 
> 2 out of 3 of us have got their much wanted girl now - law of averages suggests the next person (ie: me) may not be so lucky :-(

Honestly lovely I was so convinced and so prepared for another little boy that no one was more shocked than me. I know it's easier said than done but hold on in there love, you will soon know for sure and until then you can come on here and express how you're feeling. I can't thank you ladies enough for letting me write it all out on here and not be judged for it xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Mrs.H2016 said:


> MemmaJ said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow that's amazing - my stupid hormonal self got a little bit choked up reading that! So pleased for you
> I hadn't even thought about the 'giving her away' thing, hopefully that's something I can tell my partner if we are as lucky as you
> 
> I'm so jealous, feel like I'm the only one still not to know and I've still got so long to go until I can find out..!! :-(
> 
> 2 out of 3 of us have got their much wanted girl now - law of averages suggests the next person (ie: me) may not be so lucky :-(
> 
> I'm sitting waiting for my bfp to find out I am even having the 4th &#9785;&#65039;&#65039;
> 
> I am so happy she got her little girl and jealous tooClick to expand...


Everything crossed for your bfp lovely!! Xx


----------



## Dannypop

We will never judge. So often those who judge are actually feeling exactly the same and trying their hardest to deny their true feelings or they have never been in the situation and can't possibly imagine how it really feels. 

IRL I have 3 friends having their 3rd boys and one of my closest with 2 boys is preg with her 3rd baby. I can barely believe my luck but I know that I would adore my child no matter what as would we all but it's not about the child you have, it's the one you never had. The not knowing what it would have been like is a "loss" you can rightly mourn.


----------



## Boo44

MemmaJ hope you don't mind me joining in! I'm not pregnant and not even trying but I read through your post and it took me straight back to this time last year and all the feelings I had! I thought it might help to have someone around who didn't get the girl!

I have three boys and when we decided to have our third child I convinced my hubby to kind of try for a girl, he wasn't at all bothered but said ok just to pacify me haha. I read up on shettles but no way could do all the diet stuff so just tracked my cycles and DTD at least 3 days before ovulation. After 4 months of BFNs I was going crazy and just wanted my baby! The next month I ovulated earlier than I thought and think the DTD was the day before. But anyway I still held out hope when I got my BFP it could be a girl!

I had a girl guess on ramzi although I think that's rubbish. I posted my 11+6 scan on here and I knew it was a bit early for nub guessed but got almost all girl guesses. I felt a lot sicker than with the others. I think I really got my hopes up. I had a 16 week scan and Lo and behold there he was my third boy! 

I find it hard to describe how I felt as I'd never known gender until birth with the others. I was actually madly in love with him from that very day and very attached to the fact he was a boy and I actually knew! I definitely had a few tears moments alone with OH about never getting a girl. But deep down it was actually ok. It really was. 

He is here now and an absolute angel I feel he was sent to me because he's just so gorgeous. He was born by normal delivery after having 2 sections with the others. It wasn't planned! I just feel like he's meant to be 

As for the comments we had a lot of the usual 'is this the girl then' even when it was too early to know! I felt like saying yes becaus it's that easy?! And a lot of 'you'll have your hands full' and 'maybe a girl next time'. It's easy to not let these bother you when your baby is in your arms as he's perfect. But in pregnancy it's harder. I just told everyone we were having a boy and they picked up on my excitement for him and nobody said anything bad at all! His brothers love him. It's all good

I have an ache for a girl still but really don't want a 4th child! I'm not sure I could put myself through what you're going through again! Because I worked myself into a frenzy about it but then was ok in the end anyway. It was so pointless for me!! I do see others like the ladies on this thread and think man people have it so lucky why does it happen for them and not me! It's all normal. Thought it would help having someone around who heard the opposite to what they hoped for and were still happy!

Good luck for 30th and can't wait to hear!


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you for your post Boo - it has come just at the right time as I'm actually really struggling with the wait at the moment. It's going so incredibly slow, even the wait for my 12 week scan is dragging let alone the 15 week one! 

I was sent home from work sick on my last shift - I'm not due back in until Friday and Saturday (night shifts), but feel so down about everything that I think I'm just going to stay off sick this week. 
Every time I'm at work I end up telling people I'm pregnant (because I'm always ill at work!) - and then I always regret saying anything because I don't want people knowing my business and I'm opening myself up to 'the comments'. I just want to be away from there at the moment because I'm finding the whole thing quite hard. I'm impatient enough at the best of times...! 

It's so nice to read your positive post though and it has actually made me start doubting that this might be a girl, which is probably a good thing (less chance of disappointment). 
I've been thinking maybe it is a girl because of how poorly I am (whereas I was fine with my other pregnancies). Ramzi theory says girl. Literally everyone says they think it's a girl... I was starting to think it really might be. But now reading that was all the case for you too and it was still a boy, I think I need to reign it in..! 

Practically it will be so much easier and cheaper if it's a boy because I still have everything from my 1 year old son. Just got to keep thinking of positives like that.


----------



## Boo44

I can understand you not wanting to be at work. Waiting is just awful. This time last year I was about 10/11 weeks and the days dragged as I was obsessed! I found it helpful to think to myself that MY baby whoever he or she was, was already a fully fledged little person even at that early stage and no amount of worrying over it would change what they were. 
Also in a way those early times were easier as I could still daydream that there was a chance baby was a girl :haha:


----------



## sil

Memma can I join you?
I am 9+3 pregnant with my third and final baby. I have two wonderful ds but have a horrible longing for a girl. My in laws are already pressuring me about it being a girl (like I have any say over it) and I'm afraid to let everyone down including myself. I've always pictured myself with a little girl and knowing that this is our last baby I am just terrified that it won't go that way. How far along are you now?


----------



## MemmaJ

Course you can sil! I'm 10+5 today so only a bit ahead of you. Do you have your 12 week scan appointment? 
When are you going to find out - wait until 20 weeks or have a private scan a bit earlier?


----------



## Boo44

My FIL said to me 'a girl would be nice please!' before I was even pregnant. Sometimes when he's holding his grandson I wonder if he even remembers saying that...?


----------



## MemmaJ

I'm quite lucky, family (my own or in-laws) aren't really making comments. 
My brother has said once 'maybe it's a girl' when I said I've been really poorly (I don't see him much), and my brother in law said once 'hopefully it's a girl, but it doesn't matter' when we told him I was pregnant - that's really it..! 
My mum has said she thinks it's a girl but she has vascular dementia as a result of a stroke so I didn't take much notice or take it personally, lol! 

It's mostly been friends and work colleagues (the ones who know) - which is why I wish I just hadn't told anyone at work. I didn't last time, I kept it secret at work until 18 weeks last time when I couldn't hide the bump any more! 
Don't know why I just keep blabbing this time, so it's my own fault really..!


----------



## Dannypop

Boo I am so glad you have joined on this thread because it truly is so important to hear the positive "survivor" stories. I say survivor not because of our own feelings but for having to survive society's pressures and opinions and comments.

I am STILL infuriated by everyone's comments. That is why I have chosen to keep the gender a secret from everyone (apart from my immediate family) as I can now take in their opinions and almost have the last laugh at their guesses. It makes me so overprotective of my gorgeous boys. They are FIRST prize not second and if everyone knew I was having a girl they would make me feel like my boys are inferior. If I was having a 3rd boy I would have told everyone straight away so that I could get their pity out of the way.

I met a lady over the weekend who has 2 boys and then a girl. I wish everyone was like her. She told me she wanted 4 boys. Her daughter has been such a blessing but she thinks all boys is just the best. If everyone was like that (whether saying all girls is awesome or all boys) and not all judgy, I probably wouldn't be as desperate for a girl. 

Sil and Memma, the wait is really the worst. Once you know you can move on and process and bond with your baby while pregnant.


----------



## loubyloumum

Boo, I can relate to your story too. When we were expecting our third child I was secretly hoping for a little girl. I also hadn't found out the gender in my previous two pregnancies but we went for a private scan at 16 weeks with our third and found out he was a he, I too, like you, was immediately in love with him and our two sons were elated at having another brother. I did have my moments with a few quiet tears but I couldn't have wished for anything more than the sweetest little boy we were blessed with. 
I thInk either way we are able to handle our outcome, I think then it knowing is the worst part. Memma and SIL, im hoping this time passes for you quickly. 

Danny we are yet to tell people the gender of this baby, only my mum and my best friend currently know. I can just imagine the comments we will get 'oh are you going to stop now you've got a girl' etc etc xxx


----------



## Dannypop

Oh yes Lou! It's as if boys are an inconvenience to the main goal of "getting your girl" oh and that word "finally!"

I actually so badly wanted a boy first and then followed by another boy so they could grow up together. And I feel like I have to defend that. 

I've seen a lady on here with 3 boys terrified to have a 4th baby in case it was a girl. She wanted 4 boys. Imagine the people who look at her and say, "shame she tries 4 times".


----------



## sil

Thanks for letting me join :)

My 12 week scan is booked for December 19 (I'll be 12+3) but they give no gender hints at my office. I am booking a private scan at 16 weeks to find out. I am really anxious about it but trying not to be. 

I keep telling myself it'll be ok if it's a boy and reminding myself how much I love my two boys now but then I always start crying imagining a third boy and then feel horribly guilty because I know how lucky I am to have these healthy babies but I just can't help it. I know in my heart I'd love another little boy, but I also know I'd have a huge mourning period for not having that dream of a girl come true. 

My parents don't mention gender either way but the very first thing my in laws said when we told them we were pregnant was "we are going to have two great big protective brothers for their little sister!"


----------



## Dannypop

Aw sil that is so upsetting that your in-laws would say that! The assumption makes it seem like anything else just won't do!

My poor MIL (who I adore) who has 2 boys and 2 girls would always say "so long as the baby is healthy" and I was like, "Easy for you to say! You have 2 of each!" My mom totally gets me and she couldn't even have babies, she adopted me.

I know how terrified and anxious you feel for the scan. I just knew I would be more nervous that day than on any other day in my entire life! But when the time actually came, I was utterly calm. 

I think it might just have been self-preservation mode and I had numbed myself, but I really was so focused on the little organs and the brain and everything as the doctor scanned me. I thought all that would pass in a blur and I wouldn't much care (as AWFUL as that is) until I knew the gender. When she got to the potty shot and I was able to see for myself it felt totally surreal and numb still!

I know I would have cried and cried alone if it was a boy and then after a few weeks totally bonded with him and this will be the same for all of us. But the main thing is to allow ourselves to feel what we feel and let it all out.


----------



## MemmaJ

Haven't posted on this thread for a while as I've been struggling a bit. 
I've been signed off work this week: on paper because of my nausea, but I also wanted to be signed off because of how low I'm feeling (although I didn't say that). I just can't cope with work at the moment and seemingly being unable to keep my mouth shut while I'm there! 

It's still 9 days until my 13 week scan. I've really been brushing up on the Nub Theory and I think I'm pretty good with it now, but being in such a 'negative' mindset at the moment I've now convinced myself that I won't even get a Nub shot anyway. That would be just my luck, so I'm convinced that none of the pictures will have a visible Nub. 
I keep playing out the scan scenario in my head and picturing myself getting on really well with the sonographer and asking for a Nub shot and/or a cheeky potty shot, but I know in reality I would never have the guts to ask so I just feel like I'm still not going to have any clue after the scan - and then the long wait will begin again until the next scan; which I've also convinced myself will be unsuccessful as the baby will have its legs crossed or something! 

Yes I'm just a bundle of laughs at the minute, haha!


----------



## Dannypop

I could have written your post. I over-played in my mind how the 13 week scan would go -what the doctor would say, how I would organise my reaction and how I would try not to seem too desperate to find out the gender. Would I even get the shot etc etc

Of course you are worried about not being able to get the shot you want. And of course you fear you won't even be able to ask the sonographer. And maybe he/she is unfriendly and maybe you feel embarrassed etc. None of these things you can control or predict. I can't say to you, "Oh just ask them -who cares what they think, this is your baby, your one shot etc" but I know in that situation what I am like too.

I am a firm believer in positive thinking however (sorry that sounds so naff!) so just send good wishes out to your scan day. Don't imagine the details, just try picture a general feeling of happiness, calm and success. As loopy as that sounds it really worked for me. Once I realised I couldn't possibly control or picture the actual day, I pictured a calm and happy feeling and held on to that!

Hope that helps. Thinking of you!


----------



## Boo44

Thing is whether you can see a nub or not, that baby inside is already a boy or a girl and no nub or picture or worry will change that xx


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you Danny, that does help 

Yes I know Boo, but I really want a Nub shot because I need something to focus on/analyse until I have my gender scan in another 4 weeks. 
I am a terrible over-analyser and it'll give me something to analyse in the meantime, as I know the weeks are going to continue dragging. 
I'd love to be able to post a nice clear picture and get people's gender guesses etc, and it's going to be the longest 4 weeks ever if I have nothing to go on :-(


----------



## Jessicahide

Sorry to hear you are struggling so much xx :( Its very difficult xx We are all here cheering you on x


----------



## Boo44

MemmaJ said:


> Thank you Danny, that does help
> 
> Yes I know Boo, but I really want a Nub shot because I need something to focus on/analyse until I have my gender scan in another 4 weeks.
> I am a terrible over-analyser and it'll give me something to analyse in the meantime, as I know the weeks are going to continue dragging.
> I'd love to be able to post a nice clear picture and get people's gender guesses etc, and it's going to be the longest 4 weeks ever if I have nothing to go on :-(

I definitely understand and was exactly the same. I have type A OCD so my life is one big analytical situation lol. The worst thing about mine was that I put it in here and had 99% girl guesses so between 12 and 16 weeks I really had quite high hopes! Like Jessica said we will all be here to help analyse lol


----------



## Dannypop

I too love analyzing everything and it's gotten worse as I get older! I never used to be so OCD. We all completely understand that need to hold on to something concrete that you can physically examine and find answers in while you wait for the gender scan. Even if those answers/guesses lead you up the garden path you still feel a bit more in control and that helps in the interim.

I have a scan this morning at 17 weeks with my OBGYN. I have been counting down the weeks for this scan too as I know how often people get told girl and it turn a out boy. A lady I was chatting to just last week had the exact same doctor that I went to at 13 weeks tell her at 13 weeks that she was 90% sure girl and it was a boy! That was 9 years ago but still. I am nervous!!

I did read a lovely thing about how until we have met our baby the only thing we know about them is whether they are boy or girl so that is largely why we focus entirely on gender. I agree, but it's never about the child we ARE having. It's about the child we AREN'T.


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh how exciting Danny, make sure you update us! 

I have terrible insomnia at the moment, and in today's 4am 'wide awake' party I concluded that I'm also probably going to be measuring behind at my scan next week and going to be put back. 
So not only will the Nub not be accurate even if I do see one, but I'll also have to put my gender scan back and wait even longer. 
I have no reason to think that, it's just how irrational I am right now &#128518;

Although having said that, baby was measuring 7+2 on scan when I should have been 7+5 but I took no notice really as I figured it would probably catch up by the 12 week one - but I guess it could go the other way too..?! So maybe I DO have reason to think that!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I measured behind on early scans but had original DD back at 13 weeks. Did you see the blood tests available? To find out early?


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh I hope I'm the same... 
Yes I've looked into those but you can only get them privately here In the U.K. unless you're High Risk for abnormalities, and they're very expensive privately! 
There are other companies I found online that claim to be able to tell just gender and nothing else from maternal blood for much less money, however I looked into their reviews and they all seem to be very hit and miss! Lots of incorrect genders given!


----------



## Dannypop

Oh Memma the insomnia is terrible! Especially when you are already feeling anxious. You lie awake and the analysis OCD hits overdrive. Don't worry about your dates. They fluctuate every few days as baby measures slightly ahead and behind at this stage. You will have your answers soon.

As for me ... After all my anxiety dreams about yesterday's scan, it turns out they were true! In my dreams I was either late for my appointment or the doc was unable to determine the gender and I got no answers. 

So at yesterday's appointment, my OBGYN asked me if we had wanted to find out the gender at the 13 week scan and what the doctor had said, so I said Yes! Girl. But I told him I was waiting for his absolute confirmation before I believed it. 

So as soon as he had checked the measurements and heartbeat he went to the potty shot. And once again I could see so clearly that the nub was flat. It looked like all the girl potty shots I have been studying. Ha ha as if my research makes me a medical expert ...

He kept on making out like he couldn't tell and then went on to show me in detail all the parts of the vagina, "This is the labia, here is the vulva, the small lips, large lips" so I said Ok so it's a girl and he just wouldn't answer me! And then from another angle he said at 17 weeks the baby is definitely advanced enough for us to see a protrusion if it's a boy and there isn't one here. Again, he wouldn't say that I could go buy my pink clothes! I didn't get any pics so I can't even upload them. Just a shot of the skull. 

Thing is, with the boys at 17 weeks he was all jovial and joking about how obviously boy they were and even wrote "I'm a boy" next to their bits. This time he was so reluctant to commit and was all serious. I mean, he did say that all these parts are common for a girl but I feel so confused and now I am anticipating my little girl to actually turn in to a boy at my next scan at 21 weeks (6 Jan). 

Sorry, I've totally made this post all about me but I know you ladies are the best ones to understand. And I needed to vent!

I am feeling happy and sort of calm about it as I could see for myself but I just wanted that certainty from my doctor. I know everywhere else they won't commit this early but in SA they usually do! He just refused to say it's a girl!


----------



## MemmaJ

I'm so glad I'm not the only over-analyser! My scan is a week today and I'll just be gutted if my dates get put back, even if it's just a few days. Just because this pregnancy has been so yucky so far, I can't bear to have to repeat any of it! Also I'll obviously have to move my gender scan back/won't be able to have it on my birthday. I'd have to wait almost another week because they won't do it any earlier (gestation wise), and in view of the New Year Bank Holidays they won't be open again until least 3rd/4th Jan :-(

Oh Danny.... I know it's so easy for me to say, but I would say that if he was going into details about the anatomy of the vagina and pointing it all out - then it's got to be a vagina..? Also my last baby was VERY obviously a boy at 15 weeks much like yours, so there would be no missing boy-parts if there was any there! I totally get that it must be hard for you to believe without those actual words though :-(


----------



## Boo44

My third boy was the only one I saw at 16 weeks but the male genitalia was very obvious to the sonographer at that stage, she had no doubt. So id say you can relax! Where we are they're no really allowed to say 100% so maybe he's just covering all bases

My friend at her 20 week scan had the sonographer say 'well it looks like a boy' and she said are you sure and he said something like 'all I can say is if you buy blue keep a receipt, but it looks like a boy'. It was a bit sad as all the rest of the pregnancy she analysed that and hoped the baby would actually be a girl because of what he said. Then obviously he popped out a boy. They just don't want to tell everyone it's DEFINITELY this as people (like us!!) go crazy over it lol


----------



## Dannypop

Aw thanks for the support and kind words Memma and Boo. I know I must sound crazy cause after what he said it does seem like he obviously is sure it's a girl. And now I am behaving like a drama queen ha ha! 

And you are so right that they just want to cover their bases. It is totally fair. But without those 3 definitive words I guess I just feel stuck! Thanks for understanding.

Memma I hope your dates are on track. It's too much to think of having to be put back by even a day as its like a whole day of fighting the battle of nausea and exhaustion lost. And each HOUR that passes is important to get to the next stage. I hope the wait goes by as fast as possible and you manage a few decent nights of sleep.


----------



## MemmaJ

How are you feeling now Danny, have you bought anything pink yet?!

I'm waiting for a phonecall from the doctor today, hopefully to extend my sickness period from work for another week. Still feeling so rubbish (nausea wise) and so low... 
OH never even talks about this pregnancy/baby or anything to do with it, hasn't mentioned the scan next week or anything (meanwhile I'm tormenting myself counting down the hours to it). 
I asked him about it a few weeks ago and he just said he can't enjoy it or get excited because I'm not - I'm always ill and down/not enjoying it, so he can't enjoy it either. I do get what he means but at the same time it's not really helping matters...
He doesn't even know to what extent I want this to be a girl because we just don't talk about any part of it, feel like I'm fighting this little battle on my own (other than you guys, of course!)


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> How are you feeling now Danny, have you bought anything pink yet?!
> 
> I'm waiting for a phonecall from the doctor today, hopefully to extend my sickness period from work for another week. Still feeling so rubbish (nausea wise) and so low...
> OH never even talks about this pregnancy/baby or anything to do with it, hasn't mentioned the scan next week or anything (meanwhile I'm tormenting myself counting down the hours to it).
> I asked him about it a few weeks ago and he just said he can't enjoy it or get excited because I'm not - I'm always ill and down/not enjoying it, so he can't enjoy it either. I do get what he means but at the same time it's not really helping matters...
> He doesn't even know to what extent I want this to be a girl because we just don't talk about any part of it, feel like I'm fighting this little battle on my own (other than you guys, of course!)

I see where he is coming from, he see's you torment yourself probably more than you even realise, and probably feels incredibly guilty and hurt for you xxx and for him, he probably knows exactly how much you want a girl, a lot of communication is non-verbal. I hope they extend it too, why not tell your gp how you are feeling regarding gender too, you are under a lot of psychological stress xxxx


----------



## sil

How are you today memma? I ordered and took sneak peek blood gender test and results should be in either tomorrow or Monday but I'm incredibly anxious it'll either say boy or it'll give me a false result. I don't trust the result but I want something to hold on to


----------



## MemmaJ

I don't think he really knows Jessica. I don't feel I can talk to him properly because I feel like he's disinterested in this pregnancy - which he says is because I'm having such a bad time physically this time so he can't enjoy it like last time (when I was fine), because I'm not enjoying it. So we don't talk about any of it enough for him to know the true extent of the gender thing. He just thinks I'd 'prefer' a girl really, but I also know he thinks it wouldn't be very 'nice' if I'm disappointed with a boy (he's told me that...) :-(

Gosh you're so brave sil, I bottled out of doing any of those online tests after I read their reviews! I know I couldn't have handled a false result :-(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> I don't think he really knows Jessica. I don't feel I can talk to him properly because I feel like he's disinterested in this pregnancy - which he says is because I'm having such a bad time physically this time so he can't enjoy it like last time (when I was fine), because I'm not enjoying it. So we don't talk about any of it enough for him to know the true extent of the gender thing. He just thinks I'd 'prefer' a girl really, but I also know he thinks it wouldn't be very 'nice' if I'm disappointed with a boy (he's told me that...) :-(
> 
> Gosh you're so brave sil, I bottled out of doing any of those online tests after I read their reviews! I know I couldn't have handled a false result :-(

I know you haven't spoken but he knows you very well and probably has an inkling about how you are coping xxxxxx I'm sorry he said that to you, its insensitive, :( xxxx


----------



## Boo44

Ooh what test is that sil?


----------



## Boo44

My third little boy is dressed as a cute little snowman today <3 I know that officially it's not about the baby being a boy but about the girl you'll never have. But still, when I was pregnant there was a lady on here who had a third little boy and her pictures of him being so cute really helped me. There is light at the end of the tunnel either way!


----------



## Dannypop

Oh Memma I am so sorry. You really do need to get more time off work. I agree it's a very very good idea to mention your gender anxiety to your doc. It will help give them a wholistic view of how you are feeling, both physically and psychologically. The nausea really chips away at ones resolve. It can be depressing all in its own.

If you knew this baby was a girl you would get such a physical boost you probably wouldn't need the time off work because you would be on cloud 9 and feel able to conquer anything. So this potential GD is definitely affecting you physically too. 

As for your OH I know how mine was regarding my potential disappointment. He was so so so angry with me last time with DS2 and so we just didn't talk about it. I was grumpy and so sick from 6 weeks to 14 weeks and tortured him with my moods. And I didn't care cause I was the one feeling so terrible when he was totally normal. But the point is because they don't feel any of the emotional or physical agony they can't connect to us on the way that we need. Not our fault. Not theirs.

I am sending so many hugs to you. This is such a difficult time. We are here xxx


----------



## MemmaJ

Any results for you yet SIL? 

I have been signed off work for another week. I didn't actually see anyone, I just submitted a request online to extend my sickness period - so I didn't divulge anything other than that the nausea is still really bad (no more room in the little box I had to write in!)
However the doctor who reviewed my request and approved it, has also booked me in to see her personally in a week to review the situation, so I will get to discuss more with her then. She's really nice so I'm sure she'll be understanding. 
I don't think my work/manager are too impressed though...! 
I have a history of depression too so I am 'at risk' of going there again (probably already there actually..)

You're right - once I know the gender then hopefully I can just move on and get on with life one way or the other. If it's a girl then great - I probably won't even care about how crap I feel physically any more! If it's another boy then I think I'll need a bit more time, and then eventually I'll have to just get on with it. 
It's the being 'stuck' in the torment of the unknown at the moment that's definitely the worst. 

My Nuchal scan is the day after tomorrow so the nerves are definitely setting in.


----------



## sil

Still no word back from the gender prediction kit. I guess that it was delivered on a Saturday to them but they didn't pick it up until today so I don't think I'll end up getting my results until tomorrow. I'm a mess about it. I'm nervous about the results and I already know if it says girl I immediately won't trust it and if it says boy I'll be really upset.

Boo, it's an at home blood test. You poke your finger with a lancet they provide and fill up a small tube with blood which they analyze to find the fetal pole DNA and check if a y chromosome is present in it or not. They claim over 99% accuracy when the test is done correctly, but reviews show it is much less accurate. I guess it is easy to mess up - many people end up contaminating the sample with male DNA from their husband/sons/etc (the tiniest piece of male DNA in the blood sample will show male results) so they get a false male result, or if you test too early there may not be enough Y present so you get a false female result. You can do the test from 9 weeks but I waited until 10 weeks to be safe and ensure there is enough DNA in the blood.

Memma, I'm glad you were able to get another week off. Try your best to relax and take it easy. It's exciting your nuchal scan is coming up tomorrow. Be sure to post the photos once you get back! Mine is in one week from today.


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh that's frustrating for you sil :-(
I hope you get the answer you want and that it's correct...! 
My scan isn't tomorrow unfortunately, it's the next day. It was originally tomorrow funnily enough, but I had to move it because I was supposed to be working tomorrow ironically!


----------



## Wish85

Memma let us know how you get on with the scan! I hope when the time comes for your gender scan you hear 'girl' if that's what you want and if you hear 'boy' then we are all here for you to listen to however you feel, no judgement. All the best x


----------



## Jessicahide

Hello, i bet the suspense is killing you xxx Good luck at your scan, i hope you get a good shot for us all to gawp at xxx


----------



## MemmaJ

OMG today's the day..! 2 and a half hours to go until my scan, so so nervous. I knew I'd be nervous but I didn't know I'd be this bad...!

I'm under a new hospital as we've moved since I had my last baby. 
Last time I was under the hospital where I work, so the sonographer knew me, it was all very friendly and chatty and she'd probably have done anything I asked, haha!
This time obviously they won't know me, and someone told me that you say how many pictures you want to buy but you don't get to choose them - if you say 4, they just print off 4 from whatever they've taken once you go out the room..
So I'm going to have to get in there straight away before they start taking pictures and say I really want a Nub shot! :-(

SIL any news from your end yet?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun! :)


----------



## _Meep_

Best of luck! Hope you get a nub shot, and post it on here. I'll definitely be having a good look and keeping my fingers crossed! :D Nearly all my photos included the nub this time. With my first baby, her leg got in the way.


----------



## Wish85

All the best Mem! Get that nub shot!!!


----------



## MemmaJ

Well that's the first time I've come away from a scan in tears. What a bad experience...! 

Firstly everything is fine and measuring 12+6 as I should be, so that's great. 
After all that had been established, I asked for a Nub shot and she asked me what I was talking about. Tried to explain it to her and she said 'no. We don't do that'. I clarified that I didn't mean between the legs, and tried to explain what I meant and she just said 'I've done a side view'. 
I said I couldn't see the Nub in those two pictures so could I have another one and she refused to even try, said that it 'doesn't even exist' and I'm 'making things up'. 
She then told me off for not telling her I'd paid for 4 pictures because 'most people only have 2' and she hadn't taken enough, so had to go back and take more. 

Couldn't even see it on the screen while she was scanning as she was being so quick that it wasn't in the right place for long enough. 

So upset when I came out that OH immediately rang our private scan place and asked if we could come for a scan today - we are on our way there now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How rude and unprofessional of the scan person to make you feel like that :hugs:


Goodluck with your private scan .


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck. I really hope all this worry can come to an end with super good news of a pink...but I feel knowing either way will be a tremendous help for you x


----------



## 6lilpigs

MemmaJ said:


> Well that's the first time I've come away from a scan in tears. What a bad experience...!
> 
> Firstly everything is fine and measuring 12+6 as I should be, so that's great.
> After all that had been established, I asked for a Nub shot and she asked me what I was talking about. Tried to explain it to her and she said 'no. We don't do that'. I clarified that I didn't mean between the legs, and tried to explain what I meant and she just said 'I've done a side view'.
> I said I couldn't see the Nub in those two pictures so could I have another one and she refused to even try, said that it 'doesn't even exist' and I'm 'making things up'.
> She then told me off for not telling her I'd paid for 4 pictures because 'most people only have 2' and she hadn't taken enough, so had to go back and take more.
> 
> Couldn't even see it on the screen while she was scanning and she was being so quick that it wasn't in the right place for long enough.
> 
> So upset when I came out that OH immediately rang our private scan place and asked if we could come for a scan today - we are on our way there now.

How rude!! But so excited for your second scan, Good Luck xxxxx


----------



## sil

How rude and unprofessional! I really hope your other scan goes better hun. Update us when you get back!


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Well that's the first time I've come away from a scan in tears. What a bad experience...!
> 
> Firstly everything is fine and measuring 12+6 as I should be, so that's great.
> After all that had been established, I asked for a Nub shot and she asked me what I was talking about. Tried to explain it to her and she said 'no. We don't do that'. I clarified that I didn't mean between the legs, and tried to explain what I meant and she just said 'I've done a side view'.
> I said I couldn't see the Nub in those two pictures so could I have another one and she refused to even try, said that it 'doesn't even exist' and I'm 'making things up'.
> She then told me off for not telling her I'd paid for 4 pictures because 'most people only have 2' and she hadn't taken enough, so had to go back and take more.
> 
> Couldn't even see it on the screen while she was scanning and she was being so quick that it wasn't in the right place for long enough.
> 
> So upset when I came out that OH immediately rang our private scan place and asked if we could come for a scan today - we are on our way there now.


What an Ahole!!! Stick the pics up anyway and we will see what we can see xxxx


----------



## Jessicahide

If you are going for a private scan they will give you the potty shot too xxx


----------



## _Meep_

Stupid cow. I hate that sort of 'medical professional'. Unrelated, but sort of similar - we once paid hundreds to see a private paediatrician as our baby had awful breastfeeding issues and I just KNEW she had a posterior tongue tie ... well, this stupid woman told me that there was no such thing and tongue ties are always visible at the front, so I should just put her on formula!!! A week later, we had it confirmed by a lactation consultant, who treated it, and well ... we're still breastfeeding at 2.5 years without issue, so that paed can kiss my arse. 

It's just so deflating!!! Horrible people.

Do put your shots on, someone might spot something. :)


----------



## sil

My results from SneakPeek blood test came back and the results said girl. I thought it'd make me feel excited but now I can't stop googling false results and polls of people saying it's wrong. Someone even started a class action lawsuit against them so I feel like I'm back to square one. I feel like it's a boy more than ever even though test said girl. I guess we will know in 5-6 more weeks at the gender ultrasound. Time is dragging.


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh gosh SIL you poor thing..! Must be so hard to have paid for something that you hoped would give you peace of mind and then end up feeling no better (or worse!). 
When is your gender scan..?

I honestly couldn't believe the sonographer at the hospital. Even OH was angry about the way she spoke to me and doesn't even want to go back there for the 20 week scan. There's just no need to speak to anyone like that and I know I would never dream of it in my job (also healthcare/medical), so I find it even harder to believe. 

The private scan was much better - we told the lady what had happened and why we'd come and she was very nice and understanding. She did admit that she doesn't put much weight on the Nub Theory as she could make it look different herself just depending on the angle of her probe - but that she'd do whatever I wanted. 

I'm still none the wiser unfortunately as from some angles the nub looks girly, and some it looks stacked like a boy Nub. She even looked between the legs but said that she couldn't tell if it was boy-parts or swollen girl parts. And again from one angle, it looked girly with 3 lines and another angle it looked like a protrusion with 2 lines! 

However because of that, I'm convinced it's got to be a boy because surely there would be nothing there at all if it was a girl... :-(


----------



## Jessicahide

_Meep_ said:


> Stupid cow. I hate that sort of 'medical professional'. Unrelated, but sort of similar - we once paid hundreds to see a private paediatrician as our baby had awful breastfeeding issues and I just KNEW she had a posterior tongue tie ... well, this stupid woman told me that there was no such thing and tongue ties are always visible at the front, so I should just put her on formula!!! A week later, we had it confirmed by a lactation consultant, who treated it, and well ... we're still breastfeeding at 2.5 years without issue, so that paed can kiss my arse.
> 
> It's just so deflating!!! Horrible people.
> 
> Do put your shots on, someone might spot something. :)

I know so many mums who have gone to professionals and were scoffed at only to later discover they were in the right! 

Not that its the same but after i had ds3 i felt so ill, i thought i had blood poising and went to my gp and begged to be sent to hospital, she refused and said "Don't go to a&e unless you have been hit by a car..." I collapsed the day after, and after having breathing problems for the day i went to hospital, i had 6 blood clots on my lungs..... :growlmad:


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Oh gosh SIL you poor thing..! Must be so hard to have paid for something that you hoped would give you peace of mind and then end up feeling no better (or worse!).
> When is your gender scan..?
> 
> I honestly couldn't believe the sonographer at the hospital. Even OH was angry about the way she spoke to me and doesn't even want to go back there for the 20 week scan. There's just no need to speak to anyone like that and I know I would never dream of it in my job (also healthcare/medical), so I find it even harder to believe.
> 
> The private scan was much better - we told the lady what had happened and why we'd come and she was very nice and understanding. She did admit that she doesn't put much weight on the Nub Theory as she could make it look different herself just depending on the angle of her probe - but that she'd do whatever I wanted.
> 
> I'm still none the wiser unfortunately as from some angles the nub looks girly, and some it looks stacked like a boy Nub. She even looked between the legs but said that she couldn't tell if it was boy-parts or swollen girl parts. And again from one angle, it looked girly with 3 lines and another angle it looked like a protrusion with 2 lines!
> 
> However because of that, I'm convinced it's got to be a boy because surely there would be nothing there at all if it was a girl... :-(

No that's not true, both parts look very much the same and girl bits can still be swollen at this stage and look like a boys dingdong x


----------



## _Meep_

Jessicahide said:


> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> Stupid cow. I hate that sort of 'medical professional'. Unrelated, but sort of similar - we once paid hundreds to see a private paediatrician as our baby had awful breastfeeding issues and I just KNEW she had a posterior tongue tie ... well, this stupid woman told me that there was no such thing and tongue ties are always visible at the front, so I should just put her on formula!!! A week later, we had it confirmed by a lactation consultant, who treated it, and well ... we're still breastfeeding at 2.5 years without issue, so that paed can kiss my arse.
> 
> It's just so deflating!!! Horrible people.
> 
> Do put your shots on, someone might spot something. :)
> 
> I know so many mums who have gone to professionals and were scoffed at only to later discover they were in the right!
> 
> Not that its the same but after i had ds3 i felt so ill, i thought i had blood poising and went to my gp and begged to be sent to hospital, she refused and said "Don't go to a&e unless you have been hit by a car..." I collapsed the day after, and after having breathing problems for the day i went to hospital, i had 6 blood clots on my lungs..... :growlmad:Click to expand...

Ffs! :nope: Presumably you could have become seriously ill or worse!? Unbelievable how SHITE they can be. There's a lot to be said for trusting your instinct!


----------



## Bevziibubble

OMG that is awful! :shock:


----------



## MemmaJ

OMG Jessica you're so lucky...! 
Some 'professionals' are so dismissive and it can be so dangerous. I think some of that attitude is caused by time-wasters etc, but still - that doesn't mean everyone should be treated as such. 

I just keep thinking of Dannypop's potty shot that was completely flat, no protrusion at all... I don't know exactly what gestation that was taken though, perhaps you can enlighten me Danny..? 
I'll upload the pics when I can get stupid Photobucket to work.


----------



## _Meep_

https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html

If you look at this, the boy and girl genitals really don't appear that dissimilar around 12 weeks (be warned - page does contain photos of foetal genitalia). The angle seems to be the biggest difference. If she was looking between the legs and something was sticking out, I think that could easily be either sex judging from these pictures.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Memme do you have any pics or video you can post, I would love to have a guess for you :)


----------



## MemmaJ

You'll have to bear with me as there's quite a few..! These are all from the private clinic and she gave us loads.

So in these ones I personally think it looks quite flat/parallel and girl like...

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/C67F8440-84CC-45D3-AF77-4DF6E0E02874_zpsq8bsxcqf.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/D383C611-C525-4538-8AED-027D26CE2660_zpsifc6vyal.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/E6FA57CF-B58C-4FCA-B1F9-A7CD42B8125E_zpsgbog8amf.jpeg


But in these ones I think it looks more risen and 'stacked'... especially the last one. 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/72E4369B-E54E-4433-A809-7A91F9336AD9_zpsijj6udpm.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/83663C40-D909-4AF2-A21A-EBD20851EF38_zps07tggoqd.jpeg


----------



## MemmaJ

These were the only ones I got from the hospital and I don't think anything can be seen 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/34B50EEE-2D08-4EAB-B5D6-7D904244404E_zpsh9wx24r8.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/DEE4C6BB-9C8A-4DCE-A7FC-29FAAABB251B_zpsd48kbywr.jpg


----------



## Jessicahide

_Meep_ said:


> Jessicahide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Meep_ said:
> 
> 
> Stupid cow. I hate that sort of 'medical professional'. Unrelated, but sort of similar - we once paid hundreds to see a private paediatrician as our baby had awful breastfeeding issues and I just KNEW she had a posterior tongue tie ... well, this stupid woman told me that there was no such thing and tongue ties are always visible at the front, so I should just put her on formula!!! A week later, we had it confirmed by a lactation consultant, who treated it, and well ... we're still breastfeeding at 2.5 years without issue, so that paed can kiss my arse.
> 
> It's just so deflating!!! Horrible people.
> 
> Do put your shots on, someone might spot something. :)
> 
> I know so many mums who have gone to professionals and were scoffed at only to later discover they were in the right!
> 
> Not that its the same but after i had ds3 i felt so ill, i thought i had blood poising and went to my gp and begged to be sent to hospital, she refused and said "Don't go to a&e unless you have been hit by a car..." I collapsed the day after, and after having breathing problems for the day i went to hospital, i had 6 blood clots on my lungs..... :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Ffs! :nope: Presumably you could have become seriously ill or worse!? Unbelievable how SHITE they can be. There's a lot to be said for trusting your instinct!Click to expand...


One is enough to kill you... I was so lucky!


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> These were the only ones I got from the hospital and I don't think anything can be seen
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/34B50EEE-2D08-4EAB-B5D6-7D904244404E_zpsh9wx24r8.jpg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/DEE4C6BB-9C8A-4DCE-A7FC-29FAAABB251B_zpsd48kbywr.jpg

Looks girlish to me! <3 <3


----------



## MemmaJ

There lots more on the previous page Jessica, from the private clinic with visible Nubs


----------



## sil

I'm not good at nub shots and guessing (I know about the theory but never looked into it too much), but I really hope this is your girl. I have everything crossed for you.

I have my private gender scan booked for January 13. When is yours, Memma?


----------



## LittleMinx

Your pics are very similar to mine from my last pregnancy :pink: .. Skull shape etc all look girly to me x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## MemmaJ

Mines 30th December Sil, I'll be 15+1. 

The private sonographer really seemed like she was leaning towards 'boy' when she looked between the legs. She said if she HAD to sway one way or the other right now she'd say boy :-( , but could only say 55/60% because of gestation...


----------



## _Meep_

Memma, 100% that looks like a girl nub in my opinion. Of course, that means nothing until you know for sure! But as nubs go, it's a girl's one. Definitely.

Notice how the baby is more curled/crunched up in the pictures where the nub seems to angle up a bit. That could be why. Also, for a boy, they're looking for a 45 degree angle of the nub against the spine, which that isn't I don't think, even in the 'stacked' ones. It still looks practically horizontal. 

No shadow at the tip either that I can see, which is something sometimes seen with boys.

All in all, a girly nub, as the theory goes!


----------



## sil

MemmaJ said:


> Mines 30th December Sil, I'll be 15+1.
> 
> The private sonographer really seemed like she was leaning towards 'boy' when she looked between the legs. She said if she HAD to sway one way or the other right now she'd say boy :-( , but could only say 55/60% because of gestation...

I'll be 16 weeks at mine. There are two places within reasonable distance to me that do gender scans, but neither one will book you until you are 16 weeks. :(

It's sooo hard to tell at 12 weeks that I wouldn't put too much into what the sonographer said. 

It's so hard waiting for that confirmation one way or another. We'll get there soon and whether it's girl or boy we'll all be here to celebrate with you and/or mourn with you and help you through it. Hang in there! Try your best to enjoy the holidays and stay distracted. That's my only saving grace right now.


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> You'll have to bear with me as there's quite a few..! These are all from the private clinic and she gave us loads.
> 
> So in these ones I personally think it looks quite flat/parallel and girl like...
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/C67F8440-84CC-45D3-AF77-4DF6E0E02874_zpsq8bsxcqf.jpeg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/D383C611-C525-4538-8AED-027D26CE2660_zpsifc6vyal.jpeg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/E6FA57CF-B58C-4FCA-B1F9-A7CD42B8125E_zpsgbog8amf.jpeg
> 
> 
> But in these ones I think it looks more risen and 'stacked'... especially the last one.
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/72E4369B-E54E-4433-A809-7A91F9336AD9_zpsijj6udpm.jpeg
> 
> https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/83663C40-D909-4AF2-A21A-EBD20851EF38_zps07tggoqd.jpeg




Oh my god sorry that is a girl nub, i feel bad saying it as i don't want to get your hopes up but that is a girl nub if i have ever seen one!!!!!


----------



## MemmaJ

The last two look really boyish to me?! Seem to be stacked? Potentially even the second one looks boyish too as it's angled up a bit...
Also the protrusion between the legs on the potty shot looked too 'long' to be swollen labia :-(

SIL the clinic I go to normally won't do it until 16 weeks either but I requested to book it for 15+1 because it's my birthday, and we could see my last boy's bits VERY clearly as 15+1. They let me book it at my own risk, on the understanding that I won't get a refund or free re-scan if it's too early for them to tell for sure - but I'm willing to take that risk because my last boy was so obvious at that gestation.


----------



## _Meep_

MemmaJ said:


> The last two look really boyish to me?! Seem to be stacked? Potentially even the second one looks boyish too as it's angled up a bit...
> Also the protrusion between the legs on the potty shot looked too 'long' to be swollen labia :-(

I think it's just because the baby has crunched up a bit. If you look at the nub compared to the spine in those pictures, they are still pretty much parallel. Have a Google of some 'confirmed boy' nub shots and they really don't look the same.

Also, correct me if I am wrong, but the protrusion seen wouldn't be the labia, would it? I would have thought it would be the other bit - the cli***** (sorry, I HATE that word!!)? In the link I posted before, at 12/13 weeks that thingy appears to be still very protuberant.

It COULD be a boy, none of us can say! But from the pictures you've posted, I'd say it's looking quite positive?


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Based on skull that looks like a pink bump to me


----------



## donnarobinson

I think that defo looks like a girl nub! Fingers crossed x


----------



## 6lilpigs

They all look very girly to me especially for your gestation! Flying through but will be back later


----------



## sil

I have my 12 week scan Monday at 12+3 and I really want to ask for nub shots but I'm terrified of a negative response. I hope I get up the guts to ask.


----------



## MemmaJ

Be brave and ask SIL! OK so that didn't work out so well for me (haha) but if you don't ask, you'll never know if you might have got it! 

I'm so glad you're all saying 'girl'..! I would probably believe it based on the Nub alone, but it's what I saw between the legs that's thrown me and making me doubt. 
She gave me a couple of pictures but they're taken at such an odd angle that I don't even know what it's really showing... but she pointed out a definite protrusion on the screen during the scan itself. 

I was obsessing over potty shots and nubs for the rest of the day yesterday, so lastnight I ended up dreaming that we went for my private gender scan at 15+1 and we could see she was a girl because we could see her ovaries...! Weeeeeird, haha!


----------



## loubyloumum

I've just caught up, Memma I can't believe how you were treated in the hospital!! Some people are just so plain awful. However I'm so pleased that your OH booked you in for a private scan, it sounds like you had a lovely sonographer there. I'm also no nub expert at all but from looking at those pictures I would say it definitely looks girly...very girly! She managed some great shots for you. You will know for sure in just a few weeks time lovely, like SIL said try your best to enjoy the holidays :hugs: xx


----------



## _Meep_

Hahaha, pregnancy dreams are so bizarre! I hope it is your girl. I really want another girl too and am recently beginning to feel like I might be disappointed if it isn't one, as I've pretty much convinced myself it is. :( Then again, it would be nice to have one of each ... I'm just not sure I know how to relate to boys?

Urgh.


----------



## minties

Looks very girly to me! I would bet money on it.


----------



## MemmaJ

I think I'm going actually crazy. 
One minute I feel like I'm becoming rational and thinking 'so what if it's a boy?!'. I can feel myself levelling out and realising how amazing my 1 year old boy is and how much I love him, and that I can't do anything about it if it's another boy anyway so why stress about it....

The next minute I'm trawling the internet for potty shots again, trying to work out if there's a chance it could still be a girl with what I saw between the legs a couple of days ago, and trying to find out if it'll be clear at 15+1 or if I'm still not going to know then...!


----------



## _Meep_

At the end of the day, it will be your baby whatever and you won't be able to help but love it when it arrives, whether it is a boy or a girl. That's just human nature.

You are obviously desperate to experience raising a little girl, and that's FINE, and it's also fine to be devastated if it does turn out to be a boy - it's nothing to do with the baby itself, just the death of that dream. It IS upsetting not to have what you want so much, and not to have any control over it whatsoever. 

As everyone keeps saying though, I do think it's looking good for a girl. :D


----------



## Dannypop

MemmaJ said:


> OMG Jessica you're so lucky...!
> Some 'professionals' are so dismissive and it can be so dangerous. I think some of that attitude is caused by time-wasters etc, but still - that doesn't mean everyone should be treated as such.
> 
> I just keep thinking of Dannypop's potty shot that was completely flat, no protrusion at all... I don't know exactly what gestation that was taken though, perhaps you can enlighten me Danny..?
> I'll upload the pics when I can get stupid Photobucket to work.

Hi hun, just catching up with the thread. Haven't finished reading till the end but had to jump straight in to answer your Q. Have been thinking of you! 

My potty shot was taken at the 13 week nuchal scan but it was done by a doctor and the machines are super high-tech so that is why it was so clear. She also said that my baby had matured quite quickly so it was easy to spot. 

Ok gonna read the rest of the thread and get back to you on what I see in the pics!


----------



## Dannypop

Sorry Mem, really don't want to get your hopes up but that nub is totally flat and girly. Please try post the potty shot too!!

I STILL spend hours googling nub and potty shots. I am not going to believe girl until my baby is born. 

Had a bonus scan yesterday as I was admitted into casualty for chronic headaches. Couldn't function and we are on holiday! Bad timing. But due to my raised temp they had to scan me to check baby was ok. The doctor at A&E was quite keen to do the scan cause she obviously doesn't do many so she enjoyed it as much as I did. So I felt comfortable asking her to look between the legs and she said nope no dangly bits.


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh gosh Danny, is everything OK now..? Is your temperature under control, did they find a cause for it..? 
Excellent news about the scan though, are you believing it a bit more now...? 

I am really beginning to believe that the nub is girly BUT it's just what I saw between the legs that's making me doubt and think it's a boy. The very first time she looked between the legs I swear I saw 3 lines and got all excited, then she said 'yes but it all depends on angle', repositioned the probe and lo and behold, there was only two lines and something sticking out..! 
Even she said it looks more like developing boy-bits than swollen girl bits, as it was quite 'tubular' and prominent. I asked if there would be a scrotum there too if it was a boy (as I couldn't see one), and she said no not yet... 
If I hadn't seen that I'd be starting to believe it might be a girl, now I just keep telling myself it can't be (despite the Nub) because it looked so penis-like..! 
Were you measuring exactly 13 weeks at your scan..? Yours was so different and flat, and I was only 1 day behind when you had yours :-(

I'll upload the two pics but they're a very strange angle...!


----------



## MemmaJ

So I think that's one bent leg sticking up (only because you can just about make out the foot/toes on the end), and the other leg isn't shown/in the picture. Central in both pictures is the 'prominence'..! 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/6B07BFCA-8B80-4682-A166-82BD09F7E284_zpsnjjnjgac.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/CB501470-1065-43DB-B243-564AD6D3FE47_zpsubq6gsv4.jpeg


----------



## _Meep_

I wouldn't lose hope yet. From what I have seen in pictures, the genitals of girls and boys start out basically the same, but for one the nub gradually shrinks down and for the other, it extends to become a willy lol. It doesn't shrink into a totally recognisable girl's bottom until later on, so the fact that it's still protruding a bit doesn't mean it's definitely a boy!


----------



## MemmaJ

I'm guessing everyone thinks that looks like a boy and doesn't want to say..! Haha! 
It's OK, you can say - I think it does too ;-)


----------



## _Meep_

I swear 100%, I wouldn't make any guess based on that as they are still similar at this stage apart from the angle of the dangle lol.

Based on the side view I am still saying girl. :D


----------



## sil

Girls and boys seriously look almost exactly the same at this gestation. 

Here is the m vs f difference at 11 weeks; only one week before your scan (I couldn't find one at 12 weeks)

https://i65.tinypic.com/20ii6s.jpg 

I definitely think you have a good chance of a little girl in there!


----------



## MemmaJ

Yes I have seen that website but the picture of the 13 week female fetus on there is much flatter (and I was only one day off 13 weeks..)
And again, I just keep thinking of Dannypop's potty shot! (Were you exactly 13 weeks at yours or closer to 14..?). 

I've posted my nub shots on a few 'expert' Facebook pages and everyone is saying girl and that apparently a clear Nub shot is over 90% accurate after 12+4... but I'm still really doubtful.

My next scan honestly can't come quick enough, I wish I had the money to have another one before that because it's actually driving me mad now.


----------



## _Meep_

It is angled down so looks flatter, but it is still definitely protuberant ...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think girl too x


----------



## Lumi

I've just read through the whole thread and decided I should comment :)
I'm 18weeks pregnant with our second and we both desperately wanted a little girl (we already have a 17month old son). 
As we were so anxious about the gender we booked a private gender scan for 14+6 but also studied the nub theory in depth! Lol. As soon as we went in for our 12week scan and saw the nub we both said boy, I thought I'd be really upset but I didn't really feel anything apart from relief that the baby was happily kicking away in there.

My partner kept saying it still might be a girl right up until our private scan haha bless him, I was really relaxed going it to it as I feel the nub shot gave me time to prepare.
It was confirmed 100% another boy, no suprises there.

Even though we originally only wanted 2 children we are considering going overseas for ivf gender selection(it's illegal here) if we do decide to have another in the future.

I will post my scan pictures but looking at the last nub shots posted in this thread(sorry I can't remember your username) I would give you a girl guess.


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you, I'd love to see your nub shots if you wouldn't mind..! Also was the genetalia completely clear at 14+6..? 
Thank you for your post


----------



## Lumi

14+6
 



Attached Files:







received_10208022125526702.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lumi

MemmaJ said:


> Thank you, I'd love to see your nub shots if you wouldn't mind..! Also was the genetalia completely clear at 14+6..?
> Thank you for your post

Very clear :)
Just trying to adjust file size so it will upload


----------



## Jessicahide

My boy's nub
View attachment 979085





My girls nub
View attachment 979087



Both at 12 weeks exactly, think they are very clear, a lot of countries confirm gender at the 12 week scan....


----------



## MemmaJ

Yes Jessica I know, they routinely do a 'potty shot' and confirm gender at 12/13 weeks in some countries - that's why I'm convinced it must be boy bits, from comparing some of those. 
Your attachments won't load :-(

It's 12 days until my next scan and it seems so far. Everything is running through my head like 'what if they still can't tell?'
I have an appointment with my GP tomorrow to review how I am physically (discuss if I'm fit to work yet etc), so I think I might mention it to her - if there's time after all the physical stuff is out the way!


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Yes Jessica I know, they routinely do a 'potty shot' and confirm gender at 12/13 weeks in some countries - that's why I'm convinced it must be boy bits, from comparing some of those.
> Your attachments won't load :-(
> 
> It's 12 days until my next scan and it seems so far. Everything is running through my head like 'what if they still can't tell?'
> I have an appointment with my GP tomorrow to review how I am physically (discuss if I'm fit to work yet etc), so I think I might mention it to her - if there's time after all the physical stuff is out the way!

One worked and the other didn't, so i tried again then the first didn't work, don't know why b&b hates me so much!! :( i will post them separately!


----------



## Jessicahide

Andrew xx


----------



## Jessicahide

Isobel xxxx


----------



## Jessicahide

To me, your scan favours Isobel's scan xxxxx I am not seeing boy nub at all xxx


----------



## _Meep_

Andrew's nub has a serious angle going on!! I agree Isobel's is more similar. :)


----------



## MemmaJ

Mine does look like all the girl nubs I've been looking at. 
I kinda just wish she hadn't even looked between the legs..!


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> Mine does look like all the girl nubs I've been looking at.
> I kinda just wish she hadn't even looked between the legs..!

It sounds to me like she was just saying whatever i really do think your scan looks girl ish, and i honestly would say if it looked boyish i really would!!


----------



## Dannypop

MemmaJ said:


> Oh gosh Danny, is everything OK now..? Is your temperature under control, did they find a cause for it..?
> Excellent news about the scan though, are you believing it a bit more now...?
> 
> I am really beginning to believe that the nub is girly BUT it's just what I saw between the legs that's making me doubt and think it's a boy. The very first time she looked between the legs I swear I saw 3 lines and got all excited, then she said 'yes but it all depends on angle', repositioned the probe and lo and behold, there was only two lines and something sticking out..!
> Even she said it looks more like developing boy-bits than swollen girl bits, as it was quite 'tubular' and prominent. I asked if there would be a scrotum there too if it was a boy (as I couldn't see one), and she said no not yet...
> If I hadn't seen that I'd be starting to believe it might be a girl, now I just keep telling myself it can't be (despite the Nub) because it looked so penis-like..!
> Were you measuring exactly 13 weeks at your scan..? Yours was so different and flat, and I was only 1 day behind when you had yours :-(
> 
> I'll upload the two pics but they're a very strange angle...!

Thanks for the well wishes :) I am feeling much better now and yes I guess I am starting to let myself get a little excited and more confident about a DD. ;)

I was exactly 13 weeks 1 day at my scan and remember the lady who did my scan specialists in ONLY 13 and 20 week anatomy scans so the equipment at the fetal assessment center is incredibly high tech and top of the range. But I know what it's like when you are comparing and just want to see something look exactly the same xxx


----------



## Dannypop

Those recent shots with the little leg up does make it look like a protrusion but it is quite a blurred shot so difficult to see clearly. I know how you must feel seeing that bulge but I've only ever seen a bulge like that on a potty shot and so the sideways view is confusing. 

And I know 12 days feels like impossible ages away but soon it will be upon you and then you will know. We will be counting down the days with you


----------



## _Meep_

I don't find out until January 10th! :( Hopefully the 12 days will fly by. :)


----------



## MemmaJ

I've been signed off work for another MONTH...! I'm not sure how I feel about that. It's only been a week at a time so far (for the last 3 weeks), so a month seems like slight overkill in comparison..?! 
I'm also terrified of phoning work and telling them as it means I'll be off over Xmas and New Year, which will NOT go down well (with management, or other staff who will still have to work it). I also feel this means I can't really 'announce' my pregnancy on social media after my private scan as I had intended, because people will get crabby about me being off work sick over Xmas etc and yet still managing to go to a private scan (yes some people at my work are really like that..!). 

I didn't mention the gender anxiety to the doctor. I was in there for quite some time and just felt like I'd sat and moaned like a baby about how awful I feel for 20 minutes, so I then felt silly and embarrassed/ashamed to bring that up too... I'm terrible.. :-/


----------



## Jessicahide

MemmaJ said:


> I've been signed off work for another MONTH...! I'm not sure how I feel about that. It's only been a week at a time so far (for the last 3 weeks), so a month seems like slight overkill in comparison..?!
> I'm also terrified of phoning work and telling them as it means I'll be off over Xmas and New Year, which will NOT go down well (with management, or other staff who will still have to work it). I also feel this means I can't really 'announce' my pregnancy on social media after my private scan as I had attended, because people will get crabby about me being off work sick over Xmas etc and yet still managing to go to a private scan (yes some people at my work are really like that..!).
> 
> I didn't mention the gender anxiety to the doctor. I was in there for quite some time and just felt like I'd sat and moaned like a baby about how awful I feel for 20 minutes, so I then felt silly and embarrassed/ashamed to bring that up too... I'm terrible.. :-/

Don't even concern yourself with people at work, they are not your friends they are colleagues and that is all, you have to do what is right for you and your family, to hell with anyone else! 

I am glad they sighed you off for a month, you seem excused! Physically and mentally.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs :hugs: I hope you manage to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## sil

Memma, big hugs to you. Take this time off of work to relax and try your best to hang in there. I know how tough this wait is.

My 12 week scan is today (in 5 hours). I'm going to try my best to gather the courage to ask for a nub shot. Wish me luck


----------



## MemmaJ

She was very kind and said I might struggle to get an appointment over Xmas/new year, if she only gives me a week or two and then I need more time it might be difficult. 
She's based it on the ongoing nausea (which she's given me stronger tablets for), the daily pain (which she's given me Codeine for but I very much doubt I'll take that!), and just general exhaustion as a result of being poorly, which puts me at risk of making potentiallly dangerous mistakes at work... 
I was quite surprised that my BP was 92/46 today too, it's normally low (it sits around 100/60), but not that low.. explains the dizziness anyway, haha! 

Oh wow I didn't realise it was today SIL! How exciting! Definitely ask - you never know!


----------



## sil

So sorry if some are sideways, but these are the photos I got from today. I did ask about gender/nubs but it was after she took all the photos and she said "you can't tell at this gestation it's 50/50". She was nice about it but I wish she showed me the area better. I keep staring at the area in the 3d ones. The first one looks very boyish to me, but the second looks maybe more girly? I don't know. Gender private scan booked Jan 13.

https://i66.tinypic.com/r1k7mg.jpg
https://i64.tinypic.com/14lo3n.jpg
https://i66.tinypic.com/ay0k5l.jpg
https://i67.tinypic.com/315khur.jpg


----------



## Wish85

Sil I'd guess girl x


----------



## sil

Thank you wish. I hope so! Time is dragging until that 16 week scan.


----------



## Jessicahide

I am swaying girl.


----------



## MemmaJ

I was thinking girl too..! Those pictures are amazing, how lovely


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think girl too!


----------



## Dannypop

Memma you need that time off. A month is actually very little when you are constantly nauseas, sore, exhausted and anxious. And growing a person! I am just like you in that I don't want to upset people even if they aren't my friends. I totally agree that "who cares about them" they are not your mates but I know I would also be feeling sensitive about them getting annoyed. It's crazy logic! But you've got to stay in your comfort zone. 

I also understand about you feeling like you were piling it on at the doc and so didn't mention gender anxiety but that's ok cause you got the time off work and as soon as you have your private scan you can deal with any gender issues with your doc then. 

SIL I am useless with scans so I have no clue! But that's quite a few girl votes so yipee!!


----------



## sil

Thanks for your guesses everyone. I really really hope it's a girl. I just booked my gender scan for Saturday January 14 at 9 am. Three and a half weeks to go...hopefully the holidays help the time pass.


----------



## _Meep_

The waiting is bullshit isn't it ... mine is the 10th so just a few days before yours. Hoping for another girl really, though I hope I won't be upset if it's a boy ...


----------



## sil

Good luck meep! The waiting is definitely awful. I'll be thinking of you. I'm sure I'd be ok in time if it were a boy but this is our last baby and it'd be so hard to lose the dream of raising a girl.


----------



## _Meep_

Which is why I'd feel so silly to be disappointed if it turned out I was having a boy, as then I'd have one of each, so I wouldn't miss out on raising either gender ... and all the while, there are people out there who are completing their families and therefore won't have the chance to raise the gender that they want, which is way worse than what I would experience.

I just really want another girl. :S I know I'd be very satisfied with a boy in the end though. I guess it's just fear of the unknown ... I know how to raise a girl. I've no idea about boys!

Good luck! I hope you get the gender you want! :)


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Just got my bfp today! So excited but already thinking "I hope it's a girl, please be a girl" just like you momma! After 3 boys I hope we both get our pink bumps


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on your bfp! Hoping for your pink bump :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Just got my bfp today! So excited but already thinking "I hope it's a girl, please be a girl" just like you momma! After 3 boys I hope we both get our pink bumps

Congrats on your bfp lovely, I can totally relate to your instant hopes of it being a pink bundle. I was exactly same when we got our bfp this time after our three boys xxx

The wait is the worst ladies but you're so nearly there now, hoping for everyone's news of pink ones xxx

We had our 20week scan today, after waiting for what felt like forever to get to 16weeks for our gender scan it now feels like this pregnancy is going really quickly.

Memme, I hope you're feeling ok lovely - I've been thinking of you :hugs: ..


----------



## Jessicahide

loubyloumum said:


> Mrs.H2016 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my bfp today! So excited but already thinking "I hope it's a girl, please be a girl" just like you momma! After 3 boys I hope we both get our pink bumps
> 
> Congrats on your bfp lovely, I can totally relate to your instant hopes of it being a pink bundle. I was exactly same when we got our bfp this time after our three boys xxx
> 
> The wait is the worst ladies but you're so nearly there now, hoping for everyone's news of pink ones xxx
> 
> We had our 20week scan today, after waiting for what felt like forever to get to 16weeks for our gender scan it now feels like this pregnancy is going really quickly.
> 
> Memme, I hope you're feeling ok lovely - I've been thinking of you :hugs: ..Click to expand...


Hope your scan went well xxxx


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you everyone and OMG congratulations Mrs H, that's amazing news..! 
(But yes, that was one of my first thoughts on getting my BFP too - especially since this pregnancy wasn't even planned!) 

I've been horribly depressed the last few days. My partner finished work early on Tuesday and has taken the rest of the week off because I'm just a mess really. Not just because of 'this', it's just everything and I feel terrible because I'm being SUCH an a***hole to him too (and he tells me so!). 
I completed an online self-referral for counselling yesterday so I guess I'll just wait to hear from them in the next couple of weeks. 

At least my scan is a week tomorrow.


----------



## Wish85

I'm sorry to hear that Mem! Take care of yourself and your bubba. Hopefully you hear some very exciting news at your scan next week which gives you some joy! xx

Congrats MrsH xx


----------



## Dannypop

Thinking of you Mem. One more week! I will be counting it down :)

MrsH I remember you from one of the other boards and how fabulous on your BFP! I am sure you must already be counting the days till you find out boy/girl. I shalll follow your countdown too!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thank you everyone. 

Yes Danny pop I remember you from the other boards. &#128521;

My fingers are crossed for you momma. Hopefully the next week will go fast for you. We are here with you. I hope your feeling better and where ableti enjoy a nice Christmas.

I guess I should start a new thread too but I think it's to soon.


----------



## MemmaJ

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! 

We've had a very busy few days but the Christmas celebrations/gatherings have now finally finished! 
All of that did make the days go quicker but we now have a quiet couple of days until the scan, which will probably make it drag..! 

I have this strange sense of calm about it now though. At the moment, the feelings of 'please please please be a girl' seem to have subsided into more of a 'I just hope they can see properly and be able to tell me either way'. 
I feels that is probably just self preservation at this stage; something is still secretly lurking I think as I've had terrible insomnia the last 3 or 4 nights (it's currently 04.53 and I've been awake an hour and a half). 

I guess we'll see how I feel on the day...


----------



## sil

Good luck Memma! Thinking of you. How many days till your scan now? I forget what day it's on. 17 days to go for me


----------



## MemmaJ

It's less than 48 hours away!
Its now Wednesday evening, and the scan is on Friday morning (10.20 UK time)


----------



## sil

It's coming so fast! I really can't wait to hear how it goes, Memma. We will all be here to celebrate with you or support you with hugs and shoulders to cry on. I really really hope (and have a gut feeling) you have a girl in there


----------



## c.m.c

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you?

Can I ask you ladies if anyone ever thought it's better to wait to the birth to find out the sex?

I'm terrified of knowing for sure that I'm having another girl!


----------



## _Meep_

I feel like I really cannot cope not knowing lol. I have no patience at all!


----------



## c.m.c

I don't have patience either ...!!! And I work in the imaging world too! It's so hard. My husband doesn't want to know. I feel like I'm torn. We gavev2 girls and I feel so much pressure from some of my inlaws to have a boy. I really really would love a boy this time but I was told at 15 weeks it looks 80% like a girl and just to wait to 20weeks to be sure as it's not definite 

I don't know if I can cope hearing girl again 

I feel so guilty


----------



## MemmaJ

I did briefly consider not finding out. The thought that I'd be so overjoyed and overwhelmed with love at the birth that it wouldn't matter about the gender, did cross my mind. 
But really I just need to know. I've been the same with all of them - I love the idea of a 'surprise' but I also have a need to be organised and prepared; both physically with baby clothing/items etc, and mentally.


----------



## c.m.c

Totally agreee! It's so nice being prepared. I knew both times before and my DH didn't. I think I'd love to know if he would too but I don't want to know for sure it's another girl and know that all alone. I know my DH says he doesn't care but I've imagined it being a boy and just know how surprised and delighted he would be!!! 

I have been told 80% girl so maybe I should assume it's a girl and bring neutral and pink to hospital and then still have that 20% to feel like it's maybe potentially a surprise 

I keep looking st my scan video and obsessing over it!


----------



## c.m.c

Memmaj is this baby 3 for you? How many weeks are you?


----------



## MemmaJ

How on earth will you be able to not say anything if it's a boy, you'll be bursting to tell him, haha!

It's pregnancy number 3, baby number 4 (I have twin boys, plus another boy). I'm 15 weeks tomorrow so my private gender scan is earlier than the norm (it normally has to be at least 16 weeks), but I booked it early at my own risk for my birthday. 
The scan is on my actual birthday so it'll be one to remember one way or another..!


----------



## c.m.c

I really am confident that it's not a boy. At 15 weeks was told 80 percent girl. THERE is a bulge on the frontal view but pretty sure the potty shot looked girlie 
IM AFRAid knowing it's a girl and telling him as he will naturally talk about boy names and maybe my disappointment will be obvious. I love my girls and wouldn't change them for the world so I know I'd love a third. I guess a boy would just be something different and I'd be so excited for DH 

Oh my goodness is your scan tomorrow... fingers and toes crossed for you to see the sex and hope you hear girl 

I found out my first girl was a girl at 15 plus 2!!! Her legs were wide open and saw a perfect view


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck tomorrow x


----------



## MemmaJ

Well today's the day...! Appointment is in 2 hours


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck today!!


----------



## _Meep_

Omg, good luck! I'm so jealous ... still ages to go until mine. :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Good luck sending new moon magic xx


----------



## MemmaJ

Sooooo....


https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/DCE2F7CD-C076-4229-957E-129A54CB815E_zps7toiiita.jpeg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Is that a confirmed little lady I'm looking at!! :) Massive congratulations xxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Meep_

Hahahhh! :wohoo: Yay nub theory!! :happydance: Are you pleased??!?!?! I am!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## c.m.c

Congratulations oh I'm so delighted to see this!!!


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations, I bet you're absolutely over the moon! She's going to be well protected by her 3 big brothers.


----------



## sil

MEMMA!!!!! I am soooo excited for you!!!!!!!! I literally squealed with excitement when I came to check this morning. Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations zxx


----------



## MemmaJ

I am completely floored....! 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/F7DA0D5F-77A6-4BBE-96CB-65E64C3BCB89_zpsq8etpev8.jpeg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/5E276B3A-91DE-4914-9BEA-0AFC66DC76C7_zpscnujz3ti.jpeg


----------



## loubyloumum

YEY!!!! Memma massive huge congratulations to you!!!! I'm so so happy for you! What amazing news :cloud9:

Three men and a little lady just like me x


----------



## Jessicahide

Well done! Congratulations xxxx we all knew it xxx :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Jessicahide

loubyloumum said:


> YEY!!!! Memma massive huge congratulations to you!!!! I'm so so happy for you! What amazing news :cloud9:
> 
> Three men and a little lady just like me x



And me!


----------



## _Meep_

It's given me hope that mine's a girl too, as mine's nub was even flatter than yours! :D


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Omg!!! Congratulations!!!! I am so excited for you!!! I am so hoping we have the same luck. I have my doubts but I am only 4.5 weeks...I can't wait to hear about all your prepping for her arrival!


----------



## Boo44

Yay men a congratulations!!

Confirms for me that literally everyone else gets the gender they want! Lol


----------



## Dannypop

Oh my goodness!!!!! :yipee:

I just got back from holiday with no wifi so have been dying to get online and see your result!!!! Yay!!!!! You have been through so much emotionally that this is just too wonderful for words. 

Finally you can relax and get stuck into this pregnancy with delight and excitement and start shopping and planning and celebrating!!! Hopefully this will cure your aches and pains a bit ;)

Hi to all the new joiners. So glad we can be here to support you all.

I have my 21 week scan on Friday and I know I am being ridiculous but I am so nervous that her bits will have changed! I cannot believe how intensely I have bonded with this baby as a girl and how she is making my dreams come true already. I thought by now I would definitely be confident about the gender but I guess it's always going to be that whole too good to be true until she is in my arms and I can see her vag with my own eyes!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

See her vag with my own eyes lol; I laughed out loud at that lol


----------



## Boo44

I forgot to ask memma did you sway for a girl?


----------



## sil

12 more days until my elective gender scan. I'm going nuts over here. We did a mild sway and I have everything crossed for girl. Time is dragging.


----------



## MemmaJ

Yay Dannypop you're back! Thank you!

We have already bought a few girl things, which is terrible because I really should wait until the 20 week scan but I just couldn't help it..!

I was just staring at the screen squealing 'oh my god there's 3 lines!' 
She had her legs tightly together for a long while at first, and I thought that was my kharma for trying to be cocky and book it early. The Tech was lovely though and said she'd keep trying. She looked from a few different angles to check there was no penis 'tucked away' and was fairly confident it's a girl. She did advise to wait until the 20 week scan before I buy anything, but was 99% sure. 
The difference in the potty shot from 12+6 was incredible, so I told her I'd take the responsibility upon myself because I was so convinced by the difference in that alone..! 

We didn't sway for a girl. We had planned to later this year, but this pregnancy was a 'surprise' (i.e. unplanned, haha!) so we didn't get a chance... 

It was so lovely to tell everyone and see their reactions. I still can't get my head around it though, I still keep saying 'the baby' as it's just not natural for me to say 'she'...! 
Having said that, I've been up in the loft to sort out all my little boys baby clothes to sell and it's made me a little sad :-(


----------



## Dannypop

sil said:


> 12 more days until my elective gender scan. I'm going nuts over here. We did a mild sway and I have everything crossed for girl. Time is dragging.

We will be watching this space for your update!!!


----------



## Dannypop

Mem I also couldn't resist buying a few things after my 13 week scan and felt like SUCH a fraud amongst the pink and frills! Then after my 17 week scan even though my doc wouldn't confirm the gender I went nuts at the shops. Like you, seeing that potty shot and flat nub was so obvious for me after the boys. And that one scan pic of yours from 12 weeks with the leg up did look like a bulge so you must have been EXTRA excited to see such a development and flattening out!!

So wonderful that the sonographer was so lovely about looking carefully for you. I know that was one of your biggest concerns. Not wanting to nag them or have someone who was grouchy about how it's not possible to get the shots you wanted. 

Every time I say "she" when referring to my baby I feel like I am pushing my luck and that it's not my reality to claim.

I have also cleaned out the boys clothes and kept the gender neutral things (of which I have about 3 huge boxes!) but I will only give them away once baby is born. Juuuuuust to be extra cautious.


----------



## MemmaJ

Haha you are much more cautious than me..! There were some white/cream bits in amongst it too which I've kept even though they're arguably a bit boy-ish...
I'm glad it's not just me with the shopping thing though - I felt completely overwhelmed by the girly
things! Boys are easy but girls have so much variety that I had no idea where to start, what goes with what, etc... and then I see pics of other peoples baby girls on Facebook etc looking so pretty and think 'how do you do that?!' 
My boy had so many clothes - this poor girl will probably jusy have the basics as I can't cope with the pressure of choosing things! 

The tech was in a bad mood when we first went in (OH had heard her talking about work problems to the receptionist while we were waiting), and when she looked at my notes, told us we are too early. I explained the situation and then once we started she seemed to be fine, thank goodness! 

It's all just so surreal this time, the whole thing.... How many weeks are you now Danny? I'm 16 tomorrow but have an anterior placenta so still not feeling any movements or anything :-( . Maybe that'll help...


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I live in Canada and just got told my first scan is feb 10th. I will be 11 and a half weeks. Then will wait another 8 weeks for a 20 week scan which I will find out if we are having a girl. It seems like so long from now.. however will I cope with the wait &#128546;


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies! Haha Danny see her vag....that tickled me and sounds exactly like me too! Although since our 20week scan where I got them to doubl and triple check again that she is defo a she I've started to allow myself to get excited now!!! 
I've booked myself a table at Ann early new sale where I will be selling all of my boys things and I finally went shopping for the first time this week for some girl things. But very much like you Memma I had no idea where to start!! I've always cooed over all the girls clothes but when I was actually stood amongst them to buy I felt like a total fish out of water...it was rediculous haha! I literally came away with some bibs and two little dresses, I think I need further practice. 
I've been worrying a lot lately as I'm 22 weeks now and I still feel very little of any movement from day to day, I also have an anteria plancenta but I've never had one before. Can this make a big difference in feeling the movement or should it not by now?! I've got my midwife appointment today so I will be quizzing her on it too.
SIL we are all here with you and anxiously await your update xxxx


----------



## Wish85

Congrats Memma!! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww congrats Hun :) x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

loubyloumum said:


> Hi ladies! Haha Danny see her vag....that tickled me and sounds exactly like me too! Although since our 20week scan where I got them to doubl and triple check again that she is defo a she I've started to allow myself to get excited now!!!
> I've booked myself a table at Ann early new sale where I will be selling all of my boys things and I finally went shopping for the first time this week for some girl things. But very much like you Memma I had no idea where to start!! I've always cooed over all the girls clothes but when I was actually stood amongst them to buy I felt like a total fish out of water...it was rediculous haha! I literally came away with some bibs and two little dresses, I think I need further practice.
> I've been worrying a lot lately as I'm 22 weeks now and I still feel very little of any movement from day to day, I also have an anteria plancenta but I've never had one before. Can this make a big difference in feeling the movement or should it not by now?! I've got my midwife appointment today so I will be quizzing her on it too.
> SIL we are all here with you and anxiously await your update xxxx

I had that with my second. This stops the feeling of movement a lot but a few more weeks and you will feel it a lot, little one just needs to get bigger and gain some strength. It's totally normal. let ya know how your appointment goes


----------



## Dannypop

Oh Mem it is so surreal isn't it?! I am 21 weeks and also have an anterior placenta this time. I first felt taps at 17 weeks but then if it was immediately followed by a fart I would put it down to digestive movement! I would only feel a few a day. Then at 18 weeks I would get proper taps and prods and literally last night when I was lying down I could see my belly push out whenever she kicked! I now feel her throughout the night. 

I wouldn't worry though Loub as my anterior placenta may be slightly to the side whereas yours may be blocking more of the front for e.g. Also if you've seen DH's legs you will understand! He was a professional rugby player so his thighs are as wide as my waist! Baby probably has his kicking strength!

I have my 21 week anatomy scan in a few hours! Like you Loub I will only relax and start to be excited once they confirm for me today. Mem I am sure you will also be going through the whole disbelief, is this really true worry over the next few months till you have your 20 weeks scan so we are here for you to vent! Only because of all the stories we google where ladies tell of their girls who turned boy at 20 weeks. I have been paranoid!

Aw MrsH it does feel interminable to wait so long but it does go quite quickly and we are right here to chat to while you wait. I check in every day. 

Ok lovelies, will post a few pics later today after my scan! So excited!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck! :D


----------



## MemmaJ

Aaaah how exciting! Good luck! 
I too have seen about people's girls changing to a boy at the 20 week scan so I understand how you must be nervous..! 

My 20 week scan is 4 weeks today. I'm hoping to go back to work the week after next, so hopefully it shouldn't drag too much... Just hope I don't get that same horrible sonographer again. She was an Agency one so I think we'd be quite unlucky to get her again... 

I have the Midwife next week, first time since Booking. Haven't heard the heartbeat at all yet so that should be nice. I think I might ask her to check my iron levels too due to feeling so awful!


----------



## Dannypop

Well the relief! She is still ALL girl!!!!! :happydance::cloud9::yipee:

The FIRST thing the doctor said to me when I walked in was "So, a girl after your 2 boys! How lovely" (that's how close and lovely this practice is -they truly value you as a patient and she also remembers me from a few years ago with the boys. She had gone through my notes from the other doctor who scanned me at 13 weeks). So I said to her let's hope no extra bits have grown! 

So the very first thing she did before even checking the heartbeat was to go straight to the potty shot :haha:

And she is 100% healthy and beautiful! I got to see a 4D of her little face which I have never seen with any of my babies before. DH literally gasped he was blown away.

Memma at least you have a few appointments in between now and 20 weeks to keep you busy and up to date with baby. You will still hear and see girl I know it! Nothing is changing for either of us!

And I think DH and I have agreed on a name: Frankie Rose (second name after my gran). I dared mention the name to him thinking he would chuck it (he chucked all my other genger-neutral names like Ryan, Charlie and Georgie) and he loved it!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender(1).jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :D


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Congratulations!! 
I'm so jealous!! Am I going to be the only one that doesn't get a girl&#128546; 3 boys I have already and love them so much but this is the last one.. I so hope mine is a girl too! 
I've never seen a 4d? What was that like?


----------



## MemmaJ

Brilliant news Danny and amazing that they showed you the 4D! 
When I had a private scan with my last son around 22 weeks (I think), the sonographer flicked it on to 4D without any warning (we hadn't booked for 4D, she just said baby was in a good position so would be a shame not to). I just lay there staring at the screen, blubbing! And couldn't stop telling everyone afterwards how beautiful he looked, haha! 

I just have the one appointment - you don't get seen very much at all once you've already had a baby in the UK - so it'll be next week with the midwife, 20 week scan in 4 weeks at the hospital (hopefully not with the horrible sonographer) and then won't be seen again by the midwife until 28 weeks. We get bloods done then routinely but I don't think I can wait till then if my iron is as low as I feel..! 

MrsH stay positive! I thought the same as you - everyone on this thread was finding out they were having girls after boys and I posted that it must be time for the luck to run out and surely I wouldn't be as lucky too...


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I am worried how disappointed I will be if I am told it's the fourth boy


----------



## Jessicahide

:hugs:


Mrs.H2016 said:


> I am worried how disappointed I will be if I am told it's the fourth boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## sil

Mrs.H2016 said:


> I am worried how disappointed I will be if I am told it's the fourth boy

:hugs::hugs:
I'm right there with you. I'm so nervous about it too. I only have two boys, but this is our last chance too since we only have the room/money/etc for 3 little ones. My gender scan is 8 days away now, and I'm starting to get extremely anxious how I will react if she tells me it's a third and final boy. I'm sure I'd love him, but I have my heart set on a little girl and my hopes so high that I don't want to be crushed. I'll be watching for your results and thinking of you. I feel like surely luck has run out in this thread and someone (note: me) must have a boy... :cry:


----------



## Dannypop

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Congratulations!!
> I'm so jealous!! Am I going to be the only one that doesn't get a girl&#128546; 3 boys I have already and love them so much but this is the last one.. I so hope mine is a girl too!
> I've never seen a 4d? What was that like?



This is the lucky thread!!! And we are here beside you through whatever comes your way


----------



## Mrs.H2016

This will be grandchild #17 for my parents....13 of them are boys. I would so love the last to be a girl. My nieces do not live close so my parents haven't really been around anything but boys. I guess that's why I just assume this one will be one too. I might be heartbroken at first as the dream of a girl dies lol


----------



## Dannypop

Aw SIL am counting down for you. So glad we have a little group here of support. I would have been more devastated to be having a 3rd girl than a 3rd boy. Boys really are the bomb. But we all understand the desperate longing. Nothing will change that no matter how many stories and opinions we hear. 

Mem at least you won't have all the anxiety over the gender now, so even though you only get a limited amount of scans you will be so busy getting things ready for your little girl and life will be feeling so different :) I really hope you get a fabulous sonographer who takes away all the bad memories of the other bad experiences.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Exactly. I have to say boys are awesome.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi giris 
Sorry I've been missing in action a bit 

Danny that is a brilliant image congrats!
I'm currently reading through everything I've missed


----------



## c.m.c

So I had another scan at my appt this week 

I decided not to ask about sex but now I'm obsessing... I've taken this screen shot of the video ... I think I need to accept this is another girl 

Would u girls agree 3 dots are a girl??? I was 17 weeks here by my own dates and 18 by measurements 

My 20 week scan is at an NHS hospital I really think I just need to ask and stop believing I can or even that I am 
Getting any surprise
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6418.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 15









IMG_6384.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 14









IMG_6401.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck with your scan SIL keeping fInges crossed


----------



## c.m.c

The first image of mine was showing the wee feet and of course I zoom in at the crotch


----------



## _Meep_

I dunno, it sticks out quite a lot? When we saw my girl's bottom it was flat with three lines lol. But that was at 20 weeks, so I'm not sure ...


----------



## c.m.c

I knew for sure my other girls were girls at 15 and 16 weeks! I do think it's another girl. My friend is a sonographer and looked at my images, she thinks girl but also said it's very prominent and wait to 20 weeks and just as for sure then! I think the bits be swollen but I'm not sure how swollen????


----------



## _Meep_

Have you tried Googling for 17 week girl/boy potty shots? Some look sort of similar but others not at all. I guess like every baby, every set of genitals is different lol.


----------



## c.m.c

I did!! I think it's confused me even more though. It still makes me think girl... surely a boy would be much more prominent? It must be a girl


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I have 3 boys and your scans look 100% boy to me. I would be very shocked if they said girl


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you mrsH... even at 17 weeks were they like this? 
I think it's a defensive thing that I only think girl... I'm too afraid to even contemplate getting a boy 
My 15 week scan wasn't clear but was told probably girl, which is what's sticking in my mind. 

23rd is my anatomy scan date!


----------



## _Meep_

So was Memma earlier on in the thread I think - I believe the sonographer said that they were leaning towards a boy based on the potty shot? BUT she got her girl!

Do you have any nub shots from an earlier scan?


----------



## c.m.c

These are my 13 and 15 week images... the big nub fooled me but I think they all point down for girl
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6182.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 8









IMG_6179.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_6178.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_6183.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs.H2016

c.m.c said:


> Thank you mrsH... even at 17 weeks were they like this?
> I think it's a defensive thing that I only think girl... I'm too afraid to even contemplate getting a boy
> My 15 week scan wasn't clear but was told probably girl, which is what's sticking in my mind.
> 
> 23rd is my anatomy scan date!

At 17 weeks that is to pronounced in my experience. Those 15 week also look boy to me. I can't wait to hear what happens in the 23rd!


----------



## c.m.c

I took a notion
A couple of eeeks ago to not find out anymore... after I was told it was likely a girl, again it was a defensive thing I think... but I'm defo going to find out. I will get DH to wait outside at end, that's what we did with DD1 and DD2 as he never wants to know 

Can't wait to update you all... still think girl though


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Yours looks just like this, so I am sticking with boy.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5718.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## c.m.c

I can't see an image?


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5718.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## c.m.c

Is that 17 weeks? I really don't think mine protrudes as much as that but it be interesting to see at 20 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Yes that's 17 weeks. Yours just looks like baby is a bit further away from the picture. According to the nub theory on your earlier scan I say boy as well. Can't wait to see!


----------



## _Meep_

Nubs do look boyish to me ...


----------



## Wish85

I think there is definitely a chance of it being a boy! Can't wait until your update at the end of the month x


----------



## MemmaJ

I actually think boy...! The nub is VERY boy-ish from your 13 week scan and even the more recent potty shots I think more like boy than girl... the second potty shot especially looks like a scrotum. 
Can't wait to find out with you soon..!


----------



## MemmaJ

This was my last boy at 15 weeks - as you can see it does look like 3 lines but it's just the angle, and you can see from how prominent it is that is actually a scrotum and penis. I think yours looks quite similar..! 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/2710012C-CFB9-47D8-8514-6A9FDB1888D8_zpsgfth1axn.png


----------



## sil

I think it looks boyish too!


----------



## c.m.c

Memma that's a massive scrotum for 15 weeks :winkwink:

I hope you're all right!!! But I bet I will be updating you that I'm team pink!

I will keep my fingers crossed that mine just has a small willy that I can't see yet:haha:


----------



## Dannypop

Cmc it really is quite ambiguous! I bet if you had all boys and were hoping for a girl I would be thinking well it COULD be a girl but it does look quite swollen. And I know I would equally be thinking that it does look like a good chance of it being boy. I just know that I would be very nervous if that was my potty shot and I was hoping for a girl ... 20 weeks will definitely tell and we can't wait to hear!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thank God for this thread. I have 11 weeks yet before I find out the gender. 6 weeks yet as I am 6 weeks today...before my first scan. I swear time is standing still


----------



## Dannypop

Oh MrsH! I feel your agony. We will check in with you regularly so that you can vent. I know it feels like forever but it helped me to set little mini goals or exciting things each week to mark off the time passing. Also helps being busy with the other kids :)


----------



## _Meep_

Ugh I know how you feel, the wait has been hellish! Thankfully mine is almost over now, and we're going to hopefully find out tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Good idea Danny! What mini goals did you use, maybe I can use your ideas. Right now I can't shake the whole "am I the only one that won't get what we want" &#128546;

-meep...what are you hoping for again? Sorry I forgot


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow, Meep!


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck with your scan meep 

Mrs h it drags for ages but setting weekly targets to get to is always good
11 weeks will fly by


----------



## _Meep_

I want another girl ... 

I think it will be ok if it's a boy though, I'll just be shocked. I've totally convinced myself I'm having a girl and am finding it hard to entertain the idea of a boy. :/


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Fingers crossed for you. 

I don't know what my reaction will be if baby is a boy. I am trying to tell myself it's a boy but it's hard. My gut says girl but I think that's wishful thinking lol


----------



## sil

Good luck tomorrow meep! 

Now that my scans getting close (5 days) I've been having daily nightmares about baby being a boy, baby being dead, baby being not viable... I just want to have this scan over with and either move forward with excitment for my girl or start the healing process and trying to get excited for a boy. I hope the nightmares stop after my scan.


----------



## _Meep_

I am also worrying about it not being viable, etc. Basically what I really want is a healthy child - I know everyone says it, but it's true. I won't be horrifically disappointed with a boy. It'll be exciting! But I will be incredibly surprised and terrified as I've got no idea what to do with one lol.


----------



## Wish85

Can't wait to hear Meep!!!!!!! Good luck xx


----------



## MemmaJ

Good luck Meep, we'll be waiting for news!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun!!


----------



## c.m.c

Mrs H one of the things I did to help pass the weeks was to think &#65533;&#65533;of names 

I have a lovely girls name picked so when I'm told it's another girl I don't think it will be as big an issue if I know who she is going to be 

From experience the last two times I knew a few names I loved but kept looking at books and names online, in the end we picked the names we liked at the begining so I know this time I'm not going to even think about names again!!!

I've a def girls name but have not settled on a boys name (obviously as a defence and if I'm told boy I can happily spend the next 4-5 months thinking)


----------



## _Meep_

I have a beautiful girl's name too, but I haven't told OH yet for fear of him saying no, as it's literally the only one I want. :wacko:

I am seriously struggling with boy's names. I don't seem to like anything. :(

Oh God, I am so nervous and excited about later. It'll happen at 1:30 ... boy or girl, I just want it to be ok and healthy. I just didn't worry about this sort of stuff last time!!!


----------



## MemmaJ

Are you in the UK Meep? (Just for 'time' purposes!). 

You are both the opposite to me - we had 3 'definite shortlist' boys names picked and if it was a boy, he would definitely have been one of those. We both liked all 3 of them and we didn't struggle to name our boy last time either. 
This time - girls names...?! OMG it's just not happening! We have no idea!


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah I am. I'm in Wiltshire. :) We have to drive to Bath for it today as our local sonographer has had a 'family crisis', so we're leaving at 12:30 to get there in good time ... not long to go!!!!!!!

Haha, names are really hard! Our babies will have to have one eventually though lol. I wish I liked a boy's name ... anything ...


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I treated goibg over a few names but she said "I'm not even thinking names until we know what it is, waste of time untilvthen"...party pooper! We have a girls name we like but not a boys name. After 3 boys it's going to be hard to find a name for a fourth one lol. My kids also have 10 boy cousins so there is like 20 names gone lol. Oh I hope it's a girl!! 

Meep I am so excited to find out what you are having! I am in Canada so it's only 830 in the morning here. Good luck today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

1.38pm here so she should be in there about now! So excited!


----------



## MemmaJ

Aaaah the waiting is so tense...!


----------



## _Meep_

Haha, hello girls. 

We have a healthy baby, anterior placenta and a probable gender ... nothing is for definite of course, but I'm pretty confident she was right based on what I saw ... or didn't see ... :rofl:

It's a GIRL!!! :pink: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance:

I knew it! Another score for the nub theory. :D
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(99).jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4









photomagic(1)(100).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oh wow congratulations! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Yay!!! You must be so excited! Love the foot!!! How did you react when they said girl?? 

This thread seems to be the lucky one!! I have to be honest I am so scared mine is a boy.....if so he will be loved so much but I'm hoping I'm not the only one out of so many that doesn't get their gender choice.


----------



## _Meep_

I said 'Yaaaaaaaaaaay!' lol! :rofl: 

This is definitely the lucky thread! Do you have any nub shots yet/have you already posted some? I lose track of who has posted what!


----------



## _Meep_

Oh, you haven't had your first scan yet? I hope the time flies by!!


----------



## sil

Congrats meep!!!! Soooo excited for you. What a lucky thread. My gender scan is the next one in our group I believe...4 days away now. I'm nervous I'm going to break the good luck chain haha


----------



## MemmaJ

Yaaaay Lucky Thread wins again! So happy for you! 

Just out of curiosity, exactly how many weeks are you and are you feeling any movement? 
I have an anterior placenta too and still not feeling anything that I can definitely say is movement. 
I had an anterior placenta last time though and still felt him (with no mistaking it!) from 15 and a half weeks.


----------



## _Meep_

I'm 20+2 as of today. I've been feeling tiny twitches since 8 weeks but proper movement since 17 weeks. I think that while it's at the front, my placenta may be closer to the top and positioned slightly to the right though as I feel the most movement on the left and low down.

This baby is seriously lazy compared to my first who was constantly wriggling around and spinning on scans. This one hardly moved at my 12 week or the one today lol. And she was folded entirely in half with her feet up on her face! :haha:


----------



## _Meep_

And sil, trust in the lucky thread! It hasn't failed us yet!


----------



## MemmaJ

This one doesn't stop moving whenever he have a scan! Both of our 12 week scans (NHS and private) and the gender scan at 15+1, she was constantly on the move - the sonographer has commented on it every time and was surprised at the 15 week one that I couldn't feel it (as I'm also very slim). 
I'm just getting very impatient now I think as I'm nearly 17 weeks..!


----------



## _Meep_

It'll happen! Mine seems to move quite a lot, just never when we want to SEE her move lol. 

I'll probably go for a 4D at some point like I did with my first, so maybe she'll put on a show then, if she's taken her feet out of her face and my stupid placenta doesn't mess up the view ...


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Ughhh I am like 15 weeks from finding gender out. I could cry! I should get a numb shot at 11 weeks on feb 10th, my first scan..time is going so slow!!

SIL what are you hoping for? How far along are you? I'm only 6 weeks &#128542;


----------



## _Meep_

Ugh! It's a while, but to be honest it feels like yesterday that I was still 6 weeks. It's gone really quickly this time.

Looking forward to the nub shots. :D


----------



## c.m.c

Congratulations meep!!! Brilliant news!!!

I'm not feeling much movement either yet I felt DD2 at 14-15 weeks 

I just know I'm not getting a boy I just know!!!80% sure of a girl at 15 weeks 

I'm currently 17 plus 5 by my dates but 18 plus 6 by measurements. 

SIL when is your scan? Mines 23rd


----------



## sil

Mrs. H, I'm 15+4 today and I have an elective gender scan at 16+1 (Saturday the 14th). I'm really really hoping for a girl. I have two lovely DS now and this is our last baby so it's my last chance to have a DD which I am really longing for. I love my two boys with all my heart and wouldn't change them for the world (and I'm sure I'd love the new baby just as much if it were a boy too), but I'd still really mourn the loss of the idea of having a daughter since we aren't trying again.

Hang in there! I remember being really early on too and the wait to the scan felt like forever but I try my best to stay distracted and focus on other milestones along the way (the passing of each week, the 12 week ultrasound, finding the heartbeat with the doppler, etc)

CMC, my scan is the 14th. These last few weeks have been so slow! How have they been going for you? Not too much longer! I have everything crossed you get the results you want (I forget - were you hoping for boy or girl?)


----------



## loubyloumum

MemmaJ said:


> Yaaaay Lucky Thread wins again! So happy for you!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, exactly how many weeks are you and are you feeling any movement?
> I have an anterior placenta too and still not feeling anything that I can definitely say is movement.
> I had an anterior placenta last time though and still felt him (with no mistaking it!) from 15 and a half weeks.

Memma I have been worrying so much about movement and even raised it with my midwife. I too have an anteria placenta, I've never had one before and always felt soooo much movement from very early on. I'd say only this week (week 23) have I been feeling definante movements and it's lovely!! I'm really starting to bond with my daughter even more now I can't actually feel her in there. Eeee how exciting to be able to actually say daughter!!!! Xxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Yey Meep!!!! So so happy for you! This really is the lucky thread....amazing!!

SIL we are all here with you lovely xxx


----------



## c.m.c

SIL it won't be long now for you... literally days away!!! Hope it's pink and a lucky thread!!! 

I have 2 daughters and would love a boy this time but I really think it's acgirl. We haven't had great positions during any scans but no sign of any boy bits... the last scan I had I think girl but the bits are a bit prominent!!! My anatomy scan is 23rd!!


----------



## c.m.c

I bet we are all having girls ...:haha:


----------



## Wish85

Congrats Meep! Sil I hope you get your girl, I think I guessed girl on your thread? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Ok so I have been reading up on the moot test my doctor wants to do at like 10 weeks when I go in February. I thought is was a car test at first but thankfully I was wrong. Anyway, noir testing the results come in 7 to 10 days after the blood test and it even tells you the gender! So I might not have to wait until 20 week scan! Omg I am so excited!!! I need that pink bump! Feb 10 can't come soon enough!!


----------



## MemmaJ

Ah is that one of the tests for chromosomal abnormalities MrsH..? 
That's great for you if you don't have to wait so long! 

Cant believe you other ladies scans are only days away now, how exciting (nerve-racking..!).


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Yes memmaJ the doctor wants me to do that because I turn 40 in July and baby is due in September. I am so scared it is a boy. Knowing they are doing the test in feb and I will be able to find out my mind is saying "do t get excited, it's another boy" hoping this thread is lucky for me too.

I am so glad we have this thread to keep me occupied. I cannot believe how big the thread is now! Some great friends! Thank you ladies!! 

Ok who's next CMC right?


----------



## sil

Mrs. H, I'm the next one. My scan is on Saturday so 3 days away. I'm getting so nervous! CMC is after me by 9 days I think. That's awesome you get to find out earlier than expected! Everything crossed for you. I'll be sure to stay on here and keep following everyone even after I get my results.


----------



## _Meep_

Eeeeeeek, I can't wait to find out what everyone's having!!!


----------



## Dannypop

Hello lovelies

Congrats Meep I am so happy for you!

SIL I am counting down with you! I know how nervous you must be feeling but at least you will finally know. And I am sure that is a big part of the anxiety -the not knowing. Once we can process boy or girl it does help put you on a definite path. I also had those exact same feelings of worry over the health and viability of my baby. I think it was a subconscious reaction of guilt to my obsessing over the gender. But how can we not! Will be thinking of you on Saturday. 

MrsH hooray! What a fantastic thing that you can find out so so soon. The little weekly goals I set would be lunch dates with friends, shopping sprees with my mom for clothes for ME, gym workouts (gross but very distracting) and outings with the kids. I don't know how but the time really did fly. Even with all the morning sickness which felt interminable. 

With my anterior placenta I am getting loads and loads of kicks. Started at 17 weeks with a few prods but now she moves around all the time. So I guess it depends where it is situated. In the 4D scan you could see her lying with her head against my placenta like a pillow!


----------



## MemmaJ

With my last son my placenta was anterior and low (almost covering my cervix!) so I think it was 'out the way' enough for me to feel kicks higher up from 15 weeks. 
This time it's anterior and high so I'm just not feeling anything. Occasionally (when I'm laying flat) I think I might have felt something, but it's so faint that I just couldn't say for definite. 
17 weeks tomorrow so maybe it'll come soon, I really hope so :-(
Seeing my midwife tomorrow so at least I'll get to hear the heartbeat for the first time and might be able to stop worrying about it (temporarily, haha!).


----------



## Dannypop

At 17 weeks it's still hit and miss from my experience whether what you feel is definite baby or just other body processes! But in a few weeks for sure the movements will start getting stronger and more rythmic with this whole anterior placenta business.

But yes luckily you can hear the heartbeat and be put at ease, which I am finding I have needed all the way through until I could feel (and now see!) the movements from the outside :)


----------



## MemmaJ

Jeez I am stupidly nervous today. I'm really regretting not asking OH to come. He's at work now so it's too late :-(


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I can't wait to hear about your experience hearing the heartbeat! So exciting! You will do great!


----------



## Wish85

Good luck Sil & Mem. Can I join? My 20 week scan is on 30 January and I'll be asking the sex if they can get a good shot :)

Sil, I think I guessed girl for you. Be sure to update your gender prediction thread xx


----------



## sil

Of course wish :) Mem got her girl! Right now there are a few of us here (me hoping for girl, cmc hoping for boy, and mrs. h hoping for girl - am I missing anyone?). All the ladies who got their gender confirmations stick around too so it's really a lovely place to be for support. What are you hoping for?

Ladies my scan is TOMORROW! Oh my gosh...I'm so nervous. I can't believe it's finally almost here. The anxiety is driving me up a wall. I can't wait to find out.

Mem, how did the heartbeat appointment go?


----------



## Wish85

Thanks Sil! Can't wait for your update. I have a slight preference for a boy but OH wants a girl so either one really. Wishing everyone the best of luck!


----------



## MemmaJ

I heard the heartbeat *phew*..! Still stressing over no movements though, I can't help myself even though I know I'm being totally illogicle. 

Aaaaahh can't believe it's tomorrow! Sorry for being thick but this thread is so long no that I can't keep up; have we seen any Nub shots from your 12/13 week scan..?


----------



## _Meep_

It's classic pregnancy paranoia I think ... I'm doing it to myself too ... I'm feeling plenty of movements, yet on both my scans, she hardly moved at all and I've now managed to convince myself she's either got poor muscle tone/is partially paralysed, or has got herself stuck in the position she was in at the 20 week scan (legs out straight and feet over her head, as seen in the pictures)! 

I know I'm being an idiot, but somehow, I just can't help it and keep Googling for similar stories lol. And telling myself that all the movements I am feeling are just her arms waving about, even though I know she probably doesn't have the strength yet to punch with the force I am feeling (I can feel her from the outside), and that it is much more likely to be her legs. I'm paranoid she's going to be frank breech and have no leg muscles and come out with her feet over her head and stay stuck like that for ages after she is born and have hip problems. :( Aaaagh.

Glad you got to hear the heartbeat. I am sure everything is fine!
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(101).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 4









photomagic(1)(102).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MemmaJ

Wow that is one flexible baby..! Haha! I'm sure once she gets bigger she'll get herself into a different position (if she hasn't already - and I'm sure you do know that really!). 
You're right though, we do torture ourselves and usually for absolutely nothing..!


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome wish! Is this your first? I also had a STRONG preference for a boy with #1. 

SIL tomorrow!!! Oh my word that's gone so quickly. We will be waiting for your news in excited anticipation! Can't wait!! I may just check in every 10 minutes!

Mem so glad you can relax more now after hearing the heartbeat. Whew! I know how anxious I was too until I could feel regular movement. You still have a few weeks till you should feel definite regular kicks with your placenta so don't worry. I think mine is to re right and so I feel loads on the left.

I know it might sound absolutely awful of me but I think now that I know this is my last baby and I am getting the daughter I've always dreamed of, I am extra anxious that everything will go smoothly with the pregnancy and birth.


----------



## MemmaJ

I'll be checking here a LOT tomorrow! What time is your scan SIL?

That's understandable Danny -
this is the last time you're going to experience any of this and although it's different and extra special because you do have your girl, you feel extra protective and cautious, and of course still want to make sure it all goes smoothly! 

Can I seek permission for a bit of a ranty/'what would you do/am I being a douche' type post please..?! Not gender related, but pregnancy related and I feel we're all friends on this thread now, haha!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Rant away!


----------



## _Meep_

I enjoy a good rant.


----------



## c.m.c

Welcome wish!!!

SIL good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## sil

My scan is at 9 AM tomorrow my time (eastern standard time - not sure what time that will be for everyone else but if it helps any I'm making my post at 1:40 PM/13:40 here so just over 19 hours from the time of this post).

Mem, I didn't have any nub shots, but here are my 12 week photos: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2421577-12-week-girl-boy.html
The thread had more boy guesses (7) than girl (5), but I also submitted to the gender experts for ramazi at 8 weeks and they guessed girl and skull at 12 weeks and they guessed girl, so I have everything crossed. We'll see

Also, rant away! We are all friends here. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Sil :D


----------



## MemmaJ

I've just had a look at your pics - I think I can see the Nub in one of your 2d pics and I'd guess maybe girl from it..?! Fingers crossed! 
You're 6 hours behind us here in the U.K, aaahh it'll be a long morning!


----------



## MemmaJ

I guess it's not really a rant as such, maybe that was the wrong word...!

Basically I'm considering changing my antenatal care to a different trust and I don't know whether to do it or not....
I really don't want to offend my Community Midwife as she is lovely, it's just that I know I'd get better care in the other Trust as I work for them..! Ideally I'd like to avoid any transfer being done through my Midwife too, to avoid any embarrassment or offence to her, but I just feel like maybe things aren't being done completely 'properly'. 
I don't know whether I'm just being hyper-critical though because I'm a Midwife myself. 

I had my last baby in 'my' trust (the one where I work) and recieved amazing and very thorough care. We've moved to a different town since then, so are now under a different trust/hospital. 

So far I've had to mostly fill in my own antenatal Notes (not just the basics which most people do - I'm talking important information like my blood results, working out my own booking BMI etc - because they hadn't been done), but there are whole pages still blank in my notes that should have been completed at Booking. 
I had to ask for my Ferritin Levels to be checked yesterday as I have a history of low Ferritin & it hasn't been checked at all in this pregnancy and I feel awful (again, should have been checked at Booking and was last time. Of course it was low and I was put on tablets for it throughout my last pregnancy). 
I also haven't been spoken to about testing for Gestational Diabetes despite my mum being diabetic (I don't think she even noticed in my notes that my mum is diabetic because again, my Booking appointment very much felt like 'we'll just skip over all the normal stuff because she's a midwife and she knows'. 
She's also classified me as 'low risk'/I haven't been referred to a Consultant despite having my first babies (the twins) prematurely after going into labour at 27 weeks. 
I know I've had a baby since then at term (37 weeks), but any previous pre-term delivery makes you high risk - last time I saw a consultant regularly, had extra scans (including cervical ultrasounds to make sure it wasn't prematurely shortening), and just felt generally really well looked after. 

I don't know if I'm just being a bit of a diva because I got such 'special' care before, being one of their own midwives, and that its maybe unreasonable to expect the same 'VIP treatment' somewhere else. 
And I'd probably have to transfer my Care back to this area before delivery anyway as I don't think I'd make it to 'my' hospital for delivery (traffic dependant, it could take anything between half an hour to an hour). 
So maybe it's not worth making a big deal over, and maybe it's the paranoia and over-worrying talking again... but I just can't shake it that things are not being done as they maybe should..?!


----------



## c.m.c

Memma I didn't know you were a midwife... I'm
A radiographer, I am trained in ultrasound but have never done obstetrics!! Hence the fact I still don't know the sex of this baby!!! I have had some lovely private scans but I'm nhs for this baby 

I'm having my baby in the trust I work in which isn't the closest to my home but I think the care I have had before has been excellent 

I think if it's playing on your mind you might be better changing!

I'm
Usually half an hr from my chose. Hospital but in rush hour traffic it takes me well over an hour!!! I'm happy to risk it as my labours are never that quick


----------



## c.m.c

I also panic about things... sometimes ignorance is bliss. When you're in that line of work it's only natural to know the worst case scenario! I am hypo thyroid but insist that my iron levels are checked each time too!!!


----------



## c.m.c

I knew the sex of both my girls by 16 weeks. I really do think this ones s girl but in every scan there's a foot up at the bum, it's bits a prominent and there's a cord too. It was so lovely being able to get a couple of private scans but then being told not sure of sex has got me feeling like I've been in limbo! I know I will know for sure next Monday so that's my goal


----------



## Wish85

Dannypop said:


> Welcome wish! Is this your first? I also had a STRONG preference for a boy with #1.
> 
> SIL tomorrow!!! Oh my word that's gone so quickly. We will be waiting for your news in excited anticipation! Can't wait!! I may just check in every 10 minutes!
> 
> Mem so glad you can relax more now after hearing the heartbeat. Whew! I know how anxious I was too until I could feel regular movement. You still have a few weeks till you should feel definite regular kicks with your placenta so don't worry. I think mine is to re right and so I feel loads on the left.
> 
> I know it might sound absolutely awful of me but I think now that I know this is my last baby and I am getting the daughter I've always dreamed of, I am extra anxious that everything will go smoothly with the pregnancy and birth.

Thanks Danny, no it's my second - I already have a little boy but I want another. I wouldn't go so far as to say I would have GD if it's a girl but I certainly have no desire for one. I'm a 'boy mum' through & through. My OH wants a girl though so I guess for him it would be nice. I'm one of 5 girls & we all have very strong personalities so it was a little crazy growing up when hormones were thrown in to the mix. It's put me off having a daughter lol even as an aldult I get along better with men. 

Mem I'm so glad you heard heartbeat. I knew you would :) was your nub shot question for me? If so, yes you guessed on my thread - I think boy :)

Meep hello again hehe baby looks very flexible but I don't think she'll stay in that position too long.

Edited to add - thanks c.m.c we've spoken on some threads before :) and Mem I just realised your nub question was for Sil sorry :)


----------



## Dannypop

Wow Mem I also didn't know you were a midwife! If I could do things over again with my career I would become a midwife!!! I love being a designer but delivering babies and being part of the medical profession is a big calling for me!

And no ways you are moaning. You have every right to the best care possible and since you know ALL the details and ins and outs of what goes on from a medical perspective you reallt should get top treatment. I understand you not wanting to offend your current midwife but try find a way to navigate around it. You do need to change if you are not feeling 100%. I certainly wouldn't get a designer I didn't think was up to scratch designing stuff for me!

SIL counting down the hours!!!! You are probably still sleeping now :) :)

How awesome Wish that you want another boy. It's just so refreshing to see that we all have our different hopes and dreams. I also wanted #2 to be a boy so they could grow up with a same sibling bond. Too special. And I get your "fear" of girls but if this is a girl you will do things so differently. And her older brother will create a completely new dynamic


----------



## Wish85

We're only having two so that's another reason I want another boy rather than a pigeon pair. I'd rather DS grow up with a brother but healthy is the main thing obviously :)


----------



## MemmaJ

It's funny isn't it, how it isn't always the 'opposite' gender that people desire as people expect. 
So when will you know Wish..? I seem to remember you and I were due the same day(or almost) and then you got put forward a bit, so you must be 18-ish weeks now...?!

Yes I don't tend to throw it out there that I'm a Midwife really, because then I loose my license to ask stupid questions, haha! All logical midwifery sense goes out the window when you're pregnant yourself (me worrying about movements even though I have an anterior placenta is just one example!). 
I'd actually love to train in Ultrasound though CMC - I've been looking at medical ultrasound courses (including obstetrics) but they're so expensive (around £3,000)

I think what I might do is put the feelers out when I go back to work next week... ask colleagues if they know how I can go about it, without doing it through my own midwife. 
I'll still have to see her after I've had the baby though as she'll be my postnatal midwife, so it could still potentially be pretty awkward..!


----------



## sil

Two hours to go!!! I slept horribly last night.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the bad sleep hun. Good luck for today :)


----------



## Wish85

MemmaJ said:


> It's funny isn't it, how it isn't always the 'opposite' gender that people desire as people expect.
> So when will you know Wish..? I seem to remember you and I were due the same day(or almost) and then you got put forward a bit, so you must be 18-ish weeks now...?!
> 
> Yes I don't tend to throw it out there that I'm a Midwife really, because then I loose my license to ask stupid questions, haha! All logical midwifery sense goes out the window when you're pregnant yourself (me worrying about movements even though I have an anterior placenta is just one example!).
> I'd actually love to train in Ultrasound though CMC - I've been looking at medical ultrasound courses (including obstetrics) but they're so expensive (around £3,000)
> 
> I think what I might do is put the feelers out when I go back to work next week... ask colleagues if they know how I can go about it, without doing it through my own midwife.
> I'll still have to see her after I've had the baby though as she'll be my postnatal midwife, so it could still potentially be pretty awkward..!

Mem I find out on the 30th Jan :) I dislike how people assume if it's another boy I'll be disappointed because I won't have one of each. People have said to me already 'did we try for a girl this time?'...no, we tried for a baby lol. They did push me forward 5 days at the nuchal scan but midwife said they go by dating scan so I'm back to 17+2 :)

Sil the suspense is killing us!


----------



## _Meep_

I think everyone was expecting me to want a boy this time too, so I'd have one of each. And before I got pregnant, that WAS what I wanted ... then it happened, and I was just so sure it was a girl that I really got used to the idea. Then I saw its obviously girly nub and I was even more convinced, so I would have felt really confused and like I'd lost something by finding out it was a boy. I am so glad she's a little chick. My 2 year old wanted a girl too, so it's perfect. OH was initially shocked as he had been sure we would hear boy :haha: but he admitted afterwards that with both our children he wanted a girl. He is devoted to our LO so I am sure he will feel just the same about this one. I love besotted daddies and their little princesses. :D


----------



## Dannypop

And that's what makes gender disappointment so much worse -everyone else's societal expectations. That one of each is the ultimate goal. I love that there are moms who only want boys or only want girls. That's why I am loving much little social experiment in keeping the gender a secret. Everyone's guesses and hopes for us. Ha!

Mem ha ha I love why you keep your profession a secret so you can ask silly questions! Love that. But isn't it true with all things in life that when it comes to our selves we are blind but can easily assess and help others :)

SIL you must be getting ready to go in!!! Hooray!


----------



## sil

On our way there now! DH is driving. DS1 doesn't understand fully and keeps saying it'll be a girl and a boy, haha. Half an hour until the appointment


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh wow so we are the same again Wish - I'm 17+2 today too! How exciting! 

OMG I'm so anxious for you SIL, all the sicky feelings of my own scan day are coming back!


----------



## _Meep_

sil, I am so excited and nervous! I hope it's the news we all want for you!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Excited for you!


----------



## sil

Will update with pics later but ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!!!!


----------



## _Meep_

Omg! SIL! YES!!! HOORAY!! :rofl: :rofl: This thread is amazing!!! I can't believe it, I am SO PLEASED for you! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## MemmaJ

OMG OMG...! I thought your Nub was girly on your scan pics! 
Sooooo happy for you! 
LOVE this lucky thread!


----------



## sil

I almost can't believe it. I cried when she told me. What a lucky thread we have. These bits look girly to everyone else, right?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6519.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sil

Here's another photo. I couldn't figure how to get both into one post from my phone.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6520.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dannypop

:happydance: :headspin:

How flipping AMAZIIIIIIIING!!!! Oh man do I know the feeling. It's like you are floating in a dream. Now tell us all the details!!! How you first saw the girl bits and how you felt etc!!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## _Meep_

Definite girl parts - not a willy in sight! :happydance:


----------



## sil

I still can't believe it. She was looking for awhile at the screen and with DS1 and DS2 I immediately saw their bits at the gender scan. I was holding my breath and she said "well, did you think of any girl names you liked with your boys?" and I asked if its a girl and she said "100% girl!". Then I felt complete joy and relief wash over me and started crying and kept asking if she was sure, haha. She pointed out the 3 lines from a few angles for me and then showed us a few seconds in 3d/4d. I'm on cloud 9


----------



## _Meep_

That's so great. :D


----------



## c.m.c

SIL I am so delighted for you!!! Brilliant news!!! How many weeks are you?


----------



## Wish85

That's amazing Sil! Glad you heard what you wanted!!!! Lots of girl bubs on this thread! Hopefully me & c.m.c get our boys to slightly even it out!

Mem yes we're the same gestation again :) it's killing me knowing I could book a scan tomorrow &find out the gender like we did with ds but nooo OH wants to wait until 20wks. Just want to know. I hate surprises!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Congratulations!! So exciting! 

Lucks holding on this thread! You ladies are awesome! So happy for everyone...

Ok cmc is next for a boy right?


----------



## c.m.c

I really think this is a girl thread... I think all I have seen is swollen labia and no boy bits at all... I'm ok with it... I wanted a boy as it be nice after 2 girls. I R.E.M. The first time with DD1 I was over the moon. I wanted a girl so much. With DD2 part of me wanted a girl for a sister as I always wanted a sister and part of me wanted a boy for DH!! I just feel like I'm a little in limbo... I'm assuming girl but also have some doubt and cannot wait to 23rd for confirmation
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6556.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_6554.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Dannypop

Cmc it's so funny, if you were hoping for a girl I would cautiously tell you to get excited it does look like girl bits but because it's so swollen I would be worried it may be scrotum! If that was my girl scan I would be nervous that it was boy parts sticking out but it does look flat for a willy. 

Anyway ... the 23rd will tell! And we are here waiting for the update :)


----------



## MemmaJ

How many weeks were those pics again..? Argh I can't make my mind up, I agree with Danny as it could look good either way..! The first one looks quite 'out there' for girl parts. but although the second pic looks less protruding, it's a different angle (taken from further back, as you can see much more of the butt!), so you would see less of whatever's between the legs anyway.. The middle 'line' is also sticking our further than the edges, which it does with boy parts - girl parts tend to be more even/level across, but again, that could be the different angle..!


----------



## c.m.c

These are 18 weeks... really starting to believe now it's a girl as a penis would be protruding much more by now???? 

8 days to go!!!


----------



## MemmaJ

But if you think about it, you wouldn't see that much of the actual penis from underneath like that, as the scrotum would obscure most of it. So you wouldn't always necessarily see a long 'penis' shape sticking out, you'd just see more of a 'bulge'. 
Ah I don't know, I just figure a girl would be flatter than that by 18 weeks..?!


----------



## sil

cmc I can't make up my mind either. I can really see those scans being interpreted either way! Argh. How frustrating. I really hope you get your boy. This thread seems to bring good luck.

My scan was at 16+1 so I was slightly nervous to trust it, but she said she's "99% positive" and "wouldn't tell with someone who already has 2 boys about it being a girl if she wasn't sure", so I'm hoping she's right. I downloaded a copy of my scan actually(they gave me the option to have a digital copy for 10 dollars) and I keep watching it looking for a hint of any boy bits but I really don't see any during the scan so I'm pretty confident she's a girl. Still nervous though! My anatomy scan is on February 6th so I'm sure it'll be confirmed again then which will ease my mind a bit to hear it twice.


----------



## c.m.c

Oh girls thank you! I guess I will know for sure in 8 days. I just hope I'm not clinging to some hope. I have picked a really special girls name so I know it's okay to be a girl!!! Plus I can go shopping for cute pink stuff again... I'm thinking of the positives


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh my goodness SIL Yey!!!! Amazing news, I'm so happy for you!! This really is one very lucky thread we have going here. How blooming fabulous!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Ah cmc not much longer now until you know for sure! The not knowing is definitely the killer. I know it's not much help but I'm a little torn with yours too, however to be completely 100% honest I'm swaying more towards boy than girl (but I'm no expert) I just feel it would be much flatter at 18weeks than that? And think perhaps the angle (especially of pic two) is perhaps hiding the penis and the buldge is scrotum? I obviously could be wrong though but I wanted to share my thoughts with you lovely.
This thread is full of luck xxxx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Yes it's a lucky thread. Just hope the luck holds. Was telling DH yesterday (and got all Teary doing it) I want to buy pink stuff, and baby dolls and hair bows and cute little dresses and matching shoes. I have never bought a doll. How silly is that. I get so sad thinking I may never unless I get a granddaughter one day. The more I think about the more I expect a boy and I think I might be heartbroken at first. I feel so guilty for even saying that &#128546; I got tears in my eyes just reading this over before posting &#128546;


----------



## Dannypop

Oh MrsH!! How we all know where you are at. Guilt should be banished from gender disappointment because what you feel is true and raw and honest. Guilt only bashes down your deepest feelings. They need to be out in the open where you can examine them. As much as you need!

I thought I would be ok with 3 boys after a while but I think I would actually be more devastated that I realise. It would be a looooong process for me to have gotten over it.

And while you don't know it is just a nasty place to hover in. 

I don't mean to come across all doom and gloom, just wanted to say we ALL know this process and the feelings. Sending you so many hugs xx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I feel like if I find out it's a boy I will have to hide how sad I am from everyone there, the doctor and my hubby. I don't know if I can &#128543;


----------



## c.m.c

Mrs H we all understand exactly what you mean. I even considered not finding out the sex just in case I made it obvious to DH that it was another girl. My friend who is a sonographer is the only person in my real life who knows how gutted I was all those weeks ago! I have totally prepared myself and I do know I will be okay 

I think deep down if you ask any pregnant lady, they will have a preferred gender, I think that's only natural 

I know I always say I don't mind... but deep down I always had a preference and I never ever shared it

You're in a great position to find out early which can be good as the blood tests are very specific.. I'm keeping everything crossed for you 


Lou... thank you so much for for your comment. I'm defo baffled with this little one!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Got everything crossed for you Mrs H :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thank you guys! It means a lot only you ladies know how I feel and it's so nice to have friends who understand. I do feel like we are becoming friends &#128578; 
The blood test takes 2 weeks to get back so whatever appointment I get after the ultrasound I will find out. I will have a 11 week scan to skull and nub shot analyze with everyone. I'm pretty good at spotting boys on ultrasounds it seems so even the scan is making me nervous. A little round skull is clear boy... I'm so nervous lol


----------



## MemmaJ

What gestation will you be at your scan Mrs H..? 

So I phoned my doctors surgery today to get the result from the blood test my midwife took last week... I wanted to get started on the iron tablets ASAP if it shows I need them (which I think it will), as I'm due to go back to work at the end of this week and I know I'm not going to do well with 13 hour shifts and feeling the way I do. 

Except they told me the sample was rejected at the lab and so it needs to be done again. 
From my own experience, this is usually because something has been written wrongly or spelt incorrectly on the bottle or the form. Not impressed....


----------



## c.m.c

Memma you'll defo be wanting to move now to a new care centre. I'm taking pregnacare I know it's not substantial in iron compared to what you need but I'm hoping it ties me over until later when I will need more


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I will be 10 weeks and 4 days. Might even be to soon for a numb or skull theory lol


----------



## Wish85

MemmaJ said:


> What gestation will you be at your scan Mrs H..?
> 
> So I phoned my doctors surgery today to get the result from the blood test my midwife took last week... I wanted to get started on the iron tablets ASAP if it shows I need them (which I think it will), as I'm due to go back to work at the end of this week and I know I'm not going to do well with 13 hour shifts and feeling the way I do.
> 
> Except they told me the sample was rejected at the lab and so it needs to be done again.
> From my own experience, this is usually because something has been written wrongly or spelt incorrectly on the bottle or the form. Not impressed....

Memma that's unfortunate. I work in Pathology in a Hospital - there can be other reasons for 'notesting' a specimen. Could also be incorrect amount, incorrect tube or the sample appearance wasn't appropriate ie clotted..hopefully you get your results shortly!

Mrs H and c.m.c I have everything crossed for you both!


----------



## sil

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Yes it's a lucky thread. Just hope the luck holds. Was telling DH yesterday (and got all Teary doing it) I want to buy pink stuff, and baby dolls and hair bows and cute little dresses and matching shoes. I have never bought a doll. How silly is that. I get so sad thinking I may never unless I get a granddaughter one day. The more I think about the more I expect a boy and I think I might be heartbroken at first. I feel so guilty for even saying that &#55357;&#56866; I got tears in my eyes just reading this over before posting &#55357;&#56866;

I just want to reach through my computer screen and give you a huge hug. I know exactly where you are at and exactly how you are feeling. Your post brought tears to my eyes because it was really not that long ago I was feeling the same exact way. I have two DS already and this is our last baby and was our last chance at a girl. I also began mourning even the idea of not having a daughter if this baby ended up being a boy. It's not silly at all. It is incredibly normal to feel heartbroken... after feeling guilty about it for awhile, what helped me was looking at it from a different way. It wasn't that I would be heartbroken that I was having another boy, it was that I would be heartbroken that I was NOT having a girl. I'm not sure if that makes sense, but basically just switching the perspective that it's mourning the loss of a girl, not mourning the addition of a son. It's so hard when you are longing for one gender or another, and those weeks leading up can be so so long. We are here for you through it all and come and post or vent about anything any time you need to because we have all either been through it or are currently going through it and I know how scary those weeks can be and the crazy amount of emotion whirling around while waiting to find out. :flower::hugs:


----------



## sil

Memma, Have you decided yet if you are going to switch practices/midwives? I would be frustrated after all you've been through with them.

Cmc, how are you doing? Your scan is coming up soon! I'll be thinking of you. That last week was the longest wait for me. How are you feeling? Are you doing okay passing the time? :hugs:

Wish, I forget; when do you find out? A few weeks?


----------



## Wish85

sil said:


> Memma, Have you decided yet if you are going to switch practices/midwives? I would be frustrated after all you've been through with them.
> 
> Cmc, how are you doing? Your scan is coming up soon! I'll be thinking of you. That last week was the longest wait for me. How are you feeling? Are you doing okay passing the time? :hugs:
> 
> Wish, I forget; when do you find out? A few weeks?

Not until the 30 Jan Sil, just under two weeks away. Will feel more like a year I'm sure.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

sil said:


> Mrs.H2016 said:
> 
> 
> Yes it's a lucky thread. Just hope the luck holds. Was telling DH yesterday (and got all Teary doing it) I want to buy pink stuff, and baby dolls and hair bows and cute little dresses and matching shoes. I have never bought a doll. How silly is that. I get so sad thinking I may never unless I get a granddaughter one day. The more I think about the more I expect a boy and I think I might be heartbroken at first. I feel so guilty for even saying that &#65533;&#65533; I got tears in my eyes just reading this over before posting &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I just want to reach through my computer screen and give you a huge hug. I know exactly where you are at and exactly how you are feeling. Your post brought tears to my eyes because it was really not that long ago I was feeling the same exact way. I have two DS already and this is our last baby and was our last chance at a girl. I also began mourning even the idea of not having a daughter if this baby ended up being a boy. It's not silly at all. It is incredibly normal to feel heartbroken... after feeling guilty about it for awhile, what helped me was looking at it from a different way. It wasn't that I would be heartbroken that I was having another boy, it was that I would be heartbroken that I was NOT having a girl. I'm not sure if that makes sense, but basically just switching the perspective that it's mourning the loss of a girl, not mourning the addition of a son. It's so hard when you are longing for one gender or another, and those weeks leading up can be so so long. We are here for you through it all and come and post or vent about anything any time you need to because we have all either been through it or are currently going through it and I know how scary those weeks can be and the crazy amount of emotion whirling around while waiting to find out. :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the kind words. It's our last baby too. My last chance. I think what makes it extra hard is DH had a daughter with an ex. She was from and lived in the states. (We live in Canada) she had the baby in the states as they had a long distance relationship but when the baby was 3 months old her and her mom were to move here so they could be a family. She came here and was here for 5 days. She then took off and went back to the states with the baby. Never to be seen or heard from again. DH cannot find her. He saw her a total of 5 days. I guess I kinda feel that since it's our last it's my last chance to replace what was taken from him. I know it's silly, he even said so but I just want to make his life complete. (Only my youngest son is his, the other 2 are from a past relationship) I know I cannot make up for what someone else did, it's not my place to do so. I just so want him to experience that father daughter bond...hope what I am saying makes sense. 
I too think of it as mourning my chances of ever having a girl and DH understand that (or so he says lol). I won't be sad or love another son any less but the end of the dream of a little girl will crush me. I keep saying oh it's a girl but deep down that little voice says it's a boy. I guess I just kind of expect it to be lol. 
The wait as we all know is taking forever. I swear each day feels like a month. I have my scan on feb 10 And it wot be until my appointment after that I find out what baby is. Oh man it's going to take forever!!! 
&#128546;


----------



## MemmaJ

Yes I know Wish but I know the bottle was full (I have brilliant veins, luckily) and I also don't think it would have clotted or anything with it being full, so I'm assuming it was incorrectly labelled. People do tend to spell my surname wrong quite a lot so I'm guessing it's that! 

Ah yes MrsH, 10+4 will be too early for Nub Theory :-( . Will you have another scan after that? Mind you, you'd probably have your blood results before that anyway! Is there any way you could maybe phone your doctors office after a week for the results, instead of waiting until the following appointment..? 

I haven't completely decided yet SIL but I think I probably will. This blood test business has been the straw that's broke the camels back I think..! I text her yesterday to tell her what's happened and asked how to go about having it repeated and she hasn't answered yet. 
I have my first shift back at work in a few days (aaaahh!) so I'm going to find out how I can go about it when I'm there. As well as try to remember how the hell to do my job after 8 weeks, haha!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

They don't give results over the phone here. Since my last baby was born at 34.2 days and I am 40 this year I am considered high risk so I will have lots of scans I am sure to watch how big baby gets in there. Sadly you poor ladies are stuck listening to me whine and suffer as I wait what will feel like forever. Weeks seem like years as we all know. Lol should be about 15 weeks when I know so like 8 weeks lol 

Did all of you think sometimes it was the gender you wanted but deep down the voice inside said nope it's not? Lol

Sorry your stuck with my whining lol


----------



## Dannypop

I also feel like we are all building a friendship! I have never checked in on a thread like this before. It is on my mind every day!

Mem what a blooming pain especially when you are relying on potential meds to be prescribed. And in your line of work you seriously neee all the energy you can get. I am finding myself more knackered in second tri than in first tri. 

I agree totally that almost everyone has a preference for gender. It's not our faults!!

MrsH will be fun analyzing your first scan!! But luckily you will have the blood test not too long after. 

My best friend finds out on Thursday if she is having a 3rd boy or first girl. She is as desparate as me! She is 2 months behind me so will be so special to have our third babies together and go through that whole experience side by side. I do worry though that if she has a boy that when I reveal my baby's gender in a few months it may seem a bit cruel. Perhaps I shall tell just her once she has found out.


----------



## c.m.c

Thanks SIL I'm doing well. CUrrently jamming in as much over time as I can before it gets too hard. 6 days to go. I feel that because I've been able to get some private scans I know it's a girl, I really don't think there's boy bits hiding at all. I've told my cousin and mum that it's another girl already as I just can't see it being anything else. 

I'm feeling really guilty this week. I know a little girl will be lovely and having 3 girls will be nice as I grow older; I'm an only child. But I suppose it's the fact that I won't have a son.... 
it's hard to explain to anyone without sounding bad


----------



## c.m.c

Danny I hope your friend has a girl too that be so lovely fur you both, I agree it's best to let her know you're having a girl


----------



## _Meep_

You don't sound bad at all. Of course if it's a girl you'll love her simply because she is yours and precious and wonderful. But that doesn't mean you can't be sad that your dream didn't come true in the way that you had hoped.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I understand how you feel. Don't feel bad &#9785;&#65039; Easier said then done though. I do hope little boy bits are hiding


----------



## sil

Three more days cmc!! Is your scan in the morning or pm? I'll be checking in all day Monday. 

I am so glad you started this thread memma (can you believe it was 3 months ago?). I too feel like I have made many friends on here and wonder how everyone is doing. It's nice to know you have people around you who support you and understand/feel/felt the same way.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Exactly! Thank you ladies for what you have brought to my life! 
It's neat I am so far behind based on time zones. By the time I wake up half the day is gone there it seems so I get updates when the day starts instead of having to wait on the edge of my seat all day haha


----------



## c.m.c

I think I'm going to have news tomorrow girls.

My 20 week scan in nhs is Monday but my best friend knows how much I didn't want to ask at my scan as my DH doesn't want to know. She's managed to get me a cancellation for a 4D scan tomorrow evening. It's such an amazing gift she's bought me. She's just the best friend ever!!! 

I will still have my anatomy scan on Monday with DH with me too


----------



## sil

Yay cmc!!!!! I can't wait! I'll be checking in all day tomorrow!


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh cmc, so pleased the wait will be over for you tomorrow lovely, what an amazing friend you have :hugs:


----------



## Wish85

Yay that's great! Good luck!


----------



## Dannypop

Yay cmc how amazing of your friend!!! Can't wait to hear your result. And you never have to feel terrible around us nor should you feel bad IRL because ones children are the most important thing in our lives and so it follows that we all have dreams about who they will be. Even the ones we haven't met yet. And that dream includes gender for the unborn ones. 

I was convinced my friend would have a 3rd boy. I don't know why I just couldn't imagine a girl in her life but she is having a girl! And I hate to admit this next bit as I am so upset with myself -but I have been actually feeling weird about it. I guess it's cause it still feels too good to be true that I am having a girl and so I feel like I can't share in the joy. So stupid!!!!!! And I am still keeping mine secret so we can't go nuts together. But when I saw her and put my arms around her I felt a genuine shiver of excitement and wanted to squeeze her and her happiness made me glow. I have never hugged someone with such a feeling of wanting to absorb them before, so I am not sure why this gloomy bit is hanging around. Pregnancy hormones maybe? Argh!!!!


----------



## skyraaa

Can I please join here iv got 3 beautiful girls and am now pregnant again with a surprise baby wasn't planned at all I was happy and settled with just having my 3 girls and now well now I really want this baby to be a boy like soooo bad I'm trying to make myself believe this is a girl that way I won't b to disappointed I hope I'm only early on I don't know my exact dates at all as I was on the pill and not having periods lol, I hav what they think is my 12 week scan on the 1st of Feb will looking outfor a nub ect ;) wishing u all luck on urs scans really hope u all get what u want and congrats to those whos dreams have come true :)


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh CMC how exciting, I can't wait to hear the outcome..! 

Danny what do you mean..? You feel weird in that you feel excited for her but still not for yourself..? 

Welcome Skyraa of course you can join - the more the merrier! Your scan is a couple of days before mine (my anatomy scan) - would be great if you get a good Nub shot!

I had my first shift back at work yesterday and it was actually really good, I had a great day and feel glad to be back. I'm sure that'll change..! I had a chat with a few people about transferring my Care there too and I think I'm definitely going to do it.
Phoned my doctors surgery yesterday for my blood results and they're still not available..! &#128545;
Will have to wait until after the weekend now :-(


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Welcome Skyraa! 

CMC can't wait to hear how it goes. I do hope you see boy bits.

Danny why wouldn't you tell her. It's exciting I would think you are both having girls no? I am sorry you are having such mixed feelings. I am the only person I know that's pregnant, other than you ladies. One friend was and she had a mc so I haven't even told her I am pregnant. Being only 8 weeks we haven't announced it public yet. I don't think I will for quite awhile. I don't want to hear the stupid comments " oh I bet you want a girl" or "let's hope it's a girl". I heard it so much with my last one. We knew it was another boy, some people went on so much about it being a girl, stating they just knew it and pointing out all these cute outfits that when I started crying (this happened two days after learning baby was our third boy), hubby had to tell them that was enough and to shut up. Ugh I hate people sometimes. I still think this one is a boy too, like said before and like skyraa, I think I'm doing that so I don't get my hopes up. Silly I know. 

Last night I had a very scary experience though. I was sleeping and woke up to bending over cramping in my stomach. I couldn't even catch my breath. My hubby was at work as he is on night and I started to panic! I walked holding my belly (I don't have a bump yet just fat lol). I felt like I had to use the toilet so I went and was fine after but it kinda hurt going. Tons of gas too. I went back and laid down I was even sweating from this. Started getting the feeling again and went to the toilet again. After it was like nothing happened. I guess it was just a ton of gas and a good b.m not sure why it hurt like that though. I have no bleeding cramps nothing and after going everything seemed to go back to normal. Has this happened to anyone before? Should I worry?


----------



## sil

Mrs h I feel for you. When we told our in laws that our second baby was another DS instead of celebrating the VERY first thing they said was "oh, well you will have to try again for a third and then you'll have a little girl with two big brothers". At that point in life we thought we were going to stop at two babies, so it was a heartbreaking response to hear. 

Danny, congrats to your friend on her girl! I'm sorry you are having such mixed feelings about it. Hopefully in time it'll pass and the two of you can go on to raise your two little girls together :) 

Welcome sky! Can't wait to check out your nub pic. Fingers crossed for you!

Cmc, any news?


----------



## Dannypop

Welcome Sky! We have all convinced ourselves we were having the same gender again as it's truly the only way to protect yourself. Completely natural. We are here to hear your feelings as you go along. 

MrsH how blooming scary! I am sorry you had to experience that. Gas pains can be debilitating and absolutely agonizing but when it's something to do with your stomach when you are pregnant it's always such a scare. So glad you feel better now!

Sorry for explaining myself so badly re my friend. What I meant was that I was a bit sad to hear she was having a girl and couldn't understand why on EARTH I would be sad. And so I thought it must be because I still can't really believe that I am having my own girl too. But when I actually saw my friend I was so genuinely happy for her which was a relief -I am not a heartless crazy person after all! I am just going to struggle to believe this dream is coming true for me too.

Cmc we are waiting!! Hope you are OK xx


----------



## c.m.c

Ladies I'm just home 

I've no pictures of the bits as she knew my DH didn't want to know. Just my friend and I went.

Looks like this is a girlie thread. It's 100% a girl 

I feel fine with it.... I can't believe it... I think it's because I never let myself believe it was a boy. Yes, I'd love a son especially for my DH, but I am okay with another little princess. She already is such a precious little person to me. 

I just wish my DH wanted to know... I hate this secret alone.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6686.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## c.m.c

Ladies I agree that the insensitive comments are the worst part of GD!!! 

Today my sister in laws mother in law said oh I hear congrats are in order. Suppose you're hoping for a boy this time, hopefully you'll get one.... I don't think people even think what they're saying!!!!


----------



## sil

Oh cmc I'm sorry :flower::hugs: I really had everything crossed that it was a boy. You seem to have a very positive attitude about things overall despite the results. If you ever need to vent or cry at all we are all always here for you. Sending tons of hugs your way. As a side note, what an amazing beautiful picture of your sweet little one. I love the 3D photos like that. They make it seem so much more real.


----------



## c.m.c

SIL I really am ok. I think the not knowing is worse. I had a good talk to my cousin last week and I guess what conclusion I came to was that we all have ideas and dreams of what we deem to be our family or what we want for our family... I always wanted 3 kids. 2 girls first and then a boy!!! I'm really glad I was told 80% girl at 15 weeks because It took a few weeks to come to terms with the fact that we don't get to choose our family but maybe these little people who are given to us are actually what we are meant to have.

We are at the destination we are meant to be at!!! My DH has always always wanted 4 kids... I might, just might have 4!!! 

I'm privately religious ( I go to church but to anyone who doesn't really know me I curse like a trooper and that's what they see) but I do believe in a plan for me and having another little girl is that plan!!! Who knows I might have a 4th girl one day? Or a first boy? Who knows. 

I'm just so glad I had that 5 weeks of 80% girl to get some perspective. 

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments. I'm thinking but maybe this is a lucky girl thread and I'm right here where I'm meant to be!


----------



## c.m.c

I also think seeing my baby in 4D made me forget all about the sex!!! It was so loving seeing thecwee face! I'd highly recommend it!!!


----------



## _Meep_

Aw, congratulations on your gorgeous girl. <3 Sounds like you are dealing with it really well. I'm glad you are not upset, as she is cute and lovely. :)


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you meep. I just feel relieved to know one way or the other. I'm not going to lie I cried my eyes out to my mum 5 weeks ago when I was told it's 80% likely and she really helped me to understand that it's okay to have 3 the same.


----------



## _Meep_

Of course it is. :) They will be wonderful together.


----------



## Dannypop

Cmc I LOVED what you said about this being a lucky girl thread and maybe it's exactly where you are meant to be. THat is beautiful. I am also a very spiritual person and believe that our children choose us. Their souls seek us out and come into our lives because that is what is best for us. Still, it takes us a while to accept certain things we are given and that is OK too. I am so glad you talked it out with your mom all those weeks ago and had time to slowly prepare. You seem very happy and are certainly processing everything incredibly well. 

Yay for your beautiful daughter!


----------



## MemmaJ

CMC I'm really happy for you - your attitude is really lovely and your little girl is just beautiful..!


----------



## loubyloumum

Congratulations on your beautiful girl cmc, what an amazing photo you have of her there! You sound so positive and happy and I totally agree that the not knowing is more destroying than the finding out, whatever the outcome. 
I was hoping our third son was a girl when I was early stages pregnant with him but like you I had a 4D scan (the first one of ever had) and when we found out he was a little boy it was actually all fine, I too bonded so much at the scan, they are incredible :hugs: 
I thought he was our last baby but here we are today with number 4 on the way, I totally agree it's chosen for us....and all for reason and purpose xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations cmc :D


----------



## skyraaa

Congrats cmc 3 girls is awsome I wouldent change my 3 for the world and my youngest is such a Lil character :) 
Thank u all for making me welcome, I am defo convincing myself that this is a girl like it's got to b I have 3 already we will see I know I will love her just the same but I'd just b overjoyed if they said boy lol,heard her hb last night for the very first time :)


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you ladies. 

Sky a little boy be so lovely. Fingers crossed for you. How old is your youngest?


----------



## Wish85

Congratulations cmc! I really admire your attitude and I think this little girl is very lucky she chose you as her mummy and her sisters to look out for her..this is a very girly thread! One week today until my scan!!


----------



## MemmaJ

She is soooo lucky 

How's everyone doing and who's next to find out..?! 
I have my anatomy scan in 10 days and keep thinking they're going to tell me something different.. horror stories online don't help!


----------



## sil

CMC, she is very lucky to have you as a mommy :) You are handling this with such grace that I am in awe. Congratulations, those girls are going to be the best of friends I bet.

Memma, I keep having the same worries. My 20 week anatomy scan is February 6th and I keep thinking they'll change their guess. I've looked at the video of my 16 week scan a million times now. I just keep reminding myself that with DS1 and DS2 we saw very obvious boy anatomy at the 16 week scan right away, and with this baby none was seen and they were able to find the "3 lines" so it'd be very unlikely to change.


----------



## _Meep_

I'm going to go for a 4D scan soon, as I had one with my first and loved it. Also, I want the gender confirmed again - the sonographer only checked for about 15 seconds at the end, and although it did look like a girl's bum to me, it's nice to be sure lol.

Plus I want to check that she doesn't still have her legs stuck up over her head. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Oh man I am still so far from finding out what my baby is! I think I am the only one at like 8 weeks along still. I swear it's passing so slow.


----------



## Dannypop

Oh Memma and SIL do I feel you! I was so anxious for the confirmation at my 20 week scan and had googled hundreds of stories where it changed to boy but that is the absolute minority of cases and only seems like a lot because we went out searching for them. And I agree my boys bits were very very obvious from the 13 week scan. It's also because this is our "Last Chance" so we can't quite believe our luck. 

Just wanted to say again how absolutely fabulous this thread has been connecting with all of you.


----------



## _Meep_

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Oh man I am still so far from finding out what my baby is! I think I am the only one at like 8 weeks along still. I swear it's passing so slow.

First tri is such a ballache, I know! The worst of them all in my opinion. From about 12-14 weeks though, I've found it's gone really quickly.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I think once I finally see baby and hear a heartbeat it will be more real and move faster. Finding out your expecting at 4.3 weeks is so early that it really makes time pass so slow! 
Really hoping the girl luck on this thread doesn't ware out! I want one! Lol


----------



## MemmaJ

God I feel for you Mrs H, pregnancy drags so much when you're waiting for something! In your case it's waiting for scans etc, and I was the same when I was waiting for scans... 
Now that I've had a couple of scans, it's unfortunately still dragging for me because I'm STILL waiting for movements! :-(

I've also started the process of transferring my Care too so I'm waiting for some sort of news about that, which could take up to 2 weeks.


----------



## MemmaJ

BTW I properly love this thread..! How exciting is it going to be when we are all nearing the end and waiting for each other's signs of labour and news of births..!


----------



## _Meep_

And BABY NAMES!!!!


----------



## skyraaa

I heard babies hb today to was lovely to hear makes it feel soooo real although would like to know how far along I am I swear I'm feeling Lil movements as well I spose this is my 4th maybe that's why or iv got bad wind Lol as for being a lucky girl thread I'm not sure I shud b on here &#128514; maybe il b in the minority and get a boy hahabahahahaha very much doubt it tho, hope u r all well :)


----------



## loubyloumum

I can totally relate, I remember feeling so worried that I thought at my 20 week scan they would tell me the first sonographer made a mistake and my girl was in fact a boy. I also didn't help myself by googling and searching for the stories....why do we do it to ourselves! 

Aw Mrs H the fort tri is the worst, especially when you just want it to pass so quickly to get the answers to your questions! You're doing great :hugs:

I had a scare yesterday with bleeding and a show. I had to spend the day on the labour ward as they were worried that I was going in to preterm labour, it was so frightening and stressful. All I could think of was that if this baby comes there's no way she'd make it, it was just awful. Thanksfully all is fine and well and I've just got to rest a bit more xxx


----------



## _Meep_

Eek, horrible. Glad everything is ok!!! I had a bit of bleeding for about 24 hours the other day, which is very unusual for me as I've never had any sort of random bleeding at any time, pregnant or not. It just disappeared, though, so I've stopped worrying about it and am just hoping it doesn't come back. Your experience sounds terrifying! :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

So glad everything was okay. How scary! :hugs:


----------



## Dannypop

Oh much gosh Lou!!! I cannot imagine how scary that must have been and I am SO glad all is ok and that it was nothing. Even Meep having a bit of bleeding is so absolutely terrifying. Wowee ladies. 

Shame MrsH I was just thinking as I logged on and before I had read the updates how it seems like just the other day that poor Memma had this whole massively long wait ahead of her before she found out the gender and now it seems to have all flown past so quickly. The same will be for you. And yes finding out at 4 weeks just makes it all so much longer. But we will keep you entertained!

Mem I am also so excited to hear each other's birth stories and when we each go in to labour! It's really going fast!


----------



## _Meep_

I've come to the conclusion that mine was down to sneezing from this stupid cold I have - sneezing occasionally makes me pee myself so it figures that by doing so, I could have ruptured a small cervical vessel lol. As it's all so sensitive around there at the moment!

Whatever it was, it didn't come to anything and I've had no cramps and baby girl continues to rock around constantly, so it can't have been serious. :)

Scary, though. I would have died of panic had it been like loubylou described above! :nope: Glad everything is fine!


----------



## Parkep

I ladies I have been lurking for awhile, I have 3 beautiful girls. I am pregnant with my 4th baby. We wont find out till probably middle of feb (amnio, we have dna issues). Im terrified its another girl. But i think in the back of my head I know its another girl lol. Ive made wish lists on Amazon for things i need. And without thinking, everything is girl themed lol.


----------



## skyraaa

Parkep said:


> I ladies I have been lurking for awhile, I have 3 beautiful girls. I am pregnant with my 4th baby. We wont find out till probably middle of feb (amnio, we have dna issues). Im terrified its another girl. But i think in the back of my head I know its another girl lol. Ive made wish lists on Amazon for things i need. And without thinking, everything is girl themed lol.

You are the same me three girls preg again lol I'm making myself believe I'm having another girl so I don't get to disappointed when r u due?


----------



## Parkep

skyraaa said:


> Parkep said:
> 
> 
> I ladies I have been lurking for awhile, I have 3 beautiful girls. I am pregnant with my 4th baby. We wont find out till probably middle of feb (amnio, we have dna issues). Im terrified its another girl. But i think in the back of my head I know its another girl lol. Ive made wish lists on Amazon for things i need. And without thinking, everything is girl themed lol.
> 
> You are the same me three girls preg again lol I'm making myself believe I'm having another girl so I don't get to disappointed when r u due?Click to expand...

Im due July 24th what about you? Im totally doing that too lol. Then it will be a totally surprise if it's a boy lol


----------



## _Meep_

Well it's back this morning. :( I'm going to go in later after LO's nap, as OH will be around then to look after her hopefully. I'm pissed off with this now. It's not usual for me at all.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope everything is OK Meep :hugs:


----------



## _Meep_

Me too. It's really annoying. When it happens, I keep convincing myself I'm having cramps and that my back hurts etc. But I'm pretty sure it's just my imagination. :/

Hope they give me a scan later, at least. Might make it a bit more bearable.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed you'll get a scan. :hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

Awww meeps keep us updated I'm sure all is fine


----------



## skyraaa

Parkep said:


> skyraaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parkep said:
> 
> 
> I ladies I have been lurking for awhile, I have 3 beautiful girls. I am pregnant with my 4th baby. We wont find out till probably middle of feb (amnio, we have dna issues). Im terrified its another girl. But i think in the back of my head I know its another girl lol. Ive made wish lists on Amazon for things i need. And without thinking, everything is girl themed lol.
> 
> You are the same me three girls preg again lol I'm making myself believe I'm having another girl so I don't get to disappointed when r u due?Click to expand...
> 
> Im due July 24th what about you? Im totally doing that too lol. Then it will be a totally surprise if it's a boy lolClick to expand...

I'm not sure lol I think early August ish see this wasn't planned was on the pill and haven't had a period since my youngest so I'm literally going on when I started to feel pregnant if u get me lol will find out on Wednesday got my first scan :)


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Meep, good luck. Pls keep us posted. 

As for updates with me... 

I am excited to say finally at 8.3 weeks I heard the heartbeat. Makes it so much more real! I used my Doppler and am so excited I found it! 2 weeks until my first scan. I cannot wait!! &#128578;


----------



## c.m.c

SIL it's no time long now for you ohhh hope all
Goes well 

Ladies I have every faith the girls babas are still girls those stories of gende being wrong are so very few and far between!

Thanks for the lovely comments. I think I've just accepted it's a girl and that's that. Don't get me wrong I still would have loved it to have been a boy soooo much


----------



## c.m.c

Meep i hope all
Is well with you 


Just trying to catch up here.

Welcome park!

Lou is everything okay with baba? It's so scary having a bleed


----------



## Bevziibubble

How did it go Meep? :hugs:


----------



## _Meep_

Long story, but I haven't been able to go yet :nope: and will be going in later today. :nope:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry you couldn't get there yet
I hope that you get some answers today :hugs:


----------



## _Meep_

So I haven't really had anything today, but I rang the birthing centre (that's all we have here, you can't give birth at the local hospital, and have to go to Swindon or Bath if you want to give birth in a hospital environment) and they said they can't do a speculum exam there, which is required to find out where any bleeding is coming from. I was then told to ring Bath hospital (30 minutes away) and talk to them about it ... so I did, and was told that since I have no other signs of infection, no pain, no red or heavy bleeding and no reduction in movements, they don't need to see me, but to ring back if it gets worse. Soooo ...

I dunno really. Not particularly helpful, but I'm not sure what I was expecting. I guess I'm just a bit worried I've possibly been losing blood-stained bits of mucous plug, making me concerned that my cervix has dilated some. Not especially likely, I know, but it would be nice to know that's NOT the case. Just got to hope it goes away for good now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

What a waste of time. Can't believe how useless some hospitals are :( I hope that the bleeding stops soon :hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

_Meep_ said:


> So I haven't really had anything today, but I rang the birthing centre (that's all we have here, you can't give birth at the local hospital, and have to go to Swindon or Bath if you want to give birth in a hospital environment) and they said they can't do a speculum exam there, which is required to find out where any bleeding is coming from. I was then told to ring Bath hospital (30 minutes away) and talk to them about it ... so I did, and was told that since I have no other signs of infection, no pain, no red or heavy bleeding and no reduction in movements, they don't need to see me, but to ring back if it gets worse. Soooo ...
> 
> I dunno really. Not particularly helpful, but I'm not sure what I was expecting. I guess I'm just a bit worried I've possibly been losing blood-stained bits of mucous plug, making me concerned that my cervix has dilated some. Not especially likely, I know, but it would be nice to know that's NOT the case. Just got to hope it goes away for good now.

That's a bit shit not very helpful at all :( how many weeks r u?


----------



## _Meep_

I'll be 23 weeks on Sunday. And yeah, not much help at all. :( I guess if I had reached viability they would be more interested. But if I do have an infection or something, I'm now just going to be left to get on with it? 

Nothing is really happening today so maybe it's stopped. Of course, I thought that the first time, so now I'm just going to be constantly worrying that it will start again. :nope:


----------



## skyraaa

_Meep_ said:


> I'll be 23 weeks on Sunday. And yeah, not much help at all. :( I guess if I had reached viability they would be more interested. But if I do have an infection or something, I'm now just going to be left to get on with it?
> 
> Nothing is really happening today so maybe it's stopped. Of course, I thought that the first time, so now I'm just going to be constantly worrying that it will start again. :nope:

R u feeling babies movements ok? They shud hav more concern about bleeding in pregnancy :( glad it's stopped u might hav a sensitive cervix making u spot hope u r feeling OK


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah she is moving all the time. As there is absolutely no fresh blood loss and it's just regular cervical fluid mixed with a tinge of colour, they don't think it's a big deal, but I agree, they should show a bit more concern. How hard is it to take a quick swab and have a brief look ... don't get me wrong, having some nurse peering up my fanny is the last thing I want, but I'll do it to be sure everything is ok. Yet they're not even giving me the chance!


----------



## skyraaa

_Meep_ said:


> Yeah she is moving all the time. As there is absolutely no fresh blood loss and it's just regular cervical fluid mixed with a tinge of colour, they don't think it's a big deal, but I agree, they should show a bit more concern. How hard is it to take a quick swab and have a brief look ... don't get me wrong, having some nurse peering up my fanny is the last thing I want, but I'll do it to be sure everything is ok. Yet they're not even giving me the chance!

Not hard at all :( but on the plus side they r obviously not to concerned hopefully u won't bleed again but if u do demand they check u over I take it u like me on the UK?


----------



## c.m.c

Meep you poor thing I'm sure it's just worrying theclifr out of you. Not being fresh is hioefully a good sign 

Could u have an erosion on your cervix? Surely someone is obligued to look for you??? It's causing you anxiety it's not fair to not know


----------



## _Meep_

Yeah I'm in the UK. I've had no actual bleeding, it's just the usual milky lotion type stuff but tinged very pale brown or peach. It's really weird.

I know I've had a cervical ectropion before from being on the pill but I haven't taken it for like four years. I don't know if it goes away when you stop or not - either way, I've never had any random spotting before, ever, pregnant or otherwise.

Obviously your cervix is different after you've already given birth once though, so it's probably more sensitive now. I'm leaning towards it coming from my cervix and not from anywhere more worrying, but obviously can't be sure because they're being useless. If it's still happening or starts up again in a few days' time I'm ringing again.


----------



## Parkep

Meep that really sucks that they wont just put your mind at ease. I hope it doesnt come back. Ive had that happen after sex before. Just irritated my cervix. 
But it would be nice to know where yours is coming from.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Wish your scan was today, everything ok?


----------



## Wish85

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Wish your scan was today, everything ok?

Everything went perfectly thank you Mrs H! I got my wish, it's another little BOY & he is 100% healthy!! I feel very lucky & blessed. My son is just as pumped as we are that he's going to have a little brother &#128153;


----------



## skyraaa

Wish85 said:


> Mrs.H2016 said:
> 
> 
> Wish your scan was today, everything ok?
> 
> Everything went perfectly thank you Mrs H! I got my wish, it's another little BOY & he is 100% healthy!! I feel very lucky & blessed. My son is just as pumped as we are that he's going to have a little brother &#128153;Click to expand...

Awww congratulations :) send boy vibes my way please :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Wish85

skyraaa said:


> Wish85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.H2016 said:
> 
> 
> Wish your scan was today, everything ok?
> 
> Everything went perfectly thank you Mrs H! I got my wish, it's another little BOY & he is 100% healthy!! I feel very lucky & blessed. My son is just as pumped as we are that he's going to have a little brother &#128153;Click to expand...
> 
> Awww congratulations :) send boy vibes my way please :)Click to expand...

Thank you!! I hope you get your boy too!


----------



## _Meep_

Hooray! Glad everything is healthy too after the wobble at the first scan. :)


----------



## Wish85

_Meep_ said:


> Hooray! Glad everything is healthy too after the wobble at the first scan. :)

Thanks Meep hope you're ok after your bleeding scare? 
I went to a different scan place this time because of how shit the first one was with the nuchal scan & I'm glad I did, it was amazing. I was happy to pay a little more! P.S baby has a nose haha


----------



## _Meep_

I'm ok, still having it on and off but I've given up trying to get help - nothing new is happening and I think my cervix is just irritated. 

I am so glad he has a nose lol. I'm addicted to sniffing bubble bath at the moment (same thing happened when I was pregnant with my last one) and would be seriously depressed not to have a nose.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Ahhh I knew it!! Congratulations!!!! 

Keep not vibes over to you and skyraa &#128521;


----------



## sil

Congrats!!!! So excited for you :)


----------



## Mrs.H2016

So I just told my boss today we are expecting and let's just say she isn't pleased. She tried acting all nice and "oh congratulations" but now she won't even look at me and hardly spoke to me all morning. Not normal for her at all.


----------



## skyraaa

Mrs.H2016 said:


> So I just told my boss today we are expecting and let's just say she isn't pleased. She tried acting all nice and "oh congratulations" but now she won't even look at me and hardly spoke to me all morning. Not normal for her at all.

How unprofessional of her! Don't let it worry u, nothing she can say or do u r very protected being pregnant :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry your boss didn't take the news well. I agree that it was unprofessional of her :(


----------



## sil

Mrs.H2016 said:


> So I just told my boss today we are expecting and let's just say she isn't pleased. She tried acting all nice and "oh congratulations" but now she won't even look at me and hardly spoke to me all morning. Not normal for her at all.

I'm sorry. That is unprofessional of her. I wonder if there is something underlying it that we don't know about...maybe a previous pregnancy loss, or maybe she's just awkward with news? Hopefully she comes around and talks to you soon. :(


----------



## Mrs.H2016

skyraaa said:


> Mrs.H2016 said:
> 
> 
> So I just told my boss today we are expecting and let's just say she isn't pleased. She tried acting all nice and "oh congratulations" but now she won't even look at me and hardly spoke to me all morning. Not normal for her at all.
> 
> How unprofessional of her! Don't let it worry u, nothing she can say or do u r very protected being pregnant :)Click to expand...

I hope so; it's making me nervous they may try and fire me now


----------



## _Meep_

If it's anything to do with her feelings about you having time off then she's being incredibly unfair. Why should anyone put their family on hold to please someone else?!


----------



## c.m.c

Congratulations wish this is wonderful news! 1st boy news on the thread! Delighted for you


----------



## Wish85

Thank you ladies so much. Yes c.m.c I was wondering if my little one was the first boy on here?! 

Mrs H to me it sounds like there is something underlying? Don't worry, she can't fire you for being pregnant. There may be some underlying reason, miscarriage, infertility, worrying about a replacement for you but it might not be you personally. If she is looking to fire you then she can say 'hello unfair dismissal law suit'

Meep that is no good, I hope it's just as you say, an irritated cervix. I guess that's the good thing about being further along - we can feel our baby move for reassurance but I still think it's better to err on the side of caution. Keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Good morning ladies! Well I guess afternoon to most if you. My boss seems normal again now, just seems so weird.


----------



## Bevziibubble

How strange! :(


----------



## skyraaa

Had my scan today I'm 11weeks 4 days :) all looking good :) for some reason it won't let me post on here :( but iv posted a pic in gender prediction have a look ladies it's not the best pic tbh tho


----------



## MemmaJ

I've just had a look and can't see anything, but TBH 11+4 is too early for Nub Theory anyway :-(
When will you have a gender scan, will you wait until the anatomy scan..? 

I've been AWOL for a bit due to relationship issues.. not good at the minute. My anatomy scan is the day after tomorrow too, so it's kind-of taking the shine off that..!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Oh memma I am sorry to hear that, nothing serious I hope.

Skyraaa that looks girly to me, sorry


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry to hear that Memma :hugs:


----------



## skyraaa

MemmaJ said:


> I've just had a look and can't see anything, but TBH 11+4 is too early for Nub Theory anyway :-(
> When will you have a gender scan, will you wait until the anatomy scan..?
> 
> I've been AWOL for a bit due to relationship issues.. not good at the minute. My anatomy scan is the day after tomorrow too, so it's kind-of taking the shine off that..!

I Will b booking a private scan at 17 weeks I need to know lol!! But I honestly think it's another girl


----------



## skyraaa

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Oh memma I am sorry to hear that, nothing serious I hope.
> 
> Skyraaa that looks girly to me, sorry

s

That's OK all opinions welcome I think it's a girl deep down


----------



## _Meep_

I could see something poking out from behind the leg, which could possibly be the nub ... if it is, I think it maybe looks more girly than boyish, but I'm not even sure that it is the nub, so no real opinion here. :)


----------



## skyraaa

_Meep_ said:


> I could see something poking out from behind the leg, which could possibly be the nub ... if it is, I think it maybe looks more girly than boyish, but I'm not even sure that it is the nub, so no real opinion here. :)

Haha thanks for looking ;)


----------



## MemmaJ

The thing is that all nubs start out looking flat and girly though, so at 11+4 it just wouldn't be accurate. Boy ones don't start to rise until after about 12+4. So don't lose hope yet..!


----------



## skyraaa

MemmaJ said:


> The thing is that all nubs start out looking flat and girly though, so at 11+4 it just wouldn't be accurate. Boy ones don't start to rise until after about 12+4. So don't lose hope yet..!

Awww thank u hun just gotta wait and see and keep everything crossed :)


----------



## Wish85

Skyraaa I just had a look and I honestly think it's too early to tell and the pic isn't obvious enough, so I'm not going to guess either way and say you are still in with a shot of it being a boy. Sending you every boy vibe I have!


----------



## skyraaa

Wish85 said:


> Skyraaa I just had a look and I honestly think it's too early to tell and the pic isn't obvious enough, so I'm not going to guess either way and say you are still in with a shot of it being a boy. Sending you every boy vibe I have!

Thank u :) xx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Well I guess I'm next! Won't get to know gender but my first scan is Friday. I'm so excited! Oh I so hope it's a girl. I still think 10.5 is way to early for even a nub or skull theory but I cannot wait to see baby. Seems like I have waited forever


----------



## Wish85

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Well I guess I'm next! Won't get to know gender but my first scan is Friday. I'm so excited! Oh I so hope it's a girl. I still think 10.5 is way to early for even a nub or skull theory but I cannot wait to see baby. Seems like I have waited forever

Good luck Mrs H!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## skyraaa

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Well I guess I'm next! Won't get to know gender but my first scan is Friday. I'm so excited! Oh I so hope it's a girl. I still think 10.5 is way to early for even a nub or skull theory but I cannot wait to see baby. Seems like I have waited forever

Oooooh good luck :)


----------



## sil

Good luck Mrs. H! It will be too early for nub theory, but it's always so amazing to see baby on that screen. :) Post the photos anyways; I'd love to see!

Skyraa, I had a look and find it too hard to tell from the photo but I have everything crossed for you!

As for me, I just had my 20 week anatomy scan yesterday and little girl is still a little girl. It was such a relief having the confirmation again.

I hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## skyraaa

sil said:


> Good luck Mrs. H! It will be too early for nub theory, but it's always so amazing to see baby on that screen. :) Post the photos anyways; I'd love to see!
> 
> Skyraa, I had a look and find it too hard to tell from the photo but I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> As for me, I just had my 20 week anatomy scan yesterday and little girl is still a little girl. It was such a relief having the confirmation again.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well

Thank u for having a look :) yay for getting conformation on ur Lil girl exciting times x


----------



## Wish85

Congrats Sil x


----------



## Parkep

So I had my amnio today. We will find out the gender tomorrow or the next day. I wanted to do a surprise cupcake reveal or something. Well he wants to find out the gender and plan the surprise for me and the rest of the family. 
Problem being we have to wait two weeks for the full results so he gets to walk around knowing when i dont lol. I don't know about this lol


----------



## Wish85

Nope, couldn't do that :haha: but it's nice of him to want to surprise you. 

I hope the rest of the results come back 'normal' for you. GL xx


----------



## Parkep

Lol he just doesn't want to wait. I don't know if I can do it lol and he is the type to drop hints (fake or real) and try and mess with me haha. 

Thank you, me too. Terrible waiting but it's better than waiting till delivery to find out something is horribly wrong..


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck Parkep :)


----------



## Parkep

Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Today's the day we see baby for the first time. Way to soon for gender guesses but can't wait to see. Please send girl vibes as I am also doing my nipt testing today which can tell gender.


----------



## _Meep_

:pink::pink::pink::dust::pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :)


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Meep your pic is awesome! So cute!


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks! :D


----------



## sil

Thinking of you Mrs h!! Can't wait to see the pic of baby and hear how it went. When do you get your nipt test results?


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Ok here is baby. The tech was not very good, rushed so fast I was disappointed. She has done my scans before and every time rushes with crap pictures :( 

I am showing 11 weeks and 1 day. Due aug 31st

I have a 12 week scan next week so hopefully we can get an idea of gender and have a better tech doing it. Heartbeat is 171.

Nub on this is straight so it looks girl but skull looks boyish to me. I think I'm having boy number 4 almost except it. I am sad by this. Hubby says don't jinx it and wait and see. Maybe just preparing myself so I don't get so disappointed. 

Nipt testing should be 2 weeks before I get results so I guess the doctor will wait until my appointment march 17 &#128543;&#128542;
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5924.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 14









IMG_5925.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wish85

It's early Mrs H, there is still every chance it could be a girl!! Glad baby is healthy but what is it with sucky techs who rush the scans?!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I have a 12 week scan next Friday, I hope my results will be in by then or at least a better picture so we can guess at nub then lol. Oh I am so hoping girl lol


----------



## _Meep_

This IS the lucky girl thread ...


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I'm hoping!


----------



## MemmaJ

Hi everyone! Hope you are all well! 

What's the exact gestation you'll be at your scan this coming week Mrs H..? 

I had my anatomy scan last week. Baby was in a terrible position for almost all of it, so we ended up there for over 2 hours (in and out of the room!). Head was right down in my pelvis so couldn't get a good view of the face, and body was also turned away so couldn't get a good view of the heart. Sent off for walks, lots of twisting and turning on the bed etc - the tech was on the verge of re-booking us to come back (which would have been great, obviously..!), but then managed to get the views at the last minute. 

All of that also meant that baby wasn't in the best position to confirm gender, but tech said 'probably' girl... 
I think/hope we will probably have a 4D scan later on, so hopefully will get it confirmed more definitely then.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I will be 12.1 weeks on Friday. Baby was measuring 11.1 weeks when I had this one done. 
I have to admit I'm scared it's a boy. The nub on my scan looks like a girl without a doubt but I know it's to early to tell.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

4 more days! I wonder for a 12 week scan, can't wait. Hoping my results are in from nipt and we get told the gender... come on baby girl!!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Today's the day. Hope the results are in.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Good luck Mrs H!!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Well results aren't in but should be by Wednesday. My doctor said he will allow the receptionist to tell me over the phone if it's a boy or girl. Nub and skull it looks girl to me; what do you guys think? My baby clearly doesn't like pictures lol again it's not a good shot.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5961.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dannypop

Mrs H it's not long now! The wait is almost finally over. Hope it hasn't dragged too badly. Thinking of you and absolutely cannot wait to hear the results!

SIL oh what a relief! I was also waiting for my 20 week scan before I completely believed this baby is a girl. And I still get nervous each time I have a scan. I will be 28 weeks on Monday and so from now I will be going for a scan every 2 weeks till 36 weeks and then every week till birth. It's all private healthcare so it comes at a price but in SA everyone is pretty much on private.

Memma that's so frustrating when they won't confirm 100% but you know you've got your little girl in there safe and sound. It won't change!!


----------



## _Meep_

I went for my 4D scan today (25+6) ... saw a very definite girl's bum, so no doubts at all now. :) She was moving around loads (first time I've seen her do so on a scan) so the pictures aren't as clear as some I've seen, but she looks lovely I think. <3 She also didn't have her feet in front of her face this time, so I've stopped being paranoid that she is stuck like that. :haha: She did have ONE foot up briefly, but she moved it down again!
 



Attached Files:







photomagic(1)(136).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









photomagic(1)(137).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 5









photomagic(1)(138).jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4









photomagic(1)(139).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Meep such cute pictures! She is beautiful


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lovely photos :cloud9:


----------



## skyraaa

Mrs H I'm not seeing any clues to the sex from ur scan :( but u find out soon yay 

Meep beautiful baby pics they r so clear 

As for me iv got a gender scan in 13 days!!!! Can't bloody wait


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I know right?! I think the tech did it on purpose lol. I'm so nervous for Wednesday! I am bracing myself to be told a 4th boy &#128546; But so hopeful it's a girl. My 11 week scan looks girl and this looks kinda looks girl but I don't know

Memma I thought they confirmed girl? 

Skyraa what are you Hoping for again? Sorry I forgot, boy right?

I have killer headaches which I never had with my boys. I have taken tynelol but it does nothing. I caved and took two Advil last night as I am close tears with these headaches that last days at a time. It did nothing. Doctor says it's hormones and should pass in a few weeks :(


----------



## _Meep_

Thanks everyone. :cloud9:


----------



## MemmaJ

Aw she is beautiful Meep, lovely pictures! 

Mrs H, it wasn't 'confirmed' as such - more like, 'well I can't see any boy bits so it's probably a girl'. But as we all know, we want a bit more than 'probably' to truly believe it, haha! 
We will probably have a 3D/4D scan in the third trimester so that should be better confirmation...

I'm having an iron infusion in the next few days as my levels are still stupidly low and feeling generally awful for it, so I'm looking forward to finally feeling better soon!


----------



## c.m.c

Meep your pictures are amazing!!! So lovely to have

MrsH I hope Wednesday hurrys up to get here for you!!! Can't wait to hear your news. I think nub is girlie (if that's a nub as I'm clueless)


----------



## Wish85

Oh Meep she is absolutely divine! I'm glad her feet aren't permanently stuck covering that beautiful face of hers :haha:

Mrs H so anxious waiting for your results! I hope it's a girl for you!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thanks everyone... wish I hear you I am dying for Wednesday to get here. The results take 7 to 10 days and the 10th day is Wednesday. Perhaps they will call on Tuesday! I am so nevous and scared. Worse part is I will be at work when they call me so I have to keep my cool no matter what they say. I don't think it's right my coworkers find out before my hubby; thankfully he works about 5 mins up the street so I can scoot out and tell him in person. Oh please let it be a little girl


----------



## _Meep_

Perhaps they will call *today* ... :D


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I wish but it's a holiday here in Ontario. It's family day so they are closed. My work is open so off I go to sit and be bored while everyone is at home lol. I'm hoping tomorrow.


----------



## _Meep_

Oh no!!! Booooooo, what a rubbish situation. Serious finger crossage going on for tomorrow. I think we are all dying to know! :D


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thank you... I'm on the edge of my seat. Hubby and I talked last night and he is fine either way but he too will be a little disappointed if it's another boy. He did say he is worried how I will take it if it's a boy cause he doesn't want to see me upset knowing I will never have a girl. I am glad he gets that gender disappointment is real which is nice.
We both are expecting to be told a boy but oh I am hoping so much it's a girl. It's all I can think about.


----------



## sil

Mrs h, getting close now!! I bet they'll call tomorrow! I am thinking of you. I keep checking back in the thread for early results haha! I really really hope you get your girl. I'll keep checking in!

Meep what beautiful photos! I always love the 3D pictures. Thank you for sharing with us. 

I'm so glad even those of us who got results already still check in. I felt like I got close to a lot of you during my wait :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you hear soon!


----------



## _Meep_

The waiting must be horrid, but you still have a 50/50 chance. There's no reason at all that it will definitely be another boy. :) And that nub did look girly even if it was a tiny bit early. I'm very hopeful. :D


----------



## skyraaa

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Thanks everyone... wish I hear you I am dying for Wednesday to get here. The results take 7 to 10 days and the 10th day is Wednesday. Perhaps they will call on Tuesday! I am so nevous and scared. Worse part is I will be at work when they call me so I have to keep my cool no matter what they say. I don't think it's right my coworkers find out before my hubby; thankfully he works about 5 mins up the street so I can scoot out and tell him in person. Oh please let it be a little girl

Omg u must b going crazy with nerves really hope u get ur Lil girl!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thanks ladies. I am glad everyone is checking back. I feel we all have connected. I tell you guys everything. Nobody but hubby knows how I feel about the gender issue and how stressed I am about it. I even posted the scan pic here before anyone else (besides hubby) saw it. Actually I only announced to my friends on Friday we are expecting lol. 
The wait is killing me....


----------



## Mrs.H2016

10am and i swear this day is passing so slow! I so hope they call today


----------



## _Meep_

Omgggg. The wait is terrible!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that they call soon!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I am beyond heartbroken. It's another boy. I don't know what to say. I am so sad. I am never going to get my little girl. It's just not fair.


----------



## sil

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you didn't get the results you were hoping for Mrs. H. I really had everything crossed for you. I had very similar heartbreak when I found out my DS2 was a boy. At the time, my DH was set on only having 2 children in our family so for me I thought that was the end for me and I'd never get my girl (although a year later he changed his mind to try for one more and we did wind up with a girl this third time). Even though I have my girl now, I do understand the feeling of it being your last baby and not being the results you wanted since thats what I believed at the time.

It is such a difficult thing to go through, and it's okay to be sad. It's okay to mourn, and if you need anyone to talk to we are all here for you. I cried for weeks, but eventually I started looking at boys names and picking out boys clothes and talking to my DS1 about having a brother, and my emotions settled down a bit. I did still have moments of sadness after he was born when I would see baby girls out and about, but I also wouldn't change him for the world. He is the most cuddly, loving boy that I know and is such an incredible sweetheart. 

I'm not even sure where I'm going with this post. I'm sorry if it is emotional vomit. I guess I'm just trying to say I know how difficult it can be, and please don't be afraid or ashamed to be upset and show it because it won't make you any less of a person or good mother. It's okay to mourn the loss of the idea of a daughter and doesn't mean you love your son any less. I wish you the best with your pregnancy and hope you continue to check in with us and let us know how you are doing :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs MrsH :hugs:


----------



## Parkep

Oh mrs h, i am so sorry! That must be so hard. I'm sure he is going to be an amazing little boy. You are going to mourn and that is completely acceptable. Huge hugs for you hun.


----------



## skyraaa

I'm so sorry Mrs H :( I will feel the same if this one is a Lil girl :( when he's here u won't care that he's a boy u will just unconditionally love him, I hope u r ok x


----------



## _Meep_

:hugs: Sorry it hasn't turned out how you hoped. :(


----------



## Wish85

I'm sorry you didn't hear girl Mrs H :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Mrs H, I'm so sorry lovely. I completely understand how you are feeling as I felt it with our third boy. I know it seems difficult now but in time you wouldn't change it for anything, you need to allow yourself time and allow yourself to cry and be sad. That doesn't mean you don't/won't love your little boy just that you miss the loss of your girl. Thinking of you at this really hard time xxx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thank you ladies very much. 

The first day was tough but I am ok. I am sad I will never have a girl and trying to find extra positives about having all boys (I shall never do yard work, or take the garbage out again. I also have my own personal snow shovelers). My 3 year old cried and cried he isn't getting a sister; that upsets me but in time I will maybe get granddaughters so it's not so bad right? If I sit and think about it I get upset so I try not to. I am excited about my baby as really I was fine with either but I did want a girl if I had a choice. Clearly we didn't have a choice in gender so it's all good. I am envious of those of you getting your desired gender I am not going to lie.i am glad I found out early on so I didn't spend half my pregnancy thinking I was having a girl. I think that would have made it worse. 

It's funny I have had two scans and each time they handed me the picture I told hubby; that's looks like a boy to me?! But built myself up that just maybe it was a girl. Sure looked like it at 11 week nub shot lmao. I guess deep down I knew; I mentioned here too I thought boy. I think we are or own worst enemies sometimes. 

I am thankful for you ladies so very much.

I have told everyone it's a boy so I don't hear stupid comments about how it's awful it's not a girl or whatever. As we all know some people just don't think before they open their mouths. I assume shopping for baby stuff will be hard when yet again I walk past all the pink and settle on blue&#9785;&#65039; I guess you can't miss what you never had really. If that makes sense. 


So I lost track (sorry) who's next and what gender are e hoping for?


----------



## MemmaJ

Mrs H I'm so sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for, but what a great attitude to have - you must be a very positive person!


----------



## skyraaa

Mrs H think I maybe next hoping for a boy I have 3 girls eeeeek find out next Saturday not very hopeful tho


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Can u post your scan pic again?


----------



## Parkep

So.... After three girls, we finally are getting our boy!! 
We still have some tests to come back from the animo (another three weeks) but the intial testing is good!


----------



## _Meep_

Fantastic, congratulations Parkep!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Congratulations.!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations Parkep!


----------



## MemmaJ

Yay congratulations Parkep! Great news! 

I had my first Consultant appointment a few days ago after transferring my Care to the hospital
I work. So glad I was brace and did the transfer or I'd never even have seen a consulatant, as the midwife here thought it wasn't necessary. 

As it happens, I've now had an urgent iron infusion (had it yesterday!), I'm having another scan in a couple of weeks to check growth and cervical length (in view of my previous 27 week delivery), and I'm having extra input from other specialists like the diabetes midwife (as my mum is diabetic), and have had another blood test to
check B12 Levels, as apparently that can also be low with low Ferritin levels and no-one has checked it. 
I'd never have got any of that here! 

So excited to have another scan - hopefully everything is OK cervix-wise and growth-wise and they MAY also be able to confirm she's still a girl too! Still not feeling much in the way of movements (23+1 today), so it'll be nice to have some reassurance.


----------



## skyraaa

Parkep said:


> So.... After three girls, we finally are getting our boy!!
> We still have some tests to come back from the animo (another three weeks) but the intial testing is good!

Wow that's brilliant :) how far along r u? 
Mrs H for some reason it's saying file to big for posting on here it's on gender prediction tho no nub at all showing :(


----------



## Mrs.H2016

skyraaa said:


> Parkep said:
> 
> 
> So.... After three girls, we finally are getting our boy!!
> We still have some tests to come back from the animo (another three weeks) but the intial testing is good!
> 
> Wow that's brilliant :) how far along r u?
> Mrs H for some reason it's saying file to big for posting on here it's on gender prediction tho no nub at all showing :(Click to expand...

Based o the shape of the head I say boy


----------



## Parkep

Thank you ladies, we are so excited, although now I have a lot to buy haha! 

I will be 19 weeks on monday


----------



## c.m.c

Mrs H I'm just catching up now. I don't want to say sorry, as I know you're going to have an amazing wee boy that you will love so much and that's only amazing. But I do know how you feel... I really do... I'm not getting my preferred gender this time either. I am okay I did cry to my mum many weeks ago and I've told a few friends as my DH doesn't want to know the sex I just couldn't know this alone and defo talking and telling is just far easier. I'm fed up with the "oh maybe it's a boy" comments already!!!!

Parkep congrats to you... if I ever pluck up the courage to havev4 I hope I get a brood like yours... 3 girls then a boy 

Delighted for you!


----------



## skyraaa

So tomorro is the day for Me I'm so nervous, please let me see a willy!!


----------



## _Meep_

Hoping for a willy ...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u ladies will update when I know!! So nervous


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hoping blue for you!


----------



## c.m.c

Good luck Sky how many weeks are you?


----------



## sil

Thinking of you sky!!!! Update us once you know, I have everything crossed


----------



## skyraaa

16 weeks :) Thank u every1 will update when I know :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for today!


----------



## MemmaJ

Lots of luck, how long until your scan appointment? Will be thinking of you and checking for update...!


----------



## skyraaa

It's at 11 so not long now :)


----------



## _Meep_

Squeee! I'll be out at least until the afternoon, so looking forward to the update when I get back!!!


----------



## skyraaa

I'm having a baby BOY I'm so happy!!!!! Can't believe it!!!!


----------



## MemmaJ

Aaaaaah yessssss! Massive congratulations - Love this thread!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :yipee:


----------



## _Meep_

YESSS!!! How fantastic! :wohoo: Happy to come back and see this!! Go shopping for loads of boy stuff! :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

Haha went straight to next after the scan it's not sunk in yet just can't believe it :)


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I knew it, no way that was a girl from the scans! Congratulations!!! Amazing news!!! Yay!!!


----------



## sil

YAY!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! I jumped out of my seat when I saw you updated. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## skyraaa

Thank u so much ladies I'm beyond happy didn't think I'd b lucky enough to get a baby boy but was obviously ment to b as he was our Lil happy accident ;)


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, may I join?

I'm only 8.5 weeks pregnant but really hoping for a lil girl this time. I posted on ingender of my 8 week scan from yesterday to get guesses on gender based off the ramzi theory and the only ones who answered guessed boy =(. I've been suffering from disappointment since because ingender is a pretty popular forum and they even have people on there who are u/s techs that guess the nubs and the placenta position (which is ramzi). They got my second boy right (I didnt bother with ds #1 and just went with the flow since I didnt care which gender he would be). Hoping they are wrong this time, but I doubt it, because I did some research myself and based off my scan, it does look like a boy to me based off where the baby is attached.

Hubby would like a girl too but he's much more relaxed than me and calm, he said that if we dont get our girl next time, then there's still a next time since we planned on 4 as our max. Sorry for babbling. 

Congrats again Hailey! I can totally sense your excitement! Finally get to shop for some blue now. 

Congrats to all the other ladies who got their wish as well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck hun :)


----------



## Mrs.H2016

This is a lucky thread for the most part. I think only two of us didn't get the gender we were hoping for. Welcome! 8 weeks is very early to guess but post it, we will give it a go,


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks mrH. I've been following this thread and def think it's a lucky thread. Here is my 8 week u/s. Way too early for the nub, but you can guess based on the ramzi theory.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0237.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I don't guess on that theory as it's to confusing seeing as the scan can be flipped depending on how it's down, sorry. I usually guess on skull and nub theory which I cannot do on that scan I am afraid. We will wait with you and wish you great luck until you find out!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks! Will be on 3/30. Cant wait!


----------



## ttc bubby no2

hello_kitty said:


> Hi ladies, may I join?
> 
> I'm only 8.5 weeks pregnant but really hoping for a lil girl this time. I posted on ingender of my 8 week scan from yesterday to get guesses on gender based off the ramzi theory and the only ones who answered guessed boy =(. I've been suffering from disappointment since because ingender is a pretty popular forum and they even have people on there who are u/s techs that guess the nubs and the placenta position (which is ramzi). They got my second boy right (I didnt bother with ds #1 and just went with the flow since I didnt care which gender he would be). Hoping they are wrong this time, but I doubt it, because I did some research myself and based off my scan, it does look like a boy to me based off where the baby is attached.
> 
> Hubby would like a girl too but he's much more relaxed than me and calm, he said that if we dont get our girl next time, then there's still a next time since we planned on 4 as our max. Sorry for babbling.
> 
> Congrats again Hailey! I can totally sense your excitement! Finally get to shop for some blue now.
> 
> Congrats to all the other ladies who got their wish as well.

InGender guessed my DS2's scan wrong using Ramzi so I wouldn't stress too much. Actually they also got his nub shot mostly wrong too (75% girl guesses) but it wasn't the best shot in that case.


----------



## Dannypop

MrsH I have been following so many ladies hoping for a girl after their boys but for some reason you have been on the top of my "to follow" list. Your attitude is beautiful and admirable. I know the acceptance road is a tough one at times but here's to YOU. We are thinking of you and know you will be supported and totally okay. And if you have a bad day then here we are waiting xxxxxx

Hooray to Meep and Sky!!!

And welcome Kitty. You've found the perfect place for support. 

Memma I'm so glad you changed your care. Can't wait to see another confirmed girl scan soon!!!

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Thank you so much Dannypop. 

I do have my moments whe I get sad I will never have a girl. I walked into the baby section and saw all the dresses and pink clothes I was certain I would be buying this time. I cried a little as I walked back over to the blue section. I didn't buy a thing; I have all that stuff at home. I know I will once I am further along but all the boy stuff just looks plain and boring. &#128546;

However then I see some little girl having a fit in the mall or coffee shop, read about how girls are more emotional, or listen to my niece cry on Facebook for another week about the guy she broke up with a few months back and I am like "omg I don't want a girl" they are to much work!

I see my boys; they are funny, cute, cuddly, smart and so many other things. I guess I am just made to be a mom of boys. I am ok with that&#128513;

It does hurt sometimes and I am glad I can come here and vent. I would be lying if I said I wasn't jealous when someone posts they are having a girl. 

Thanks ladies! My friends &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MemmaJ

Was wondering where you'd got to Danny, how's things..? How many weeks are you now? 

Kitty were you exactly 8 weeks at your scan, or over 8 weeks? 
I'm really not sure - I researched Ramzi a lot in my early pregnancy and yours is a tough one..! If it's over 8 weeks though then it wouldn't be 'accurate' so people's guesses could be wrong 
What exact gestation will you be at your next scan? Nub Theory is much better if you get a good pic 

I'm having Tightenings drama's - was in the hospital last week with possible threatened pre-term labour and self-discharged (much to my doctor's disagreement) and it's just ongoing now (as I thought!)... 
I had this last time but not until 27 weeks so it's started much earlier this time and is not fun..!


----------



## loubyloumum

Welcome Kitty, sorry I can't help with the ram I theory but we are all here in wait with you. 
I've been a little absent lately as been in and out of hospital with unexplained bleeding, something I never had with the boys! I've only 9 weeks left to go now and I've started to feel a little anxious the closer I get in case she gets taken from me....sounds rediculous I know. 

I have convinced hubby on a home birth this time which I'm so hoping we are able to have. 

How is everyone? I hope you're all well? 

I'm going to scroll back through to catch up xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

MrsH, I couldnt have said it better myseld. Its exactly how I feel. If this is another boy, i dont think i will be buying much. We have about 10 bags of clothes from the 2 boys combined at this point. Buying more would just be hoarding. Like you, I find boy clothes boring now because we have all of it. I absolutely adore my boys and imo they are easier to take care and less drama when they are teenagers. I really want a girl but when i think about the long run, i become indecisive and think it wouldnt be too bad if its another boy. I just dont like dealing with all the crap people will say.

Memmaj, i was 8+4wks. I get my 12 week scan in exactly 3 weeks so i will definitely post pics then.


----------



## hello_kitty

I feel so silly, i just bought a girly 3 month onsie set because it was on sale at 80% off! Its not super girly its red and black and white but the footed pj had black bows and the pants had kittens on the foot as well as the beanie. I'll just treat it as a good luck charm if not i'll just let baby wear it at home, not like anyone will see besides us.


----------



## hello_kitty

This is what it looks like
 



Attached Files:







20170310_212838.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 10









20170310_212847.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so cute!


----------



## hello_kitty

Bevziibubble said:


> That's so cute!

All the christmas themed clothing are on sale for a hige discount now, might as well buy some now. If its a girl, thats a huge bargain. Baby will fit into it xmas time.


----------



## Dannypop

Aw MrsH I fully agree -I am not at all girly and am actually worried this little lass is going to want to do ballet and paint nails and fuss for ages in the mornings what outfit combos to wear! I'd much rather be at the side of the rugby field. Boys when they are older generally give us so much less drama and you only ever have to worry about one penis -not hundreds that you have to keep away from your girl! I really don't mean to offend anyone by this, it's just that I adore my boys and being a mom of boys. 

And strangely enough when I rushed out to buy girl clothes I came away with one outfit (a bit of a forced buy) and loads of cute things for my boys! Go figure. But yes I would say it's tough having to bring out all the old stuff but that is such a small part of the whole picture. Your attitude is brilliant xxx and yes our little friendship circle here is special xxx

Memma that must be so scary -I am sorry you are having to go through with it again but at least you know that previously the outcome has been a healthy baby. Still -thinking of you and hoping you have all the support and help you need. 

Loub you poor thing! Also truly scary to go through that. And completely understandable that you feel so worried she will be taken from you as all you have ever known is boys and so the thought of actually having a girl and picturing it properly is that much more difficult. I am going through the same thing and so far it's been a healthy pregnancy but even so my paranoia is getting to me. 

Kitty I truly believe it's other people who are the root cause of gender disappointment. If it weren't for everybody else's expectations on what constitutes the perfect family we probably wouldn't be so bothered. But unfortunately we are made to feel less whole and able if we cannot produce both genders. Makes me insane with anger!!!!

Well I am 31 weeks on Monday hooray! Have had a nasty gastro bug this weekend with such chronic gut spasms that if you'd walked in on me you would have sworn I was in labour! Luckily my family rallied and sorted me and the boys. My 6 year old is an angel from heaven -he is the most empathetic and caring human. So there was a lot of good to be taken from an otherwise "shitty" weekend!


----------



## kat132

Can i join? I have my 12 week scan on Friday. I have 2 boys already and hoping for a girl this time even though i am convinced its another boy.
My pregnancies have been the same apart from this time i cant stand the smell of alcohol or cigarettes (i was a smoker) and i am always craving savory dishes instead of sweet. I know from many others that it doesnt matter if the pregnancies are different anyway. 
I am waiting to see the boy nub on Friday :dohh:


----------



## MemmaJ

Of course Kat, welcome! What exact gestation should you be at your scan? Looking forward to seeing your pics! 

Kitty, was exact gestation will you be at yours? 

I was so obsessed with making sure mine was over 12+4 so that the nub was 'accurate', haha! 

I have a growth scan tomorrow 
I'll also have cervical length measured (hopefully reassuring, but still yuk) and then will see my Consultant to review everything afterwards. 
Bit nervous as I haven't seen her since she wanted to admit me to hospital and I refused/self discharged - so I hope it's not awkward..! 
Baby's belly has also measured big at the last two scans (87th percentile, despite everything else measuring either normal, or slightly small) - so I'll be interested to see if she's evening herself out now or if it's continuing to get bigger...! 

Can't believe how far along you are now Danny, your weekly countdown is single digits, aaaahh!!!
Hope you are feeling better now :-(


----------



## kat132

MemmaJ said:


> Of course Kat, welcome! What exact gestation should you be at your scan? Looking forward to seeing your pics!
> 
> I should be around 12 weeks 5 days :) Cant wait for the scan and i will upload pics when i can.
> 
> Thanks. I have been following this thread for a while now :flower:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

This thread is awesome! Welcome


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Kat. Good luck! :)


----------



## MemmaJ

Well that's annoying... the sonographer wouldn't do any of the growth measurements because my last scan was within 2 weeks (the emergency one I had because I'd had a bleed, 11 days ago). 
I'm so disappointed - I have another one at 32 weeks but that's 7 weeks away...! I really wanted to know if she's still measuring big. 
All she would do is the cervical length measurement, which is internal so we literally didn't see anthing other than the top of her head - which obviously meant no gender confirmation either :-(

I can feel a private scan coming on...!


----------



## Bevziibubble

How annoying! :(


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi everyone.

I just spent the evening getting up to date on everything that's been posted on here since late January. May I join?

I'm 21w4d along with my first. I was really hoping and thinking I was having a girl. So much so that I bought several onesies and sleepers and a couple hats and scratch mits, but it's a boy. : /

I'm still struggling with it. This pregnancy was not planned and I'm not really in any kind of proper relationship. Plus, the father doesn't want kids and he doesn't know yet. Only a handful of friends and my bosses know. I'm worried that this could be my only shot at having a kid and the fact that it's gonna be a boy is unacceptable to me. Also, I spent most of last year grieving the loss of my father. I don't want to now be "grieving" for the little girl I'm not having. -.-


----------



## kat132

PrettyInInk42 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I just spent the evening getting up to date on everything that's been posted on here since late January. May I join?
> 
> I'm 21w4d along with my first. I was really hoping and thinking I was having a girl. So much so that I bought several onesies and sleepers and a couple hats and scratch mits, but it's a boy. : /
> 
> I'm still struggling with it. This pregnancy was not planned and I'm not really in any kind of proper relationship. Plus, the father doesn't want kids and he doesn't know yet. Only a handful of friends and my bosses know. I'm worried that this could be my only shot at having a kid and the fact that it's gonna be a boy is unacceptable to me. Also, I spent most of last year grieving the loss of my father. I don't want to now be "grieving" for the little girl I'm not having. -.-

We all know how hard it is not getting the gender you desire. It can be so hard to think of the positives but boys are great. I have 2 and they are monkeys but my god they are cute. My eldest is bringing me flowers home when he is out with his dad and asking if he can buy me a bow for my hair. They do love their mums.
Also after losing your dad last year maybe you have been blessed with a boy for a reason? You will have a little man in your life that will love you forever just like your dad did. :flower: keep your chin up lovely, it will get easier :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

Pretty, i know how you feel. I went shopping today and did a quick browse in the infant section. There were some dresses on clearance but i didnt have the courage to buy 1 because i didnt want to set myself up for disappointment. I did buy a pink bath towel though, only because it was on clearance and i wanted baby to have a soft bath towel, had it been a different color i wouldve bought it as well. No more baby shopping til we find out the gender.


----------



## kat132

My 12.6 week scan. I am certain its another boy.
 



Attached Files:







20170317_190251-1.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sweet83

Heyy girls!! I got panorama test done at 13 weeks and they said its a girl !
I know the DNA test is very accurate.. I wanted a baby boy.. can't admit to anyone!! but I am happy panorama test said the baby is all healthy !! I could not enjoy this pregnancy bcoz of this GD.:cry::cry:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

A friend of mine (who's also pregnant and already has 1 daughter with her husband) just found out that she's having a boy, which is what she wanted. *huge sigh* -.-


----------



## hello_kitty

I've done a bit of reflection in the past few weeks and have pretty much opened up to the possibility of another boy. Part of the reason that I'm more open to the idea is because no one else knows that I am pregnant so it pretty much eliminates all the pressure from outsiders and I dont get comments such as "oh, hope its not another boy, I hope you get your girl" etc. I know people dont mean any harm, but its really stressful when youre fingers are crossed so tighly for a specific gender. I am glad to have started out with extra padding so I can easily hide my bump. At 30 weeks last time, I only looked like I put on weight and not pregnant, so I am not kidding when I say that I am planning on keeping this baby a secret until I can no longer hide it. Wish me luck!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

As I am sure you know I am one of the few here that didn't get what they wanted. I thought I would be heartbroken and I was for about a day. You will enjoy your pregnancy give it sometime. Being upset you are not getting the gender you wanted is totally normal. I still have bought nothing, not one thing as I just can't get excited too as I have 3 times before headed off to the blue section. I wanted pink. All my children are fall and winter children but this little man is summer so yes I have baby clothes but they are the wrong season. He will need clothes but I just do it. This is ok. It will come. When I see summer things out in the stores perhaps then I will get into it. Don't push yourself to feel excited it will come. I see posts about girls being emotional, read my niece posting how she is heartbroken over some dude from months before, how many parents have issues with their daughters as teens and wellthats not me. I am a boy mom. They break up with a girl they might cry a little, they will for a day or two, hide me play video games but that's about it. They might not date for a while after but they don't dwell on it and say there life is over. They from what I see are just so different and I guess someone upstairs agreed I am a boy mom, and that's ok. 
You will be ok. We are here to listen as you "get over" not having the gender of choice. It's ok what you are feeling.
Kat123 hard to tell. Do you have one showing the whole imagine?


----------



## kat132

.
 



Attached Files:







20170317_190251-2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## _Meep_

PrettyInInk42 said:


> A friend of mine (who's also pregnant and already has 1 daughter with her husband) just found out that she's having a boy, which is what she wanted. *huge sigh* -.-

It's hard to say anything which doesn't sound trite or like I'm trying to minimise your sadness, as I did get the gender I wanted and probably wouldn't have been THAT disappointed if I hadn't.

However, what I do know is that you will love your son with all your heart when you have him, regardless of the fact that he is a boy. He will be the most amazing, amazing thing ever.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Hmm that does look boy to me based on the skull. When is your gender scan?


----------



## MemmaJ

Do you have any other pics Kat, as I can't see a clear nub in the one.


----------



## kat132

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Hmm that does look boy to me based on the skull. When is your gender scan?

Don't have it until the 11th of may so so far away. 



MemmaJ said:


> Do you have any other pics Kat, as I can't see a clear nub in the one.

No they only have me 1 pic. Everyone on gender prediction has said girl so will probably be a boy, haha.


----------



## Jessicahide

kat132 said:


> .




Looks girlish to me x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I'm the odd one out. The picture looks boy to me. What age is that taken at


----------



## kat132

Mrs.H2016 said:


> I'm the odd one out. The picture looks boy to me. What age is that taken at

12 weeks 6 days x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

So totally venting but I am sad now. A friend of mine posted on Facebook (on my wall of all things) a pair of really cute baby girl shoes for newborns. They have hearts and a big bow on them; just so cute. She leaves the comment; do you like these? I can get them for your baby cause i bet the gender thing was wrong and your having a girl; just a gut feeling. 

Who says that! People need to think before saying stuff. I just responded "it was a blood test and trust me it's not wrong'. We are excited for our little boy as you should be. I doubt he will like pink bows and hearts. Trucks and blue streamers maybe. 

Ughhhh


----------



## _Meep_

I'm sure your friend isn't a bad person, but that was a really dickish thing to do. Not only is it insensitive, assuming she knows your hopes didn't work out, but it also undermines your son. :nope:


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's so inconsiderate :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Oh she's not a bad person but agreed she was totally out of line with the comment. Someone else said so and her response was "well we all know they don't want another boy but a girl. It could happen; it might be wrong and if it is; I called it right here"

I private messaged and said how upset I am over her posts and attitude. She said well; I know you don't want another boy so it is what it is! 

I am pissed now! I have never even spoke with anyone about what we wanted. As you ladies know yes I wanted a girl but I am fine with a boy. I have never spoke with anyone about being disappointed it's a boy because that lasted a day as you all know. How dare she imply I don't want my son. I hardly even speak to this women except on Facebook so where she gets off assuming is beyond me. I said "I hate to tell you but I didn't care either way! Yes a girl would have been nice but now I would worry she would turn out to be an insensitive bitch like you. How dare you imply you know what I want; we've never spoke about it. How dare you imply I do not want my son. I am not sure what's up with you today but totally uncalled for!"



She unfriended me.. oops lol oh well


----------



## Parkep

Lol good for you for standing up for yourself! She was way, way out of line!


----------



## Jessicahide

What is wrong with people? :shrug:


----------



## _Meep_

Haha nice. She totally deserved that. Of course you want your son!


----------



## Bevziibubble

How rude is she to imply that :nope:
Good riddance to her!


----------



## MemmaJ

I was just going to say I would delete her post AND her, then I saw what you replied and thought 'yep, or that....! Haha!' Your reply was much better, well done you! 
Good riddance.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

How is everyone today? When did you feel movement? Number 4 and I am 17 weeks tomorrow. I have only just felt a few random flutters this week


----------



## _Meep_

Very early with tiny twitches and flutters but nothing consistent or unmistakable until 17 weeks. I have an anterior placenta so it took a bit longer, and even now (30 weeks!), I don't really feel her right at the middle/front unless she stretches. They'll tell you where your placenta is at the 20 week appointment so you might well find out you're anterior too!


----------



## MemmaJ

Really late this time compared to my other two. 
Felt the twins and my little boy from 15/16 weeks - this time not 'properly'/definitely until about 22 weeks! 
27 weeks today!


----------



## Bevziibubble

About 19 weeks with my first and 9-10 weeks with my second!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Almost 23 weeks with #1 right now. I've been feeling somersaults and twitches for at least a few weeks. Can't remember exactly. And I was told I have a right anterior placenta, but it feels like I can feel him about the same amount on either side.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

My placanta is along my back. I am just starting to show and just starting to feel little movement. It's exciting and bitter sweet knowing this is the last time


----------



## sil

I started feeling her (and barely..: a tap or poke a few times per day) the day before my 20 week scan. DS1 I didn't feel until 22 weeks and DS2 was 18 weeks. My placenta was never anterior. 

I'm 26 weeks tomorrow and am constantly feeling her now :)


----------



## MemmaJ

I've just booked a 3D scan for next weekend and am soooo excited! 
Really wanted to have it this weekend (for Mothers Day) but my twins are at their Dad's this weekend and we thought it might be nice for them to come and see too, so we've put it off until next weekend. I can't wait to see her face (and get that definite gender confirmation!)


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow your friend is a total jerk MsH, sorry you had to go through that. 

Almost everyone here is further along than me, I cant wait to feel the kicks and fingers crossed I dont have an anterior placenta this time. I felt the kicks very well with my first, with my second, I never got to see the kicks from the outside which took away the fun.


----------



## hello_kitty

Had my 12 week scan and the sonographer guessed girl because she saw girl bits forming. We'll see if she is right in 8 more weeks.


----------



## MemmaJ

Did you get any nub shots Kitty...?


----------



## hello_kitty

MemmaJ said:


> Did you get any nub shots Kitty...?

I didnt bother posting it on here because the nub was really unclear, even the sonographer told me that. I will post a pic here in a bit to see if you can find anything.


----------



## hello_kitty

Here's the best pic out of what I have. Heart rate was 163.
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## skyraaa

Can't see anything on this pic but really hope u get ur girl lily


----------



## _Meep_

Might be seeing something that COULD be a nub, but not sure ... if it is the nub though, it looks like a girly one to me.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Hailey! The sonographer told me that usually boy nubs are pretty obvious, since I couldnt tell the nub on here either, I'm really hoping she's right.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for a girl! :)


----------



## peach81

Hey ladies. I'm finally admitting to someone other than myself that I very, very much want to be carrying a girl. I've dreamt for years of having a child of my own, and I'm super excited about finally having one... but I've always fantasized about having a daughter. The only times I ever thought about having a son was when I contemplated the chances of having fraternal twins (which runs in my mother's family). Although I have absolutely no doubt that I will love my child more than anything else in the world regardless of its sex, I fear how I will react at my 20th week scan... my boyfriend can read me like a book, and the last thing I want to do is show any sign of disappointment.

The other day, I posted my 12th week scan photos in the Gender Prediction forum, and every single guess was boy. And I hate myself for feeling the way I do.


----------



## MemmaJ

Just had to show off my beautiful girl : 28+3

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/141ABFC0-C97C-4ACC-8B1B-F964BE989E8C_zpseqkk0maw.jpg


https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/BC8C4D47-11A4-4E8B-9284-01B9C8F32046_zpsoyvh9wtk.jpg


https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/3F027591-D2FE-40A1-A4D2-70587853C4A4_zpsv4okg8ok.jpg


----------



## sil

She's beautiful memma! The first photo is sooo realistic with the skin color


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful! <3


----------



## hello_kitty

Memma - the scans are beautiful!


----------



## Dannypop

Memma! Yay how special! What incredible photos. I am so so so glad you have the extra confirmation. I actually asked my obgyn at my appointment on Tues to please look at the gender again. He showed me the "coffee bean" and said there is no ways she is anything other than a girl. Still! I need to see her with my own eyes when she is out.

I typed out a whole long post a few weeks back replying carefully to everyone and then I lost it! So I just wanted to check in and say I haven't forgotten about any of you. And welcome Peach!

I've just been through a 5 week cycle of everyone in my household (including the dog!) having the gastro bug. Man how unfair to be bent over the loo at 30+ weeks pregnant! It started with DS2 and then a week later DS1 and then a week later me, then the dog (I spent an hour at 4am cleaning up the kitchen on my hands and knees with a scouring brush. I did cry) and then poor DS2 got it again -screaming in pain every 20 minutes for about 5 days with spasms. Luckily DH was spared.

Anyway, so I am now 34 weeks and so excited to meet this little one.


----------



## MemmaJ

Yes welcome Peach...! Don't worry about how you're feeling - as you can see just from this thread alone, you're certainly not the only one 

Danny that sounds awful...!! I HATE being sick, and I don't deal very well with vomit (anyone's vomit, haha!) so that would have been my worst nightmare! Hope you are all better now. 
Can't believe you are 34 weeks...! 

Who's next to find out now then..:?


----------



## Koifish

I am so happy I read this. I very much feel the exact same way! I have identical boys and they are my everything I love them so very much. I just got a BFP and will make my appointment tomorrow but the MS is already around. It was unplanned we never decided on a 3rd and honestly I didn't want to do pregnancy again as my first experience was everything negative. 

Yet here I am, I really want to be excited but I really really really want it to be a girl. I feel so guilty that I'll be disappointed with another boy. This is the last and I know that's why I am desperate for a girl. I already committed to it being a boy because I feel like that's what it's going to be, I am so afraid and sad I may not have my little girl&#128557; It makes me feel awful. I know I'd love my baby if its to be a boy but ugh. DH would like a girl but is fine either way. No one knows yet and won't for a bit but I too feel as though I'll hide it and say I don't mind or it's boy to accept it. I am dreading the are you hoping for a girl comments. 

I always look at the girl stuff when shopping for my boys longing for a girl and I don't feel like I can talk to anyone about it. I don't want to give the impression I am unhappy with boys as it's very much so not true I was actually over the moon that my twins are boys rather than girls. 

Anyway sorry I needed to get that out somewhere it's eating at me and I haven't even scheduled my confirmation and first scan yet!


----------



## hello_kitty

I know how you feel koifish. We have 2 boys as well and really hoping for a girl. The tech guessed girl at our 12 week u/s so that really brought our hopes up, but nothing's for certain until the gender scan. I'm 14 weeks tomorrow, so its 6 weeks away, and feels like 6 years. Going by the symptoms, I kinda have a feeling its a girl because of the never ending ms, and the painful boobs every single morning, or even after I wake up from a nap. Seriously feels like engorgement. I've never had any of these with my boys. Dh was over the moon, and still is ever since we got a girl guess from the tech.


----------



## Dannypop

Ha ha Memma I also can't cope with vomit from anyone including myself. It is my biggest phobia (that and public loos -same theme I guess) I also can't believe I am 34 weeks! In fact 35 today :) It's gone so fast. I am just so excited to meet this little person. And to be able to drink heaps and heaps of wine again! But seriously, I am holding on to every last drop of pregnancy knowing that it's my last.

Welcome Koi! Being upset about possibly expecting another boy has NOTHING to do with not wanting your baby as much as if it was a girl, but the sadness of missing out on what you do not have. If it is a boy you don't have to feel guilty -you aren't rejecting him or wishing for a replacement, you just wish you could add a girl to the mix. 

And it is certainly other people's comments and expectations that are at the heart of GD. We want a certain gender for ourselves, true, but we also feel the pressure to get it "right" and like we are somehow lesser beings if we can't have a mixed gender family. And yet how terrible are we seen to be if we admit to wanting a girl after our boys? People expect you to wish for that exact thing and ask you to your face if you are, but no ways can we actually say so. And I don't want to admit to people. I am so proud of my boys and they are my WORLD.

We will be waiting for your updates so you have found a safe place to vent.


----------



## hello_kitty

When did it start to go fast for you dannypop? I just turned 14 weeks today and it is draggging. It feels even longer knowing I wont give birth until after summer, and summer is over 2 months away.


----------



## Koifish

Thank you Dannypop it's nice to have a place to get it out with others that feel the same or understand without the judgement!! 

Hello kitty That's interesting with my boys I had horrible MS, very sore boobs and tired. Funny how it's opposite and different with each pregnancy. I have MS but not as bad and it feels different from last time, boobs are not very sore but I have more abdomen pains and twinges and back pain. Problem is I don't know if it'd mean a gender difference versus a singleton difference. 

Anyway I hope your next scan goes well and the gender is what your hoping for!!


----------



## Tess08

Hi everyone, 

Firstly can I just say how relieved I am to have found this group. I am feeling very angry at myself for feelings the things I am so it really helps to know I'm not alone. We found out on Sunday that we are having a boy and I really didn't think I was bothered about the gender until I heard those words. I am in a slightly different situation than a lot of you though because I already have a little girl so that is making me even more angry at myself because I keep thinking why am I upset over not getting a girl when I already have 1?! I was so convinced I was having a girl because I felt exactly the same as I did with my daughter eg. Very sick, so tired etc but obviously I was wrong. I feel so selfish because I always pictured having 2 daughters in my future and all of a sudden I feel like that had been snatched away from me. My sister and i are best friends so I always wanted that for my daughter and now that I know that will never happen I am so upset. I can't talk to my husband about how I'm feeling because he is absolutely over the moon about having a boy and I don't want to put a damper on it for him. I know I will love him when he's here like all of you are saying but I feel so distraught that I will always know this is how I felt when I initially found out he was a boy. Sometimes I think I'm okay with it then all of a sudden I feel so anxious about it again and feel really sick. Horrible I know and I wish I could switch it off but I just can't. My husband keeps wanting to talk about names and keeps showing me pictures of clothes on the internet and I just can't bring myself to look at them. I honestly feel like the worst mum in the world right now x


----------



## 3boys

Memmaj I only managed to read to page 31. When I seen your nub and you were thinking boy because of protrusion I thought to myself if that's a boy there is no point in paying for a private scan at 13 weeks to see nub as it can't be trusted. I'm also disappointed that the gender experts got ramzi wrong for you as they guessed girl for me. I'm a mum of 7. 3 boys then I had a girl and then another 3 boys. My daughter is nearly 7 and desperate for a sister. I've suffered with gender disappointment in the past and know it will happen again even though I know that once they are born it doesn't matter. The only thing I think I have going for me is that I completely overhauled my diet and fitness since last baby and it seems that on looking on some sites I may have accidentally swayed girl. It wasn't my intention as this baby was a surprise. I have a scan to look for nub in 18 days which should put me over 13 weeks.


----------



## Jessicahide

Two of my friends have just found out they are having a boy, she wanted a girl, and a girl, she wanted a boy.... :(


----------



## MemmaJ

3boys - Nub (from side angle) is not inaccurate at 13 weeks, 'potty shots' can be though as mine proves! 
If you can get a good side-on Nub shot then at over 13 weeks, that should be pretty accurate 
Good luck!


----------



## 3boys

Yes that's what I'd always thought but when you were worrying about potty shot I thought crap if that's a boy there is no point in having a scan for nub lol


----------



## MemmaJ

Oh I see, sorry - I misunderstood! 
Hopefully you'll get some good shots then!


----------



## Dannypop

hello_kitty said:


> When did it start to go fast for you dannypop? I just turned 14 weeks today and it is draggging. It feels even longer knowing I wont give birth until after summer, and summer is over 2 months away.

It's been so quick the whole way through -I think it was all the plans and dates I have had to constantly look forward to; so like mini little milestones along the way: the 13 week scan to find out gender, at 17 weeks it was Christmas holidays (it's our summer so the kids get 7 weeks and we went on two lovely holidays for 8 days each with the boys). Then it was the New Year and DS1 starting Grade 1 so a whole new adventure. I've made sure to keep myself very very busy with dinners with friends, pamper days, work (I freelance) and in South Africa we get a scan every 2 weeks from 32 week and now at 36 weeks it's every week. So that sets you up for counting down the sleeps!

Also, my biggest thing I guess is that because it's my last I am not always thinking "Man I've got to go through this discomfit/lack of wine/pelvic pain etc again". It's my last so I am treasuring it that much more. Makes the world of difference.

Set little goals every few weeks and it will pass quickly for you too :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

Dannypop said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> When did it start to go fast for you dannypop? I just turned 14 weeks today and it is draggging. It feels even longer knowing I wont give birth until after summer, and summer is over 2 months away.
> 
> It's been so quick the whole way through -I think it was all the plans and dates I have had to constantly look forward to; so like mini little milestones along the way: the 13 week scan to find out gender, at 17 weeks it was Christmas holidays (it's our summer so the kids get 7 weeks and we went on two lovely holidays for 8 days each with the boys). Then it was the New Year and DS1 starting Grade 1 so a whole new adventure. I've made sure to keep myself very very busy with dinners with friends, pamper days, work (I freelance) and in South Africa we get a scan every 2 weeks from 32 week and now at 36 weeks it's every week. So that sets you up for counting down the sleeps!
> 
> Also, my biggest thing I guess is that because it's my last I am not always thinking "Man I've got to go through this discomfit/lack of wine/pelvic pain etc again". It's my last so I am treasuring it that much more. Makes the world of difference.
> 
> Set little goals every few weeks and it will pass quickly for you too :hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds you kept yourself busy! Its so cold over here still with all the rain and gloom, so we've been indoors most of the time just pacing around. Hard not to think about it too much. I am sure it will go by faster once I start seeing my doctor every 2 weeks starting next week. We are also planning a trip down South hopefully in 3 weeks. I will be 18 wks. I stressed to dh that I really wanna go before I become too uncomfortable and he said yes. Once we come back I will be 19 weeks, so only 1 more week til the gender scan. There's lots of activities once the weather gets nicer and I am totally looking forward to it.


----------



## MemmaJ

I have found it's started to go a bit quicker since about week 24. 
It's still not going quick enough for my liking though, haha! 
I'm 30+4 now and have another growth scan 2 weeks today. So anxious to find out if she's still the size of an elephant...!


----------



## hello_kitty

I get a scan next week to check the length of my cevix, since I went into pre term labor twice. I was referred to the maternal fetal specialist. She said that I will probably find out the gender next week too. So excited!

I am going to be super busy from here until when I give birth. I have to start getting progesterone shots starting 19 weeks, seeing my ob every 2 weeks, and then another scan at 22 weeks. I will be getting frequent scans due to the pre term history and blood sugar.


----------



## 3boys

so here is my nub pic
 



Attached Files:







baby kelly 2017.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MemmaJ

That looks pretty girly to me....!


----------



## Dannypop

Yay Kitty it sounds like it's going to fly by for you too. Also, being busy with your other kids helps speed things along. Can't wait to hear what they say at your scan! I was told gender as early as 13 weeks :)

I've got my baby shower tomorrow. I've kept the gender a secret from everyone but did a reveal in the invitation for my special 20 girlfriends coming to the shower. 4 of my friends have taken over so I don't know where the shower is going to be or what we are doing which is too precious and exciting! I think they may go a bit nuts with the whole celebrating a girl thing which will be the first real time I will be celebrating too. I've not wanted to get overexcited as I still feel guilt at being so lucky to be having a girl and I worry to this day how I would be doing if this was a boy. I hope I would be like MrsH and embrace and accept the miracle of a child no matter the sex. You are an inspiration MrsH!!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Another boy for us, but I got over the disappointment pretty quickly. Now we're excited.


----------



## 3boys

hello_kitty said:


> Another boy for us, but I got over the disappointment pretty quickly. Now we're excited.

Congratulations that's wonderful news x


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks! I came up with the clever idea of telling extended family that we are not finding out the gender if they ask. So far, no has found out yet because I dont see my family often. This will spare me all the crappy comments about another boy for the next 5 months or so.

The only thing I am bummed out about is we wont get to shop for this baby as far as clothing goes because this baby has a ton of hand me downs from his brothers. I had a summer and a fall baby so this baby is good to go.

All we need is a carseat, swing/glider and thats about it, and misc stuff like little socks and mittens. Sorting through the clothes again will be fun though.


----------



## Dannypop

Kitty you've made the spot-on decision not to tell anyone the gender and not to let on that you know. It's other people's expectations that ignite GD. Without that pressure I doubt we would feel half as much disappointment. 

So exciting that you now know the gender and you can bond and plan your future with your amazing sons!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations HK! :)


----------



## 3boys

deleted


----------



## hello_kitty

hmm...I cant zoom in on the pic 3boys because I am on my desktop. Was this an elective scan or the routine scan to check for downs? 13+6 is still quite early and I heard at this stage boys and girls can look the same. I was given a girl guess at my 12 wk scan but my girl is now a boy.


----------



## kat132

i have 3 days till my scan and i will find out if i am having my 3rd boy or my 1st girl! I have been trying to convince myself its a boy and telling everyone that i dont mind if it is and to a certain point i dont BUT i dont know how i am going to react if it is another boy. I would love a girl so much and everyone around me thinks this baby is a girl which is making it a little worse tbh. If they were all saying boy i wouldnt be feeling so...... pressured almost :nope:

I have posted a pic on gender prediction and 90%on there say girl and my husband who knew my other 2 were boys is also saying girl. I will feel like i am letting everyone down if its a boy :( 

Anyway, i will update with the result on thursday, it is just nice to know other people understand how i feel.


----------



## 3boys

kat132 said:


> i have 3 days till my scan and i will find out if i am having my 3rd boy or my 1st girl! I have been trying to convince myself its a boy and telling everyone that i dont mind if it is and to a certain point i dont BUT i dont know how i am going to react if it is another boy. I would love a girl so much and everyone around me thinks this baby is a girl which is making it a little worse tbh. If they were all saying boy i wouldnt be feeling so...... pressured almost :nope:
> 
> I have posted a pic on gender prediction and 90%on there say girl and my husband who knew my other 2 were boys is also saying girl. I will feel like i am letting everyone down if its a boy :(
> 
> Anyway, i will update with the result on thursday, it is just nice to know other people understand how i feel.

Oh I hope you get your girl i know what that desire is like but dont worry if its a boy, boys are just precious and after the news settles in you will just as excited, my 3 older boys are so close its lovely x


----------



## 3boys

kat132 said:


> i have 3 days till my scan and i will find out if i am having my 3rd boy or my 1st girl! I have been trying to convince myself its a boy and telling everyone that i dont mind if it is and to a certain point i dont BUT i dont know how i am going to react if it is another boy. I would love a girl so much and everyone around me thinks this baby is a girl which is making it a little worse tbh. If they were all saying boy i wouldnt be feeling so...... pressured almost :nope:
> 
> I have posted a pic on gender prediction and 90%on there say girl and my husband who knew my other 2 were boys is also saying girl. I will feel like i am letting everyone down if its a boy :(
> 
> Anyway, i will update with the result on thursday, it is just nice to know other people understand how i feel.

Just had a look at your scan do you have any other pics? what gestation was this at? Its a very girly nub.


----------



## kat132

3boys said:


> kat132 said:
> 
> 
> i have 3 days till my scan and i will find out if i am having my 3rd boy or my 1st girl! I have been trying to convince myself its a boy and telling everyone that i dont mind if it is and to a certain point i dont BUT i dont know how i am going to react if it is another boy. I would love a girl so much and everyone around me thinks this baby is a girl which is making it a little worse tbh. If they were all saying boy i wouldnt be feeling so...... pressured almost :nope:
> 
> I have posted a pic on gender prediction and 90%on there say girl and my husband who knew my other 2 were boys is also saying girl. I will feel like i am letting everyone down if its a boy :(
> 
> Anyway, i will update with the result on thursday, it is just nice to know other people understand how i feel.
> 
> Just had a look at your scan do you have any other pics? what gestation was this at? Its a very girly nub.Click to expand...

no they only gave me the 1 picture and i cant even compare to my boys as they are the worst scan pictures ever! i was 12 weeks 6 days on the scan. I will love baby boy or girl i just think i will be a bit upset as this is 100% my last so i will never have a girl :(


----------



## 3boys

ok for 12+6 the nub theory is quite accurate, it would be better if you had another pic to ensure that thats the right angle of nub but that definitely looks like a girl nub, i will be surprised if you are told boy.


----------



## kat132

3boys said:


> ok for 12+6 the nub theory is quite accurate, it would be better if you had another pic to ensure that thats the right angle of nub but that definitely looks like a girl nub, i will be surprised if you are told boy.

others have said the same :wacko: 3 days to go and it will drag! 

I am not finding out in the room. My husband will know then on the way home we will stop at a shop, he is going to buy an outfit in either blue or pink and then bring it to me in the car. If i need to cry at least i will be in my car, lol. I hope that even if it is blue the size of the outfit will make me smile. I am so nervous.


----------



## 3boys

oh that is so sweet! How many weeks will you be? I had the intention of getting sonographer to put it in an envelope for me to open at home for the same reasons however when i booked a second scan to look at the nub she went straight to potty area and said straight away it was a girl and kept looking and assuring me its definitely a girl but i was just under 14 weeks i hope she was right cos i cant even begin to imagine how i'll react after spending weeks thinking girl for it to be a boy. But im sure i'll manage. Make sure you get them to give your hubby a potty shot cos if they say girl you wont believe them you will want to check x


----------



## kat132

3boys said:


> oh that is so sweet! How many weeks will you be? I had the intention of getting sonographer to put it in an envelope for me to open at home for the same reasons however when i booked a second scan to look at the nub she went straight to potty area and said straight away it was a girl and kept looking and assuring me its definitely a girl but i was just under 14 weeks i hope she was right cos i cant even begin to imagine how i'll react after spending weeks thinking girl for it to be a boy. But im sure i'll manage. Make sure you get them to give your hubby a potty shot cos if they say girl you wont believe them you will want to check x

i will be 20+5..... it has been a long wait. I will make sure i get a potty shot, i did with my last and there was no denying he was a boy, lol. I am sure your little one is a girl. its very rare they get it wrong. 

I keep playing to scene in my head, opening the bag and seeing blue. Trying to imagine how i feel but i cant. Oh well, not long now.


----------



## 3boys

I know the desire for pink when you have all boys i had 3 boys before i had my first girl so i wouldnt say this lightly but you have a very girly nub i think you will get your girl i just wish you had more than 1 pic as i would feel more confident saying that to you x


----------



## kat132

3boys said:


> I know the desire for pink when you have all boys i had 3 boys before i had my first girl so i wouldnt say this lightly but you have a very girly nub i think you will get your girl i just wish you had more than 1 pic as i would feel more confident saying that to you x

Thank you :hugs: i will update on thursday, until then i will be going mad in my head! no one around me understands how i feel so i kinda have to deal with it alone. x


----------



## 3boys

oh i totally understand the insanity and cant wait for your update!


----------



## Tess08

I think u r defo doing the right thing trying to convince yourself it's a boy. Hopefully that will soften the blow if it is! I posted my 12+2 pictures on here and out of about 10 guesses I only had 1 boy guess. Everyone else said girl. I then had it in my head I was defo having a girl and when the sonographer said boy I honestly felt like I had been punched in the stomach. I didn't even realise how much I wanted another girl until I was told it was a boy! I think if I had got it in my head it was a boy I would have been able to deal with it better. I found out I was having a boy 5 weeks ago and although I'm not feeling as bad about it as I did initially, I still get moments where I just can't picture a boy in my life. It's mainly when people tell me I must be delighted to be getting 1 of each because that's the perfect combination. At those moments I feel horrible because I feel so guilty for not being delighted like everyone says I should be. I wish we had kept the gender a secret from everyone but my husband was so delighted to be getting a son I didn't want to take that excitement away from him. Anyway, I hope you get the outcome you are hoping for but if you don't, the ladies on here will help you realise you aren't alone and it will all turn out okay. They have definitely helped me see that x


----------



## 3boys

Tess08 said:


> I think u r defo doing the right thing trying to convince yourself it's a boy. Hopefully that will soften the blow if it is! I posted my 12+2 pictures on here and out of about 10 guesses I only had 1 boy guess. Everyone else said girl. I then had it in my head I was defo having a girl and when the sonographer said boy I honestly felt like I had been punched in the stomach. I didn't even realise how much I wanted another girl until I was told it was a boy! I think if I had got it in my head it was a boy I would have been able to deal with it better. I found out I was having a boy 5 weeks ago and although I'm not feeling as bad about it as I did initially, I still get moments where I just can't picture a boy in my life. It's mainly when people tell me I must be delighted to be getting 1 of each because that's the perfect combination. At those moments I feel horrible because I feel so guilty for not being delighted like everyone says I should be. I wish we had kept the gender a secret from everyone but my husband was so delighted to be getting a son I didn't want to take that excitement away from him. Anyway, I hope you get the outcome you are hoping for but if you don't, the ladies on here will help you realise you aren't alone and it will all turn out okay. They have definitely helped me see that x

Oh thats hard, at 12+2 you should of been told early girl as a nub is still likely to rise at that gestation.


----------



## 3boys

just looked at your scan tess and i actually guessed boy for u but at that gestation 11+5 guessing on that is as accurate as tossing a coin. Im sorry you got your hopes up its not easy x


----------



## Tess08

3boys said:


> just looked at your scan tess and i actually guessed boy for u but at that gestation 11+5 guessing on that is as accurate as tossing a coin. Im sorry you got your hopes up its not easy x

I had actually posted another one at 12+2 as I had another scan due to bleeding but I posted it on different site. That was the one I got my hopes up on because I knew the other one was still a bit on the early side and thought the 12+2 one would have been more accurate. But hey, these things happen and we just need to play with the cards we have been dealt! X


----------



## 3boys

yeah thats true but 12+2 is still not all that accurate on the sites Im on before 12 they wont guess and between 12 and 12+4 they will say early girl with time for development. The closer to 14 wks the better as in week 13 if you get enough good shots its practically a sure thing x x


----------



## Dannypop

Oooooo Kat I will be checking in on you to find out how you are doing. The wait is the worst part because we fill all of that time obsessively with imagining how we will react, what we will feel and how things will unfold.

I tried to picture the tone of voice of the sonographer when she broke the news, which room we would be in, what exact words would be exchanged ... in the end the whole experience was so completely different to anything I could have conjured.

I think you have come up with the perfect plan getting your DH to buy an outfit. It's a private and special way and I love how you will hopefully feel excited at just seeing the tinyness of the clothing. And definitely those potty shots will be highly, highly needed especially if it's a girl. You won't believe your ears and will need your eyes to help the reality of it all!

How you feeling in the lead up to Thurs?


----------



## kat132

Dannypop said:


> Oooooo Kat I will be checking in on you to find out how you are doing. The wait is the worst part because we fill all of that time obsessively with imagining how we will react, what we will feel and how things will unfold.
> 
> I tried to picture the tone of voice of the sonographer when she broke the news, which room we would be in, what exact words would be exchanged ... in the end the whole experience was so completely different to anything I could have conjured.
> 
> I think you have come up with the perfect plan getting your DH to buy an outfit. It's a private and special way and I love how you will hopefully feel excited at just seeing the tinyness of the clothing. And definitely those potty shots will be highly, highly needed especially if it's a girl. You won't believe your ears and will need your eyes to help the reality of it all!
> 
> How you feeling in the lead up to Thurs?

That is all i am doing is trying to imagine the exact moment i open that bag and i am trying my very very best to see blue but i keep seeing pink :nope: wishful thinking i know. My husband keeps saying to me that we dont even need a gender scan as he knows it will be a boy, lol even though deep down he thinks its a girl. 
i am feeling a little sad at the min i think for obsessing over it so much. I look at my boys and i think why am i even bothered you know They are so so gorgeous and the more i think about it the more i feel its the way everyone else will react to another boy. My 2nd son hardly got anything when he was born, it was like ah well another boy they have already done that!

I will need to grieve for the daughter i will never have if its another boy but i am sure that the upset will be short lived (i hope). i have no idea how i am going to feel :cry:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Trust me; it will be short lived. I am on boy number four. My last. At one point I thought I wanted pink so bad but actually I don't. I'm a boy mom through and through. Good luck on your results


----------



## kat132

its another boy and i cant even explain how i am feeling right now, angry, sad, ashamed of myself for the way i feel and sometimes completely numb. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i am so bloody upset and my husband cant understand it. He understands that i wanted a girl and knows i am disappointed but he said we had a 50/50 chance and the baby is healthy and there is nothing i can do so i should be happy. 

I honestly thought i had convinced myself enough to be happy but i have not. I will never see what my daughter would look like, never do her hair! how the hell am i supposed to get over this feeling? I am no longer excited about this pregnancy and i feel terrible for not being and that is making me more upset :(


----------



## 3boys

kat132 said:


> its another boy and i cant even explain how i am feeling right now, angry, sad, ashamed of myself for the way i feel and sometimes completely numb. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i am so bloody upset and my husband cant understand it. He understands that i wanted a girl and knows i am disappointed but he said we had a 50/50 chance and the baby is healthy and there is nothing i can do so i should be happy.
> 
> I honestly thought i had convinced myself enough to be happy but i have not. I will never see what my daughter would look like, never do her hair! how the hell am i supposed to get over this feeling? I am no longer excited about this pregnancy and i feel terrible for not being and that is making me more upset :(

Oh hun I'm so sorry I know exactly how you feel. I was told girl at two early scans age today for first part of scan she was like definite girl and then near the end she seen something in 3d so after 2 weeks of thinking I'm having a girl it's probably a boy and I can't stop crying.


----------



## kat132

3boys said:


> kat132 said:
> 
> 
> its another boy and i cant even explain how i am feeling right now, angry, sad, ashamed of myself for the way i feel and sometimes completely numb. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i am so bloody upset and my husband cant understand it. He understands that i wanted a girl and knows i am disappointed but he said we had a 50/50 chance and the baby is healthy and there is nothing i can do so i should be happy.
> 
> I honestly thought i had convinced myself enough to be happy but i have not. I will never see what my daughter would look like, never do her hair! how the hell am i supposed to get over this feeling? I am no longer excited about this pregnancy and i feel terrible for not being and that is making me more upset :(
> 
> Oh hun I'm so sorry I know exactly how you feel. I was told girl at two early scans age today for first part of scan she was like definite girl and then near the end she seen something in 3d so after 2 weeks of thinking I'm having a girl it's probably a boy and I can't stop crying.Click to expand...

OMG that is even worse than finding out straight away. How come they think its a boy now? 
I cant even cry as i am upsetting my husband. He keeps saying that its no different girl or boy but he doesnt understand he has 3 sons now and i have no daughter and never will :cry:


----------



## 3boys

My husband is upset too. At beginning of scan she was like its definitely a girl and showing me the 3 lines and labia etc. Then she went into 3d and in every view there is this thing sticking out. I know I'll love my boy but he's boy no 7 and my daughter thought she was finally getting a sister. We'd went shopping and bought pink and everything.


----------



## Tess08

Oh ladies I feel awful for you :( kat I know how you feel. We found out we were having a boy 5 weeks ago and only in the past week/week and a half have I started feeling slightly okay about it. I already have a daughter and was so desperate to give her a sister that I was honestly devastated when I found out it was a boy. My husband also didn't understand at all and got really angry with me when I started crying saying that the baby is healthy and that is all that should matter and esiecually since I already had a girl I had no right to be upset about him getting the son he always wanted. I knew he was right and I tried to tell myself this over n over again but couldn't help how I was feeling. I even started wearing baggy clothes to hide my bump which I had previously been showing off because I didn't feel excited any more just line you have said and everytime someone mentioned 'he' or 'him' when talking about my baby I honestly felt sick and I felt so awful for feeling that way! I started to feel my baby moving about a week or so ago and this was the turning point for me. I'm still not completely over the fact my daughter will never have a sister but I am slowly starting to feel better about her having a brother. Everytime he kicks I just think of my poor helpless little baby who wants nothing other than his mummy to love him and it's got me starting to get excited again. I really hope you can get to a point where you are excited again and I know the ladies on here will help you because they definitely helped me. Big hugs love.

3boys I can't imagine being told it's a girl and then getting so excited about it only to then be told it's a boy. But did she actually say she thinks it's a boy now or just that she might have saw something? Because I wouldn't get too upset until you know for sure! How far on are you? I have read that girlie parts can be swollen early on which can result in them being mistaken for boy parts x


----------



## Tess08

3boys said:


> My husband is upset too. At beginning of scan she was like its definitely a girl and showing me the 3 lines and labia etc. Then she went into 3d and in every view there is this thing sticking out. I know I'll love my boy but he's boy no 7 and my daughter thought she was finally getting a sister. We'd went shopping and bought pink and everything.

I've also read that 2D is more accurate than 3D so I wouldn't get too upset yet if she has identified it as a girl in 2D! X


----------



## 3boys

In 2d the pics looks girl in 3d you can see an obvious protrusion which she's hoping is the clitoris bit can't be sure it's not boy parts she said she can't find testicles. Hubby is just as upset as I am in fact when I first broke the news I think he was more upset than me. We are going to try and not have another scan and just prepare for a boy while hoping for a girl as I know once that baby is in my arms I won't care. I've packed away the girl clothes for now.


----------



## Tess08

3boys said:


> In 2d the pics looks girl in 3d you can see an obvious protrusion which she's hoping is the clitoris bit can't be sure it's not boy parts she said she can't find testicles. Hubby is just as upset as I am in fact when I first broke the news I think he was more upset than me. We are going to try and not have another scan and just prepare for a boy while hoping for a girl as I know once that baby is in my arms I won't care. I've packed away the girl clothes for now.

I would be inclined to think it is a girl then. If everything except 1 thing is suggesting girl then that's what i would go with. How far on are you? X


----------



## sil

3boys, I had an obvious protrusion in my 3D scan at 13 weeks, but I am having a girl. Let me find photos for you. There is an obvious protrusion between her legs that I swore was a penis/scrotum, but I was told at 16 weeks it's a girl, and this was confirmed at 18 weeks and 22 weeks
 



Attached Files:







7C2DFDB8-C6D7-48E0-BA69-32F9A17BBBCF.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 13









IMG_5383.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sil

kat132 said:


> its another boy and i cant even explain how i am feeling right now, angry, sad, ashamed of myself for the way i feel and sometimes completely numb. :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: i am so bloody upset and my husband cant understand it. He understands that i wanted a girl and knows i am disappointed but he said we had a 50/50 chance and the baby is healthy and there is nothing i can do so i should be happy.
> 
> I honestly thought i had convinced myself enough to be happy but i have not. I will never see what my daughter would look like, never do her hair! how the hell am i supposed to get over this feeling? I am no longer excited about this pregnancy and i feel terrible for not being and that is making me more upset :(


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry things did not go the way you were hoping, Kat. I felt the same exact way you are describing now when I had my DS2. At the time we were almost positive he would be our last baby, and I was devastated at the loss at the idea of the girl. Please don't hesitate to come and talk to us. We are all here for you and have all either felt it before or have felt the fear of it before. Never be afraid to come for a cry or a moan :flower: You don't need to feel bad at all. It is completely normal to struggle with these feelings.


----------



## kat132

i just want to go to bed and sleep to be honest. maybe i will feel better in the morning i dont know. What makes it worse is i know 1 person who cant have anymore kids and another who lost her 2nd boy at 9 months and i feel so ungrateful and selfish. I cant change what he is so i am going to do my best to be happy and embrace being a mum of all boys. This is 100% my last. i am 31 and done after he is born. I couldnt deal with a 4th being a boy again or going through everything else that goes with it so i will look forward to being loved and cherished by the 4 boys i will have in my life. 

I am gonna go and cry myself to sleep, maybe letting out some tears will help :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Big hugs Kat :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3boys

The first pic is what she was initially saying was 100% girl she showed me labia etc. second is the protrusion shes talking about. im either 14+5 or 15 weeks
 



Attached Files:







baby kelly oct 2017.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 11









2017-05-11 (37)_LI.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Tess08

kat132 said:


> i just want to go to bed and sleep to be honest. maybe i will feel better in the morning i dont know. What makes it worse is i know 1 person who cant have anymore kids and another who lost her 2nd boy at 9 months and i feel so ungrateful and selfish. I cant change what he is so i am going to do my best to be happy and embrace being a mum of all boys. This is 100% my last. i am 31 and done after he is born. I couldnt deal with a 4th being a boy again or going through everything else that goes with it so i will look forward to being loved and cherished by the 4 boys i will have in my life.
> 
> I am gonna go and cry myself to sleep, maybe letting out some tears will help :cry:

I honestly know exactly how you feel and I know you feel guilty for feeling like this because I did too. My friend lost a baby who had edward syndrome at 15 weeks last August and then in Dec she also lost her 4 year son who had a heart defect. I tried to focus on her and how lucky I was that my baby was healthy when I had the horrible thoughts I was having but unfortunately when it's in your head there's nothing you can do about it. The ladies on here told me to allow myself to grieve the daughter I thought I was having and I really think that helped. Being able to let it out and actually admit to myself that yes I was having these thoughts but it was okay because I just needed to accept my life was going to be different to what I had always pictured. I'm not going to lie, I felt like things only got worse for me over the couple of weeks following finding out I was having a boy so a good nights sleep tonight might not be quite enough for you to deal with it but then again it might be! Everyone is different. As I said earlier tho I'm defo feeling better about it now and I hope you will be soon too. Check in with us soon and let us know how you are getting on. It's easier said than done but try not to be ashamed of yourself. There are so many of us who have felt the exact same way x


----------



## 3boys

kat132 said:


> i just want to go to bed and sleep to be honest. maybe i will feel better in the morning i dont know. What makes it worse is i know 1 person who cant have anymore kids and another who lost her 2nd boy at 9 months and i feel so ungrateful and selfish. I cant change what he is so i am going to do my best to be happy and embrace being a mum of all boys. This is 100% my last. i am 31 and done after he is born. I couldnt deal with a 4th being a boy again or going through everything else that goes with it so i will look forward to being loved and cherished by the 4 boys i will have in my life.
> 
> I am gonna go and cry myself to sleep, maybe letting out some tears will help :cry:

I have felt that way numerous times its ok to feel like that, doesnt mean you wont treasure your son x


----------



## kat132

no a good nights sleep didnt help at all i feel worse today. I have not been hungry since i found out, i dont want to be around my boys, i dont want to eat i just cant stop crying. 

i dont know what to do. in feel so lost i really didnt think i would feel like this and i cant talk to husband about it!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kat132

my mum found me on the street sobbing and took me to hers for a cuppa. i have had a good talk and a good cry. Feel slightly better. 

My friend who lost her son 4 years ago is very supportive. I feel bad for how i feel as she cant even fall pregnant again now so only has 1 child. She is very jealous that i am pregnant but still understands how i feel. 
She has lost 5 people over 4 years including her son and step father and said something very wise to me. 

Life is too short to pine for the things we dont have. we must enjoy what we do have and make the most of it, especially love and friendship. This made me think a lot! 

I am still getting that feeling of 'another boy, boy clothes, toys, same old same old' and i am still getting a little angry and upset but it is only 24 hours since finding out so i have to give myself some time. I cant thank you all enough for letting me vent 
Talking about it really is the best thing and even my husband has come round today and is not so upset with me.


----------



## Tess08

kat132 said:


> my mum found me on the street sobbing and took me to hers for a cuppa. i have had a good talk and a good cry. Feel slightly better.
> 
> My friend who lost her son 4 years ago is very supportive. I feel bad for how i feel as she cant even fall pregnant again now so only has 1 child. She is very jealous that i am pregnant but still understands how i feel.
> She has lost 5 people over 4 years including her son and step father and said something very wise to me.
> 
> Life is too short to pine for the things we dont have. we must enjoy what we do have and make the most of it, especially love and friendship. This made me think a lot!
> 
> I am still getting that feeling of 'another boy, boy clothes, toys, same old same old' and i am still getting a little angry and upset but it is only 24 hours since finding out so i have to give myself some time. I cant thank you all enough for letting me vent
> Talking about it really is the best thing and even my husband has come round today and is not so upset with me.

Oh Kat big hugs to you :hugs:

I was the same after my first nights sleep. I actually felt worse when I woke up the next morning. So you are definitely not alone there. 

That really is a wise thing for your friend to say. I completely get where she is coming from with that one and that must be something hard for her to say given what she has been through. It is still okay for you to feel upset over something you always thought you would have in your life though. 

I am glad to hear you have people in your life to speak to about it. That is something I didn't have which is why I think it has taken me nearly 5 weeks to come around to the idea of having a baby boy. I tried to speak to my sister about it and she got angry with me. I think she felt personally insulted by the things I was saying because she already has a son. I tried to explain to her that I wasn't saying I didn't like baby boys but just that its not ever something I pictured in my life and I was so desperate for my daughter to have a sister to share the bond that me and my sister have because she really is my best friend but unfortunately she couldn't see it that way and just got angry with me for being 'ungrateful to have something many people would kill for, a beautiful healthy child'. That just made me feel worse for a while so I didn't talk to anyone else about it. I really think it will help you come to terms with it quicker than I did that you have your mum and your friend to speak to who really understand where you are coming from because I think you are right, getting it out in the open is the best thing to do. And feel free to vent on here as much as you need to as well x


----------



## 3boys

Kat132 how are you doing?


----------



## kat132

3boys said:


> Kat132 how are you doing?

I am feeling better today. i still feel a bit meh sometimes. I went out and got a few bits for him today which helped so i am looking forward to a really big shop :winkwink: He is healthy and very active so i need to concentrate on that rather than the fact that he has a penis. I know he will be an individual. I am finding it hard to get excited about everything blue and boy related though i have to say :nope:


----------



## 3boys

kat132 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> Kat132 how are you doing?
> 
> I am feeling better today. i still feel a bit meh sometimes. I went out and got a few bits for him today which helped so i am looking forward to a really big shop :winkwink: He is healthy and very active so i need to concentrate on that rather than the fact that he has a penis. I know he will be an individual. I am finding it hard to get excited about everything blue and boy related though i have to say :nope:Click to expand...

I know that feeling all too well, for me it always got worse for a few weeks after finding out and then i gradually started to accept it was a boy and forget the desire for a girl and excitement to meet him would start. I remember being in labour with my last baby boy and it wasnt looking good for him just before he was born and i couldnt help being angry with myself for desiring a girl so much. But yet here i am again lol


----------



## kat132

i was upset about my 2nd being a boy and i actually didnt want to mother him for a week after he was born. i asked my husband to take him back to the hospital :nope: always looking at him thinking what a girl would have been like. I absolutely adore him now (even though he is a little monkey) and i wouldn't swap him for any girl. 

When i said to husband i wanted another he has been so worried because he remembers how i felt with Ollie and when the tec said boy he looked at me and watched my face change. once we were out he tried to make me feel happy about it but no luck. He said 'you knew that you had a very high chance of it being a boy so why are you so shocked?'. i had no answer! now he is worried i will reject this one when he is born especially as i have suffered with anxiety and depression since my 2nd was born which is really hard to deal with. Not to do with him being a boy i had a big life change around the same time he was born :( 

I just hope i will be ok when he is here.


----------



## 3boys

Oh hun that's awful I'm so sorry you had to go through that I can only imagine what a worry that is for you with this pregnancy. I can't advise but I'm here if you need to talk x


----------



## peach81

So I posted here several weeks ago about my intense desire to be having a girl. I spoke of how I've always wanted a daughter, and how much I was afraid of how I was going to react at my anatomy scan if the news was not what I was hoping for.

Well, that scan was yesterday and I must admit that my reaction surprised even myself. I went in fully prepared to hear a confirmation of a girl. Everyone in the family had been fully convinced that I was carrying a girl based on my weight gain, which even I had to admit was a silly reason, but it gave me hope. As soon as I saw my little one on the screen, I was all smiles. And when the tech asked if we wanted to know the sex, I answered "Yes, definitely!"

And she said "Well, it's a boy."

And I...

...didn't care.

I just didn't care.

And THAT really surprised me. Why wasn't I bothered? I thought I would be dejected. But I had already fallen in love with him long before we had gotten to this point; why would his sex make any difference to me now? All I cared about was seeing my little one on the screen again, bigger and stronger, and in just a few short months, he's going to be outside with us in the world. No disappointment. None whatsoever. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :D


----------



## MemmaJ

That's lovely, congratulations!


----------



## sil

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## sil

How is everyone?

Dannypop, have you had your LO yet?

Memma, you must be getting close! I'm 34+3 now and I know you were a week or two ahead of me. Are you getting excited?

3boys, when do you have your next scan?

Do we have any other scans coming up from anyone waiting anytime soon?


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, I've been away for awhile. We just got back from a 10 day road trip on Wednesday! It was fun, but so glad to be back and relax. I've read through the posts but was too busy to add my comment. 

Peach81 - I am so happy for you and congrats. So glad that you didnt end up with GD.

Kat - when I read your comments, I felt like I was writing them myself. I am on boy #3, and when I found out at my 16 wk u/s I was pretty devastated. What made it much worse was that i had my heart set on it being a little girl all along, because at our 12 wk scan, the tech guessed girl. Hubby was super excited when I told him that tech guessed girl, after 2 boys, we just wanted to hear pink and as silly as it was, we believed it was pink all along. Hubby talked about "her" a lot and he even agreed to let me buy some girl outfits (with our last baby, he didnt want me to buy anything that early). I felt relieved that I would never have to shop the boy's aisle again and I spent a lot of time looking at girl stuff and coming up with a list.

Fast forward to May 4th, I was 17 wks and needed to get my cervix checked due to history of preterm labor. We came in all eager to see our little girl, grinning from ear to ear. The scan was only to check cervix so I patiently waited for the good part...and she asked me "what did they guess at 12 wks?" Me: "she guessed girl" Tech: "well, it looks like a boy." I glanced over at my dh really quick and he was no longer smiling, he started to get agitated with our boys because they wouldnt be quiet. I felt my heart sink. I told dh to go wait in the car while I finish up. 

I didnt think I would cry, but I did as soon as I walked out of the doctor's office. I dont cry easily but I did and I felt ashamed because I felt like a bad mom, and good moms shouldnt care about their baby's gender, but I couldnt help myself. When I got in the car, dh saw me crying and tried to comfort me and said we will try again next time and we will look into swaying etc. He admitted that he was upset right then but quickly got over it. I didnt feel like myself that entire day and slowly got better the next day.

Its been 3 weeks and I feel so much better. I have my anatomy scan this wednesday and a part of me is hoping that the last scan was a mistake and its actually a girl. We've came to accept that he's a boy, but i know my dh would be happier if it turns out a girl. Whenever I see baby girls with the cute headbands, the heartache gets worse again...I actually started getting rid of newborn boy clothes, but the other day when dh asked if this was to be thrown away, I said I need to sort through them again.

This is currently my in laws 5th grandson, no granddaughters yet, and I feel so horrible, I really was hoping to give them their first granddaughter since they live overseas and we will be visiting next year.


----------



## kat132

hello_kitty said:


> Hi ladies, I've been away for awhile. We just got back from a 10 day road trip on Wednesday! It was fun, but so glad to be back and relax. I've read through the posts but was too busy to add my comment.
> 
> Peach81 - I am so happy for you and congrats. So glad that you didnt end up with GD.
> 
> Kat - when I read your comments, I felt like I was writing them myself. I am on boy #3, and when I found out at my 16 wk u/s I was pretty devastated. What made it much worse was that i had my heart set on it being a little girl all along, because at our 12 wk scan, the tech guessed girl. Hubby was super excited when I told him that tech guessed girl, after 2 boys, we just wanted to hear pink and as silly as it was, we believed it was pink all along. Hubby talked about "her" a lot and he even agreed to let me buy some girl outfits (with our last baby, he didnt want me to buy anything that early). I felt relieved that I would never have to shop the boy's aisle again and I spent a lot of time looking at girl stuff and coming up with a list.
> 
> Fast forward to May 4th, I was 17 wks and needed to get my cervix checked due to history of preterm labor. We came in all eager to see our little girl, grinning from ear to ear. The scan was only to check cervix so I patiently waited for the good part...and she asked me "what did they guess at 12 wks?" Me: "she guessed girl" Tech: "well, it looks like a boy." I glanced over at my dh really quick and he was no longer smiling, he started to get agitated with our boys because they wouldnt be quiet. I felt my heart sink. I told dh to go wait in the car while I finish up.
> 
> I didnt think I would cry, but I did as soon as I walked out of the doctor's office. I dont cry easily but I did and I felt ashamed because I felt like a bad mom, and good moms shouldnt care about their baby's gender, but I couldnt help myself. When I got in the car, dh saw me crying and tried to comfort me and said we will try again next time and we will look into swaying etc. He admitted that he was upset right then but quickly got over it. I didnt feel like myself that entire day and slowly got better the next day.
> 
> Its been 3 weeks and I feel so much better. I have my anatomy scan this wednesday and a part of me is hoping that the last scan was a mistake and its actually a girl. We've came to accept that he's a boy, but i know my dh would be happier if it turns out a girl. Whenever I see baby girls with the cute headbands, the heartache gets worse again...I actually started getting rid of newborn boy clothes, but the other day when dh asked if this was to be thrown away, I said I need to sort through them again.
> 
> This is currently my in laws 5th grandson, no granddaughters yet, and I feel so horrible, I really was hoping to give them their first granddaughter since they live overseas and we will be visiting next year.

my inlawas live overseas as well and i really wanted to be taking a little girl out to them next year. my heart still aches when i see little girls with their long hair and cute clothes but i am feeling better than before. I still get very annoyed with my 2 boys when i am having an off day, like today and i think how the hell am i going to deal with another boy, another! :nope: 

I hope for you that they got the 2nd scan wrong and you get your pink bundle. I have also been hoping that they got it wrong as the cord was between babies legs but deep down i know its a boy and i WONT be trying again. I could go through it again. i know people who are on their 6th boy trying for a girl, my friend has 4 boys. my auntie had 3 boys trying for a girl my other auntie had 3 girls then finally had her boy. No way, i will wait for the day i hopefully get daughter in laws and maybe granddaughters if i am lucky. 
I do my best to concentrate on all boy things and ignore the girl section.


----------



## hello_kitty

Kat - I feel the same way a lot of times too when my boys misbehaving, I dont know how I will deal with 3. My second son imo is easier to deal with than my first.

I always wanted 4 kids anyway regardless of gender. Dh and I discussed that if it were a girl, we'd try again in a few years for our last. Just really hope last will be a girl, 4 is our absolute max.


----------



## kat132

3 was always my limit so knowing this was my last chance was heartbreaking. I will love this little man, just like my other but i will always wonder what my little girl would have looked like, what she would have liked :cry:

This wee man is healthy and active, i need to concentrate on that and pray that this feeling of something missing will one day go away. x


----------



## 3boys

hello_kitty said:



> Kat - I feel the same way a lot of times too when my boys misbehaving, I dont know how I will deal with 3. My second son imo is easier to deal with than my first.
> 
> I always wanted 4 kids anyway regardless of gender. Dh and I discussed that if it were a girl, we'd try again in a few years for our last. Just really hope last will be a girl, 4 is our absolute max.

My 4th was a girl and then I had another 3 boys lol and supposedly this is another girl. So maybe 4 is the magic number for some. X


----------



## Tess08

Wow 3boys are you on baby number 8?! How do u do it?! I'm terrified about having 2 haha! Super mum! 

Kat and Kitty those are all feelings that I've had about having a boy but thankfully they are starting to fade now. At first I couldn't even try and look at clothes or anything as I was so upset and in shock about it all. I don't feel like that anymore and have bought things here and there but I have to be honest, I'm still not as delighted about having a boy as I was about having a girl first time around. I feel excited when I go shopping and feel baby move and then out of no where someone's refers to him as 'he' or 'him' and all of a sudden I feel disappointed again. I'm so angry at myself when this happens so you ladies are definitely not alone. I was always only ever going to have 2 kids but that was when I pictured myself with 2 of the same. I hate the whole 'one of each' thing and how 'perfect' it is because for me, it doesn't feel perfect. I also get really angry when people just assume we will never have any more because we are having one of each. DH is pretty set on this being our last but I really want another now so I'm not a 'one of each' mum! I'll work on him over the next couple of years haha. I know one of each is ideal for some families but it's never what I pictured for me x


----------



## 3boys

Tess I completely get that and I absolutely love the relationship my boys have and it's one of the main reasons I'm so hopeful this is a girl as I want my daughter to have the sister I never had.


----------



## Tess08

3boys said:


> Tess I completely get that and I absolutely love the relationship my boys have and it's one of the main reasons I'm so hopeful this is a girl as I want my daughter to have the sister I never had.

Yeh definitely. I have a sister and she is my best friend so I would love for my daughter to have that. She already has 7 cousins but they are all boys so I know this boy will have plenty of male companionship as he grows up lol! So I would still love to give my daughter a girl to play with. I've also decided that with the next one I won't be finding out what it is until it's born. I imagine it would be a lot easier to get over the gender disappointment when the baby is in your arms! What would the age difference be between your daughter and this one? X


----------



## 3boys

My daughter was 7 on Saturday. I'm not worried about the age gap my 12 year olds favourite sibling is his 3 year old brother. We homeschool so my daughter is never really around other little girls.


----------



## Tess08

3boys said:


> My daughter was 7 on Saturday. I'm not worried about the age gap my 12 year olds favourite sibling is his 3 year old brother. We homeschool so my daughter is never really around other little girls.

Oh that's good to know! Coz I've been a bit worried thinking even if my next one was a girl, her and my oldest daughter would have like a 5 year age gap and I wasn't sure if that would be too much so it's nice to hear your boys have such a big gap and are still close :) oh wow, sounds like your daughter really needs a little girlie friend to play with lol x


----------



## hello_kitty

I honestly feel like its harder to conceive a girl than a boy, or maybe its just us. I do visit the ingender forum once in awhile to just read on other's venting, but I notice that ALMOST all the post were GD about having another boy, sometimes the odd post about a girl would pop up but boys are much more common.

After having so many boys, sometimes I just dont think I am right in the head, I am stressed out at time and thinking why, "why is this another boy? am I meant to have all boys? Did I do anything wrong? Maybe God hates me and doesnt want to bless me with a girl." All those things run in my head and I feel so guilty. Dh has completely changed his mindset, he no longer cares. When I watch travel vlogs with him and a baby girl is vacationing with her parents, I feel sad all over again and say "aww, she's soo cute!" and he kinda reads my mind and responds with "baby boys are cute too" I admire men in this aspect, they get over things sooo quickly and learns to accept them, and us women (well, at least me) just cant get over it.

I am so glad I told everyone that we're not finding out the gender, I actually wanna give myself an award for the cleverness lol. This saves a lot of heartache and headache ladies...at least I dont get the pity notes or the judgement especially coming from my mom. She actually screamed in my ear (on the phone) when I told her ds 2 was a boy, I wonder how she would react with this one. Another good thing is when I hold him in my arms after delivery, if anyone makes stupid comments I will give them the bitchest comment ever and tell them not to come anywhere near him if they cant be happy that he's a boy. I am pretty sure the mama bear will come out in me because I will probably be in a lot of pain and dont want to deal with any crap, and plus I will be so protective of my new bundle.


----------



## 3boys

hello_kitty said:


> I honestly feel like its harder to conceive a girl than a boy, or maybe its just us. I do visit the ingender forum once in awhile to just read on other's venting, but I notice that ALMOST all the post were GD about having another boy, sometimes the odd post about a girl would pop up but boys are much more common.
> 
> After having so many boys, sometimes I just dont think I am right in the head, I am stressed out at time and thinking why, "why is this another boy? am I meant to have all boys? Did I do anything wrong? Maybe God hates me and doesnt want to bless me with a girl." All those things run in my head and I feel so guilty. Dh has completely changed his mindset, he no longer cares. When I watch travel vlogs with him and a baby girl is vacationing with her parents, I feel sad all over again and say "aww, she's soo cute!" and he kinda reads my mind and responds with "baby boys are cute too" I admire men in this aspect, they get over things sooo quickly and learns to accept them, and us women (well, at least me) just cant get over it.
> 
> I am so glad I told everyone that we're not finding out the gender, I actually wanna give myself an award for the cleverness lol. This saves a lot of heartache and headache ladies...at least I dont get the pity notes or the judgement especially coming from my mom. She actually screamed in my ear (on the phone) when I told her ds 2 was a boy, I wonder how she would react with this one. Another good thing is when I hold him in my arms after delivery, if anyone makes stupid comments I will give them the bitchest comment ever and tell them not to come anywhere near him if they cant be happy that he's a boy. I am pretty sure the mama bear will come out in me because I will probably be in a lot of pain and dont want to deal with any crap, and plus I will be so protective of my new bundle.

I think the overall birthrate is just slightly higher for boys but still pretty much 50/50 but maybe mums of all girls are less likely to be on forums desperate for a boy. I do know some who are. But maybe it's more men in general that struggle with that.


----------



## 3boys

Your mum screamed in a bad way?


----------



## hello_kitty

3boys said:


> Your mum screamed in a bad way?

Yes, it was from shock that we didnt get a girl since she believes in having one of each.


----------



## 3boys

Oh that's hard I'm so sorry. My mum died a couple of years ago but she never had a preference for gender thankfully. Was always really excited regardless.


----------



## Tess08

I've looked at a few of the gender swaying options and to me they make it seem like it's harder to conceive a girl rather than a boy but then again I don't actually think they work because both times for me I should really have had the opposite going by gender swaying lol! With my daughter I got pregnancy from BD'ing on the day of O which would have made me more likely to have a boy and this time I got pregnant from BD'ing 3 days before O which would make me more likely to have a girl. So for me it didn't work and makes me think it really is just your luck of the draw. 

Oh that's a shame kitty. I think u done the right thing not telling people what u are having because I feel it's other people's opinions that make it much harder. We chose to keep it to ourselves with our first and I wish we had done that again this time but my DH was so over the moon to be having a boy that I didn't want to take his excitement away x


----------



## kat132

I went the opposite way and i told everyone what we are having once i got over the crying part. I figured i would rather have all the comments now than when he is born and i am pushing him around in his pram. Have people coming up and saying 'so what did you have? , oh another boy!' 
I think i may have punched them in the head :grr:
i often wonder why i didnt get a daughter, why so many people i know who dont even want to look after their kids get a daughter. I know i could have been a good mum to a girl :( plus its only a 25% chance of having 3 of the same gender in a row!! trust me to be in that 25% :dohh: its not bloody fair!

On the other hand i know that the world needs good men in it and i am responsible for bringing up 3 now which is an honour in itself. 
I dont think i will ever get over that feeling that something is missing from my life but i need to accept it. 
I am now a boy mum and thats it! i need to be happy with my lovely boys.


----------



## Poppy84

I didn't know it was only 25% to get 3 of same gender in a row. I've got 2 boys and we paid for a private gender scan which is in 3 days. I haven't told anyone about this scan as it will give me a few weeks to be upset before everyone asks around the time of the 20 week scan. I have a feeling this is my third boy. Kat132 I will be joining you in feeling like this I'm sure. It's not fair!


----------



## 3boys

Tess08 said:


> I've looked at a few of the gender swaying options and to me they make it seem like it's harder to conceive a girl rather than a boy but then again I don't actually think they work because both times for me I should really have had the opposite going by gender swaying lol! With my daughter I got pregnancy from BD'ing on the day of O which would have made me more likely to have a boy and this time I got pregnant from BD'ing 3 days before O which would make me more likely to have a girl. So for me it didn't work and makes me think it really is just your luck of the draw.
> 
> Oh that's a shame kitty. I think u done the right thing not telling people what u are having because I feel it's other people's opinions that make it much harder. We chose to keep it to ourselves with our first and I wish we had done that again this time but my DH was so over the moon to be having a boy that I didn't want to take his excitement away x

I don't think the timing method holds much weight there is an article on genderdreaming explaining why it can't be true as when that doctor divided sperm into male and female he was wrong that's not what he was looking at. I think what carries much more weight is our environment. After I found out I was having my sixth boy I thought there must be a reason for this very few people have 6 boys and I couldn't shake the feeling that the fact that I was on the birth control patch when conceiving my daughter has something to do with her being a girl. Anyway with some research of my own I realised I was estrogen dominant which favours boys and can cause cancer. I didn't plan on more babies but focused on rebalancing my hormones for my health. I also think I conceived my daughter on patch as high levels of fake progesterone in it would of balanced some of my estrogen. Anyway I got really healthy and lost 70lb and ran most days as well as high intensity workouts. I also used natural progesterone cream for second part of my cycle. We were using natural family planning and it was always so obvious I was ovulating. With all the estrogen there would be ewcm everywhere I also wouldn't ovulate until around CD26. The month I conceived I had kept an eye out for ewcm and there was none and near the time I'd be due to ovulate hubby and I were given the opportunity to go on holiday together alone so we decided to step up natural family planning and use a thermometer to confirm that I had o'd and then we could be sure when was safe. As far as I was concerned I hadn't ovulated yet but my temps were in the post o range I thought well maybe it's normal for them to change it had been years since I'd tempted ttc. Then they raised again and I thought OK I need to test and it was positive. And right now baby looks like a girl. I know I had that wobble about the protrusion but on all the gender sites without me mentioning that I was told girl by tech they all say girl and they say a protrusion straight down between the legs is always a girl andwhen I look at pics on Google of both genders it makes sense. Plus I have clear 2d girl potty shots so I'm confident this is finally another girl. Now all of what I said could be a complete coincidence but after 6 boys I feel there must be something to it.


----------



## MemmaJ

Hello everyone, sorry to dip back in but just wanted to announce that baby arrived on 21st May 2017 at 35+3 gestation. And she's definitely a girl!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## 3boys

MemmaJ said:


> Hello everyone, sorry to dip back in but just wanted to announce that baby arrived on 21st May 2017 at 35+3 gestation. And she's definitely a girl!

Congratulations hope you are both doing well x


----------



## sil

Congrats memma!!! I was wondering how you were doing! So happy for you. How are you and baby doing?


----------



## Tess08

3boys said:


> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> I've looked at a few of the gender swaying options and to me they make it seem like it's harder to conceive a girl rather than a boy but then again I don't actually think they work because both times for me I should really have had the opposite going by gender swaying lol! With my daughter I got pregnancy from BD'ing on the day of O which would have made me more likely to have a boy and this time I got pregnant from BD'ing 3 days before O which would make me more likely to have a girl. So for me it didn't work and makes me think it really is just your luck of the draw.
> 
> Oh that's a shame kitty. I think u done the right thing not telling people what u are having because I feel it's other people's opinions that make it much harder. We chose to keep it to ourselves with our first and I wish we had done that again this time but my DH was so over the moon to be having a boy that I didn't want to take his excitement away x
> 
> I don't think the timing method holds much weight there is an article on genderdreaming explaining why it can't be true as when that doctor divided sperm into male and female he was wrong that's not what he was looking at. I think what carries much more weight is our environment. After I found out I was having my sixth boy I thought there must be a reason for this very few people have 6 boys and I couldn't shake the feeling that the fact that I was on the birth control patch when conceiving my daughter has something to do with her being a girl. Anyway with some research of my own I realised I was estrogen dominant which favours boys and can cause cancer. I didn't plan on more babies but focused on rebalancing my hormones for my health. I also think I conceived my daughter on patch as high levels of fake progesterone in it would of balanced some of my estrogen. Anyway I got really healthy and lost 70lb and ran most days as well as high intensity workouts. I also used natural progesterone cream for second part of my cycle. We were using natural family planning and it was always so obvious I was ovulating. With all the estrogen there would be ewcm everywhere I also wouldn't ovulate until around CD26. The month I conceived I had kept an eye out for ewcm and there was none and near the time I'd be due to ovulate hubby and I were given the opportunity to go on holiday together alone so we decided to step up natural family planning and use a thermometer to confirm that I had o'd and then we could be sure when was safe. As far as I was concerned I hadn't ovulated yet but my temps were in the post o range I thought well maybe it's normal for them to change it had been years since I'd tempted ttc. Then they raised again and I thought OK I need to test and it was positive. And right now baby looks like a girl. I know I had that wobble about the protrusion but on all the gender sites without me mentioning that I was told girl by tech they all say girl and they say a protrusion straight down between the legs is always a girl andwhen I look at pics on Google of both genders it makes sense. Plus I have clear 2d girl potty shots so I'm confident this is finally another girl. Now all of what I said could be a complete coincidence but after 6 boys I feel there must be something to it.Click to expand...

Yeh I agree, I don't think the timing has anything to do with it either. Yeh it seems unlikely you would have 6 boys unless your environment had something to do with it. Although for me, I was doing absolutely nothing different both times I conceived and I am ending up with 1 of each. I've always been a bit of a fitness freak so I was exercising a lot with both, taking the same vitamins, eating the same sorts of food etc so I really do think it's just a 50/50 chance and you get what you get. 

Congrats on your baby girl! Hope you are both well x


----------



## kat132

Poppy84 said:


> I didn't know it was only 25% to get 3 of same gender in a row. I've got 2 boys and we paid for a private gender scan which is in 3 days. I haven't told anyone about this scan as it will give me a few weeks to be upset before everyone asks around the time of the 20 week scan. I have a feeling this is my third boy. Kat132 I will be joining you in feeling like this I'm sure. It's not fair!

what made it worse for me was my kids, husband all my family thought girl. All my gender guesses on here were girl and i thought girl and still feel like he is :haha: so when she said boy i didnt speak for almost 3 hours apparently apart from saying that my heart just broke in 2...... i feel like a awful person. i should be happy he is active and healthy and i am dont get me wrong but still, ITS NOT FAIR!


----------



## 3boys

Tess08 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess08 said:
> 
> 
> I've looked at a few of the gender swaying options and to me they make it seem like it's harder to conceive a girl rather than a boy but then again I don't actually think they work because both times for me I should really have had the opposite going by gender swaying lol! With my daughter I got pregnancy from BD'ing on the day of O which would have made me more likely to have a boy and this time I got pregnant from BD'ing 3 days before O which would make me more likely to have a girl. So for me it didn't work and makes me think it really is just your luck of the draw.
> 
> Oh that's a shame kitty. I think u done the right thing not telling people what u are having because I feel it's other people's opinions that make it much harder. We chose to keep it to ourselves with our first and I wish we had done that again this time but my DH was so over the moon to be having a boy that I didn't want to take his excitement away x
> 
> I don't think the timing method holds much weight there is an article on genderdreaming explaining why it can't be true as when that doctor divided sperm into male and female he was wrong that's not what he was looking at. I think what carries much more weight is our environment. After I found out I was having my sixth boy I thought there must be a reason for this very few people have 6 boys and I couldn't shake the feeling that the fact that I was on the birth control patch when conceiving my daughter has something to do with her being a girl. Anyway with some research of my own I realised I was estrogen dominant which favours boys and can cause cancer. I didn't plan on more babies but focused on rebalancing my hormones for my health. I also think I conceived my daughter on patch as high levels of fake progesterone in it would of balanced some of my estrogen. Anyway I got really healthy and lost 70lb and ran most days as well as high intensity workouts. I also used natural progesterone cream for second part of my cycle. We were using natural family planning and it was always so obvious I was ovulating. With all the estrogen there would be ewcm everywhere I also wouldn't ovulate until around CD26. The month I conceived I had kept an eye out for ewcm and there was none and near the time I'd be due to ovulate hubby and I were given the opportunity to go on holiday together alone so we decided to step up natural family planning and use a thermometer to confirm that I had o'd and then we could be sure when was safe. As far as I was concerned I hadn't ovulated yet but my temps were in the post o range I thought well maybe it's normal for them to change it had been years since I'd tempted ttc. Then they raised again and I thought OK I need to test and it was positive. And right now baby looks like a girl. I know I had that wobble about the protrusion but on all the gender sites without me mentioning that I was told girl by tech they all say girl and they say a protrusion straight down between the legs is always a girl andwhen I look at pics on Google of both genders it makes sense. Plus I have clear 2d girl potty shots so I'm confident this is finally another girl. Now all of what I said could be a complete coincidence but after 6 boys I feel there must be something to it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I agree, I don't think the timing has anything to do with it either. Yeh it seems unlikely you would have 6 boys unless your environment had something to do with it. Although for me, I was doing absolutely nothing different both times I conceived and I am ending up with 1 of each. I've always been a bit of a fitness freak so I was exercising a lot with both, taking the same vitamins, eating the same sorts of food etc so I really do think it's just a 50/50 chance and you get what you get.
> 
> Congrats on your baby girl! Hope you are both well xClick to expand...

Yes I agree I think in general it's 50/50 but sometimes like in my case there can be situations that affect it


----------



## 3boys

kat132 said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was only 25% to get 3 of same gender in a row. I've got 2 boys and we paid for a private gender scan which is in 3 days. I haven't told anyone about this scan as it will give me a few weeks to be upset before everyone asks around the time of the 20 week scan. I have a feeling this is my third boy. Kat132 I will be joining you in feeling like this I'm sure. It's not fair!
> 
> what made it worse for me was my kids, husband all my family thought girl. All my gender guesses on here were girl and i thought girl and still feel like he is :haha: so when she said boy i didnt speak for almost 3 hours apparently apart from saying that my heart just broke in 2...... i feel like a awful person. i should be happy he is active and healthy and i am dont get me wrong but still, ITS NOT FAIR!Click to expand...

You are most definitely not an awful person x


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats memma! 

I get my anatomy scan today at 21 wks so whatever the tech says will be official, unless I am one of those rare women who gives birth to the opposite sex. If he's still a boy, I am pretty sure its going to be pretty obvious by now. I will confirm that he's still a boy.

He's been so active and I am always feeling him move, even when I am standing up (used to be only when I am sitting) so he'll probably move a ton at the u/s. I am already in love with him, so if he's still a boy I wont be upset or anything, but if I end up being on of those people who gets told that the last u/s was wrong, I will be excited, and so will dh.


----------



## Tess08

Kat you are absolutely not an awful person. Trust me, some of the thoughts that went through my head in the weeks after I found out my baby is a boy really made me feel disgusted with myself. Speaking to the ladies on here really made me feel better because I know I'm defo not alone in what I thought or how I felt so I now know it's more common than I thought to feel like this x


----------



## kat132

Poppy84 said:


> I didn't know it was only 25% to get 3 of same gender in a row. I've got 2 boys and we paid for a private gender scan which is in 3 days. I haven't told anyone about this scan as it will give me a few weeks to be upset before everyone asks around the time of the 20 week scan. I have a feeling this is my third boy. Kat132 I will be joining you in feeling like this I'm sure. It's not fair!

how did your scan go? xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Today is just so hard and its only 8 in the morning. I told dh that I will be getting baby a few newborn/0-3 months outfits of his own that he can leave the hospital with. I really want him to look cute and also have his brothers find him extra adorable so I looked up some outfits on disney store. I did the wrong thing by not filtering out girl clothes so both genders popped up and omg the girl clothes are sooo darn cute I almost want to dress him in one!! Makes me feel sad all over again. Boy clothes are so plain ughhh. I am only going to buy him about 3 outfits to call his own, the rest he will be wearing his brothers's clothes, I am so over shopping boys stuff.

Oh yeah, and at my anatomy scan on Wedneday he was definitely a boy it was so obvious. I was really hoping I could be those few that ends up with a girl because the cord was between the legs or whatever, but nope, obvious penis. I am the only one in my family with 3 of the same gender in a row. My mom had 2 girls and then a boy, my other sister although not related by blood had 1 boy and then 2 girls, I sound so awful but I think I've been cursed not to have any girls at all.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Congratulations memma! I am so excited for you! Everything go okay? How are you feeling? Pictures of your ok Sharing


----------



## kat132

hello_kitty said:


> Today is just so hard and its only 8 in the morning. I told dh that I will be getting baby a few newborn/0-3 months outfits of his own that he can leave the hospital with. I really want him to look cute and also have his brothers find him extra adorable so I looked up some outfits on disney store. I did the wrong thing by not filtering out girl clothes so both genders popped up and omg the girl clothes are sooo darn cute I almost want to dress him in one!! Makes me feel sad all over again. Boy clothes are so plain ughhh. I am only going to buy him about 3 outfits to call his own, the rest he will be wearing his brothers's clothes, I am so over shopping boys stuff.
> 
> Oh yeah, and at my anatomy scan on Wedneday he was definitely a boy it was so obvious. I was really hoping I could be those few that ends up with a girl because the cord was between the legs or whatever, but nope, obvious penis. I am the only one in my family with 3 of the same gender in a row. My mom had 2 girls and then a boy, my other sister although not related by blood had 1 boy and then 2 girls, I sound so awful but I think I've been cursed not to have any girls at all.

Hugs hun. I done the same thing the other day. went into a shop tough and i did try my hardest not to look at the girl stuff but i did.......:nope: so many clothes so much variety :( i didnt keep anything from my boys so i am having to start all over but i am not finding it fun at all. boys clothes are BORING. I feel sad once a day at least and i pray we can get over this feeling! 
i am also the only one in my family that has had 3 of the same in a row. Plus 2 of my cousins are pregnant, no doubt they will have girls both of them.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Ok I am not trying to be rude but reading through these latest posts; yes GD is normal but there comes a time when you need to go see someone to discuss this. Trust me I am on boy four so I know all to well how it feels to not get a girl. This will be our last baby and boy 14 in regards to grandchildren for my parents. Again trust me I know the "never having a girl"
However I really think you two ladies need to go and speak with someone professionally; KAT123 foresure seeing as how bad things went with your last little boy and you telling your husband to bring him back to the hospital. I think that's postpartum depression and GD mixed in together and it should not be left untreated. I know we are here to share and to listen but as a friend from the other side of the world I really think it's more then just a simple matter and I wish you would seek help. Please don't be mad at me, I mean no disrespect


----------



## kat132

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Ok I am not trying to be rude but reading through these latest posts; yes GD is normal but there comes a time when you need to go see someone to discuss this. Trust me I am on boy four so I know all to well how it feels to not get a girl. This will be our last baby and boy 14 in regards to grandchildren for my parents. Again trust me I know the "never having a girl"
> However I really think you two ladies need to go and speak with someone professionally; KAT123 foresure seeing as how bad things went with your last little boy and you telling your husband to bring him back to the hospital. I think that's postpartum depression and GD mixed in together and it should not be left untreated. I know we are here to share and to listen but as a friend from the other side of the world I really think it's more then just a simple matter and I wish you would seek help. Please don't be mad at me, I mean no disrespect

Not mad i can see your point. I had baby blues with both my boys, nothing to do with gender and it went as soon as i stopped breastfeeding for some strange reason. The shock of going from 1-2 for me was a lot to take but then my 1st son was only just over 2 years. I think the way we type things makes it sound worse than it is. I am over the moon about this baby and excited to meet him, honestly cant wait. i am bored with the lack of variety of boys clothes and i do get sad when i see a girl and hear of friends having a girl BUT i love this baby. How i know this.... i worry all the time when i have not felt him move for an hour, i talk to him, i tell him about his fab brothers. If i knew before getting pregnant that i would have another boy, would i have got pregnant again? 100% YES. 

I do still get sad and jealous of others with girls but my boys are my world and this one will be as well :) i look forward to daughter in laws and (i hope) one day a granddaughter that i can spoil (and then give back) haha.


----------



## hello_kitty

I agree with you Kat. I did not have postpartum depression with either boys, by the time he came everything fell into place, and I am sure it will be the same with this one. However, I cant stop myself from feeling a tad bit sad when I see girl clothes, or an infant baby girl dressed in pink or a pretty dress. This baby is destined to be a boy, I cant change that, but I am already paranoid about the future because we wanted 4 regardless so I still have hope but that hope seems so slim. It doesnt help that dh really, really wanted a girl before we found out. My boys are completely mama's boys and he wants to experience a daughter/father bond for a change and I couldnt give him that. I know it was his sperm that determined the sex and its not up to me etc, but when I see people with a different gender by the third child (and trust me most people I know have the opposite gender by the third kid) and I just dont understand why it didnt happen to me.


----------



## Tess08

I think I would have to disagree with you there to an extent Mrs H. I do agree that if these feeling etc are still there when baby is born and it affects our way of being able to form a bond then absolutely go and speak to someone about it but I don't think there's anything wrong with these feeling of disappointment when you pictured something so clearly in your mind and then in an instant it is snatched away from you. I say this because 8 weeks ago when I found out I was having a boy I felt all the same things as these ladies are describing now. Sadness, struggling to look at boys clothes, worrying about how i would feel when he was born etc but over the past few weeks ive slowly came to terms with it and now I feel fine about it all so I think in most cases, a bit of time to adjust to the idea is all you need. Don't get me wrong, I still think boys clothes are rubbish in comparison with girls as everything just seems to be the same shape but in a different colour as opposed to all the different types of dresses/outfits you can get for girls but I wouldn't say it upsets me anymore. Just makes me a bit annoyed at baby clothes companies for not making more interesting boys clothes lol. So in my case it didn't take me having to speak to a professional to accept it, it just took some time for me to get a new picture in my head x


----------



## hello_kitty

Tess08, yes its mostly the boys style that's so upsetting. I mean, I do love all my boys, but the styles are the same except for it being a different color. After 2 boys, I have became bored. The first time around, we wanted a boy and it was my first time shopping so I found everything cute, by second baby, I still had some interest, and this third time? He's gonna wear most of his brothers clothes lol. Not because I love him any less, but honestly I was looking through some of the clothes I have and they are no different then whats in stores right now...some may even be cuter.

While girl clothes follow a trend by the time they are 2, boy clothes are just same old shorts, t shirts, button ups, pants really no variety.


----------



## Tess08

hello_kitty said:


> Tess08, yes its mostly the boys style that's so upsetting. I mean, I do love all my boys, but the styles are the same except for it being a different color. After 2 boys, I have became bored. The first time around, we wanted a boy and it was my first time shopping so I found everything cute, by second baby, I still had some interest, and this third time? He's gonna wear most of his brothers clothes lol. Not because I love him any less, but honestly I was looking through some of the clothes I have and they are no different then whats in stores right now...some may even be cuter.
> 
> While girl clothes follow a trend by the time they are 2, boy clothes are just same old shorts, t shirts, button ups, pants really no variety.

Yip, completely agree! There just isn't as much variety. I mean I have definitely looked at some things and said aww that's cute, but I remember going shopping for my daughter and thinking omg I need to buy this!! Whereas that hasn't happened for me with the boys clothes yet. I don't have any other boys but my sister has a 9 month old boy and I'm pretty much just taking all of his old things for this one because like u say, the things in store right now might have a different slogan or print on them but the style and shape are the exact same so I don't see the point in wasting lots of money x


----------



## kat132

Talking about it and time is what i need. everyday i feel better, everyday i feel more excited about meeting him. i keep thinking what he will be like. my eldest looks just like me and my side of the family my soon to be middle one :) is just like his dad and their side of the family.one had straight hair one had curly, what will this one look like?? i cant wait to find out. What will he like to do etc etc. 

I know that my feeling of wanting a girl last time and this time have been strong but i think i am getting over it a lot quicker this time than the last. 

I hear all the time, boys find a wife and go, where as daughters stay. this is rubbish. My brother loves being with my mum and dad, 3 of my cousins all go to the mans parents house, not the wives. there are many other cases of this now days. if you hold your sons close they will stay close to you as they get older. i plan to do this with all 3 of mine . :hugs:


----------



## MemmaJ

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Congratulations memma! I am so excited for you! Everything go okay? How are you feeling? Pictures of your ok Sharing

Thank you 
It definitely didn't go ok, haha! Still feeling a bit ropey but much better than I was! I'll post a pic later, obviously I am biased but she is absolutely adorable


----------



## MemmaJ

Here is my little princess, Bettie. She was born at 35+3 weighing 5lbs 6oz

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/28D657F1-E21A-465D-BB7E-D6F0764FB83D_zpshucnhuzu.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/3413B829-A6B9-4039-9EF5-C23B9F0AFD45_zpsoy3mw9op.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/5D6EB502-53A1-4974-B411-BEE09069C9E5_zpsaqogbo8x.jpg

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/908B4721-B8CD-4039-B7ED-7F18D1A8A9A1_zps8uzbodup.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## 3boys

She's stunning. Do you mind me asking why she was born early? Did you just go into labour early?


----------



## hello_kitty

She's adorable! My last baby was born at 35+4 as well! How long did they have to keep her?


----------



## MemmaJ

She was born 23.03 Sunday evening and we went home first thing Thursday morning, so only just over 3 days! 

I didn't go into labour - I was induced due to sudden and significant reduced fluid around her, and partly because I was having strong tightenings too (had been since 24 weeks) which posed further risk with the reduced fluid. 
I was working right up until the day I was admitted to hospital - I went from working a shift, to being scanned by the consultant at the end of my shift, to being admitted!
I won't bore you all with my birth story as it'll probably be quite long, but basically it all started OK but ended with a serious emergency situation. Thankfully she arrived very swiftly after it all went wrong, so I just managed to avoid being put to sleep for a 'crash' C Section.. :-(


----------



## Mrs.H2016

She is beautiful! My son was 34.2 when he was born, so I'm hoping for this one stays in there. How are you feeling? Did you need a section at all?


----------



## sil

She is beautiful! You'd never know she was 5 weeks early looking at her. I'm so sorry your birth didn't go according to plan. I am glad that you and Bettie are doing okay now


----------



## MemmaJ

Thank you all for your lovely comments! 



Mrs.H2016 said:


> She is beautiful! My son was 34.2 when he was born, so I'm hoping for this one stays in there. How are you feeling? Did you need a section at all?

No I went from 4cm to fully dilated in 2 minutes, so I just pushed for my life and she was out another 2 minutes later (so 4cm to birth in 4 minutes). 
With what was happening at the time and me only being 4cm, I was being prepped for a Crash section as it was life-threatening for both of us (more for her) - but it all happened so quick after that, that we avoided it thank goodness. 

I'm feeling OK physically, mentally I'm pretty traumatised. 
I've seen the midwife today and she suggested I may have a bit of PTSD and has referred me for counselling about it. 

One more pic because I can't help it, haha! 

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/mumtotwins/10AAC6AD-92F9-48E8-AFC8-957EE7CFBF4B_zpsxjdzicqs.jpg


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Omg she is so beautiful.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Omg she is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Bevziibubble

She's beautiful :) 
I'm sorry the labour was so traumatic. I hope that the counselling helps :hugs:


----------



## 6lilpigs

She is goooreous!! That pic is not helping my broodiness one bit xxxxx


----------



## 3boys

she is just so adorable!!!


afm, i had an anatomy scan today i didnt tell them that i had other techs say girl and they told me im having a healthy baby girl. Cant explain the excitement and i think all the gd in the past just makes it extra special.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Congratulations!


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats 3boys!


----------



## 3boys

thanks guys im still finding it really hard to believe if im honest! Just can't picture being handed a girl lol


----------



## Tess08

Hi everyone, how are we all? Only 12 weeks to go now for me, can't wait for it to be over as I haven't had a great pregnancy with health problems etc. 

Anyway, I'm completely over the 'omg I can't believe it's a boy' thing and I'm now looking forward to meeting my baby. Can I just ask anyone else with other kids though, does anyone else just not feel as excited as they did when it was their first :S? I feel awful saying it but I just remember being waaaaay more excited with my first than I am this time around. I don't know if it's maybe because I have my 3 year old to run after all the time that I don't get as much time to sit and think about it or what... I just remember with my first talking about it constantly and I was forever online looking at what baby things I could buy etc whereas this time I could easily go days without even giving it a thought. Am I just a weirdo lol?! I also think it may be because we are reusing a lot from our first like our pram, bouncer chair, cot, play mat etc so I don't have a lot to buy and therefore I don't have the same excitement of looking at all those different things if you get me? Please tell me I'm not alone in this lol...? X


----------



## 3boys

Tess08 said:


> Hi everyone, how are we all? Only 12 weeks to go now for me, can't wait for it to be over as I haven't had a great pregnancy with health problems etc.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely over the 'omg I can't believe it's a boy' thing and I'm now looking forward to meeting my baby. Can I just ask anyone else with other kids though, does anyone else just not feel as excited as they did when it was their first :S? I feel awful saying it but I just remember being waaaaay more excited with my first than I am this time around. I don't know if it's maybe because I have my 3 year old to run after all the time that I don't get as much time to sit and think about it or what... I just remember with my first talking about it constantly and I was forever online looking at what baby things I could buy etc whereas this time I could easily go days without even giving it a thought. Am I just a weirdo lol?! I also think it may be because we are reusing a lot from our first like our pram, bouncer chair, cot, play mat etc so I don't have a lot to buy and therefore I don't have the same excitement of looking at all those different things if you get me? Please tell me I'm not alone in this lol...? X

I think definitely when i was having one boy after the other i wasn't majorly excited as i knew what was coming - sleepless nights etc. but as the birth drew closer i definitely became more excited and by the point they were born there was no difference.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I am on baby 4, I don't think it has to do with gender in regards to the feeling of lack of excitement. I think it's because we know what to expect and what's coming in regards to labour and all.


----------



## sil

My baby girl arrived June 29. Meet Sylvie :)

https://i65.tinypic.com/2po71ox.jpg


----------



## Tess08

Mrs.H2016 said:


> I am on baby 4, I don't think it has to do with gender in regards to the feeling of lack of excitement. I think it's because we know what to expect and what's coming in regards to labour and all.

Yeh this is exactly what I think! I'm totally over the gender thing so I don't think that has anything to do with it. I think it's just because I've done it before and I was pretty much completely prepared from the start as I am reusing a lot of my firsts baby things x


----------



## Tess08

sil said:


> My baby girl arrived June 29. Meet Sylvie :)
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/2po71ox.jpg

Congrats sil! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww she's beautiful! Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

Tess08 said:


> Mrs.H2016 said:
> 
> 
> I am on baby 4, I don't think it has to do with gender in regards to the feeling of lack of excitement. I think it's because we know what to expect and what's coming in regards to labour and all.
> 
> Yeh this is exactly what I think! I'm totally over the gender thing so I don't think that has anything to do with it. I think it's just because I've done it before and I was pretty much completely prepared from the start as I am reusing a lot of my firsts baby things xClick to expand...

thats what i mean you know exactly what you are in for so the excitement doesnt start until much later. I just mentioned with me the boy thing because even though i got over that quickly with this being a girl this time im majorly excited because its new and im getting to buy pink etc.


----------



## 3boys

sil said:


> My baby girl arrived June 29. Meet Sylvie :)
> 
> https://i65.tinypic.com/2po71ox.jpg

congrats she is beautiful x


----------



## WackyMumof2

Those big blue eyes and all that hair!! OMG she's beautiful!! Congratulations hon. :)


----------



## MemmaJ

Ah wow, congrats Sil - she is completely gorgeous!


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats 3boys, shes gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Well I am 31.6 weeks and little man is showing at 33.1 weeks and is 4.8 lbs. my last baby came at 34 weeks and 6.5 lbs so I am gearing up for another preemie. I am sad about this. The 2 weeks in hospital is so hard on me and our family. I make large gestational babies but they are still preemie. My body cannot handle holding a baby in once they are about 7lbs; I'm really hoping this one stays in longer but the last time I was told my baby was about 5 pounds; he was born 2 weeks later. I am nervous


----------



## hello_kitty

Hope he stays in for you Mrs.H! I know what its like to have a preemie. My last 2 were preemies too, although my second was born at 35.5 wks, so not too bad. I am taking progesterone shots this time around so keeping my fingers crossed he stays in until full term. I am going through a rough patch right now financially. Husband's business is falling a part, so we are in a tough position, I really cant handle a premature birth to be added to the stress.

I may have missed it, but why were you in the hospital?


----------



## Mrs.H2016

He was born at 34 weeks and his bilirubin was to high so he needed light therapy and he needed to be able to eat without the feeding tube.


----------



## hello_kitty

Mrs.H2016 said:


> He was born at 34 weeks and his bilirubin was to high so he needed light therapy and he needed to be able to eat without the feeding tube.

my 35 weeker ended up staying for 10 days for light therapy and breathing issues. Both my babies werent discharged until they were over 37.5 weeks gestational age. I feel like any babies I make do not do well unless they are at least 37 weeks, hoping this one stays baking until then, thats why I am enduring all the pain with having weekly shots.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Mine never had breathing issues; that must have been hard and stressful. Sorry you had to go through that. 
My first 2 were both 37.3 and weighted 7.2 and 7.5lbs. My last was 34 weeks and 6.5 lbs. so once this guy reaches the same weight out he will come. Hoping it's 35 or 36 weeks :)


----------



## hello_kitty

My first guy was born at 32 weeks, but surprisingly breathed on his own when he born, he just had breathing problems a few weeks later due to an infection.

My second had breathing issues a few days before he came home and didnt pass the carseat test and turned blue...I expected him to do well since he was nearly full term but he had problems with his breathing despite being bigger than his brother. I guess all babies are different. Good luck with your little guy!


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Ohhh the car seat test where you sit on pins and needles knowing that all that stops you from going home. I remember it well. 

When are you due? Boy right?


----------



## MemmaJ

Hope you manage to keep baby in a bit longer Mrs H. I'm the same, all mine are early - I seem to get to a certain size and then my body can't take any more and wants out! 
All of mine have been early (the first being 27 weeks), and the second & third I had intense tightenings from 24/27 weeks, so I knew they'd be early too as my body was protesting so much!

Dannypop must've had her baby a while ago - wonder where she's gone :-(


----------



## hello_kitty

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Ohhh the car seat test where you sit on pins and needles knowing that all that stops you from going home. I remember it well.
> 
> When are you due? Boy right?

Yes, they almost sent him home in one of those car bassinets where he could lay flat. Thankfully he passed the third time. I am due 10/4 but getting induced at 39 weeks due to gestational diabetes. Yupe, third boy here! I honestly dont even care that he's a boy anymore lol. Girls are cute, yes, but its probably just not meant to be...yet.


----------



## 3boys

hello_kitty said:


> Mrs.H2016 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh the car seat test where you sit on pins and needles knowing that all that stops you from going home. I remember it well.
> 
> When are you due? Boy right?
> 
> Yes, they almost sent him home in one of those car bassinets where he could lay flat. Thankfully he passed the third time. I am due 10/4 but getting induced at 39 weeks due to gestational diabetes. Yupe, third boy here! I honestly dont even care that he's a boy anymore lol. Girls are cute, yes, but its probably just not meant to be...yet.Click to expand...

doesnt gd just suck?


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Omg I have gd too! It's annoying. If you eat all shit they tell you too we would all be like 600 lbs.

I am 33 weeks tomorrow. Hubby and I had sex Monday mor I g a simple it was our anniversary and well 3 hrs later I started having contractions. They stopped but we ran to the hospital to be sure it wasn't going to turn into full out labour. My doctor says I more sex period until he comes and he is expecting him around 37 weeks. I am really now happy about this but I know I have to behave. My 40th birthday is on the 29th and no sex for me (cry). 
They gave me the steroid shot Monday and the second one yesterday to be safe just incase as my last was at 34 weeks and this guy is showing a few weeks ahead of my actual 33 weeks. I am worried though as he isn't moving much today at all. I used my droppler and found his heartbeat at 148 to 152 but does that shot make them sleep? Maybe he is just turned and hitting my placenta so I cannot feel it? I have tried cold drinks, sugary treats, cold up against him and nothing. &#128533;


----------



## 3boys

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Omg I have gd too! It's annoying. If you eat all shit they tell you too we would all be like 600 lbs.
> 
> I am 33 weeks tomorrow. Hubby and I had sex Monday mor I g a simple it was our anniversary and well 3 hrs later I started having contractions. They stopped but we ran to the hospital to be sure it wasn't going to turn into full out labour. My doctor says I more sex period until he comes and he is expecting him around 37 weeks. I am really now happy about this but I know I have to behave. My 40th birthday is on the 29th and no sex for me (cry).
> They gave me the steroid shot Monday and the second one yesterday to be safe just incase as my last was at 34 weeks and this guy is showing a few weeks ahead of my actual 33 weeks. I am worried though as he isn't moving much today at all. I used my droppler and found his heartbeat at 148 to 152 but does that shot make them sleep? Maybe he is just turned and hitting my placenta so I cannot feel it? I have tried cold drinks, sugary treats, cold up against him and nothing. &#128533;

please go and get checked! its better to be safe than sorry, im sure all is fine but all reduced movements should be checked. A doppler just says if the heart is beating or not! doesnt show the health of the baby x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

I think the needle just made him sleepy; he is moving normal today thankfully.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad he's moving normally again now :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Glad he's moving for you again msH! I know how it is, my baby can have quiet days and it drives em insane. Yeah, GD sucks so bad. I cant wait until baby is here so I can have a treat once in awhile without worrying.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Oh he is making up today for being so quiet the other day lol. 

I have treats with my gd, not lots but sometimes. I swear the dietitians are evil making us write down all we eat and stuff. Am I the only one who makes it up half the time? My sugar is fine with insulin so as long as I keep the number around 6 I am good. It's working for me but I do miss chocolate lol and sugar in my tea. I have only gained 10lbs wit this baby is its very frustrating having gd. 

How is everyone feeling? How far along is everyone? My son should be here with 3 weeks or so but my due date is aug 31


----------



## 3boys

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Oh he is making up today for being so quiet the other day lol.
> 
> I have treats with my gd, not lots but sometimes. I swear the dietitians are evil making us write down all we eat and stuff. Am I the only one who makes it up half the time? My sugar is fine with insulin so as long as I keep the number around 6 I am good. It's working for me but I do miss chocolate lol and sugar in my tea. I have only gained 10lbs wit this baby is its very frustrating having gd.
> 
> How is everyone feeling? How far along is everyone? My son should be here with 3 weeks or so but my due date is aug 31

No i dont have treats, my sugars are not under control yet so wouldnt risk it, especially with the complications i had on last pregnancy thanks to gd where i nearly lost him Im terrified that that will happen again. Gosh 3 weeks left? I would give anything to have 3 weeks left.


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Oh my really?! I am sorry to hear that! When are you due?


----------



## 3boys

not until november 4th so probably will be induced the end of october x


----------



## hello_kitty

What ended up happening last time 3boys? I had gd the last 2 times as well, but aside from slight low blood sugars the first few hours, my babies were fine. They didnt even go to the nicu, I just kept feeding them colostrum and it resolved.

Yes, it is annoying when they have us right every single thing down. Thank God I dont see them often, just once a month. I write down my numbers but I dont write down what I eat, last time my a1c was 5.4. You must be in the uk so you probably use a different system because when you mentioned 6, that sounds like the a1c here. We have to keep our numbers under 120 after 2 hours or 140 after 1 hour.

My due date is 10/4 but he already confirmed that I can only go up til 39 weeks if baby doesnt come on his own, so definitely its gonna be september for me, so 10 weeks left for me.


----------



## 3boys

no its not the a1c it what our numbers need to be under fasting and post food - fasting under 5 and 1hour post food under 7. Last time because of extra fluid baby had a couple of true knots in his cord (much more likely with gd) and his heart kept dropping with contractions, i should of been sectioned very early on but consultant didnt want to as it was my 7th delivery and then it became such an emergency situation there wasnt time to get me to theatre his heart dropped to below 50 it was absolutely horrendous the room was full of people panicking with alarms going off everywhere. The doc had to peel what was left of my cervix over the babies head and get him out. Midwifes came to see me next day and said they really thought he was going to die and that they had never seen a cord in such a state and had a happy outcome so im trying my best to keep my sugars in the range they should be to avoid excess fluid again.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ughh dont know why I am still having those days where I feel like I am missing something. A facebook friend just delivered her baby girl, now she has 1 boy and 1 girl. I said congrats to her, and I am really happy that her family is complete but suddenly it made me sad all over again. I mean its not as severe as in the beginning, but I just felt something tug at my heart and that I am missing a little girl in my life. It doesnt help that people keep posting cute pics/videos of little girls all over facebook. Barely anyone post anything about boys. I honestly feel like girls are more cherished. Cant blame them, boys are awesome and cool but girls are just so darn cute!!


----------



## Tess08

hello_kitty said:


> Ughh dont know why I am still having those days where I feel like I am missing something. A facebook friend just delivered her baby girl, now she has 1 boy and 1 girl. I said congrats to her, and I am really happy that her family is complete but suddenly it made me sad all over again. I mean its not as severe as in the beginning, but I just felt something tug at my heart and that I am missing a little girl in my life. It doesnt help that people keep posting cute pics/videos of little girls all over facebook. Barely anyone post anything about boys. I honestly feel like girls are more cherished. Cant blame them, boys are awesome and cool but girls are just so darn cute!!

Don't worry kitty, you aren't alone. I dont feel anywhere near as bad as I did initially but I still get days where it hits me again and I feel awful for sitting thinking 'argh, why can't he just be a girl :('. Like u, it's not all the time but it does happen. I'm blaming it on the hormones! Still sometimes too when people refer to my bump as 'he' or 'him' I feel a little twang in my stomach and wish they would stop saying it. I'm not in exactly the same boat as you though because I already have a little girl so I get really angry at myself for feeling like this as I feel like I'm being greedy. Can't help the way we feel though so don't beat yourself up over it. I wish I could go back in time and not find out what I'm having. I know when I see his little face I'm not going to care what sex he is so I wish I had just waiting until that moment and saved myself all this grief. If we have any more kids I've already decided I absolutely don't want to know the sex until the baby is in my arms x


----------



## 3boys

Oh kitty i definitely know what that feels like, even after my boys were born i would feel a tug of sadness everytime someone announced they were having or had a girl. Gosh even now when expecting my 2nd girl i still get jealous when someone has a girl. How mental is that? doesnt make sense at all.


----------



## Tess08

3boys said:


> Oh kitty i definitely know what that feels like, even after my boys were born i would feel a tug of sadness everytime someone announced they were having or had a girl. Gosh even now when expecting my 2nd girl i still get jealous when someone has a girl. How mental is that? doesnt make sense at all.

I'm the same 3boys! Anywhere I go if I see a family with 2 girls I still feel jealous that it's not me and I sit there thinking I've got a girl already, why am I jealous :/ but it's just such an involuntary feeling that there's nothing we can do about it. Obviously if we could flip a switch and feel differently we would but that's not an option unfortunately x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Well here he is another preemie like his brother. Both born at 34.4..ladies please meet my fourth son Myles. He is in nicu but doing great!born July 25th at 6:28 am
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1035.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1016.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww Congratulations! He's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## 3boys

oh congrats hes perfect x


----------



## 3boys

what weight was he?


----------



## Tess08

Aw mrs H congrats! What a little beauty he is x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

3boys said:


> what weight was he?

6.1 lbs born at 34 weeks and 4 days


----------



## jtink28

congrats!!! he's a great weight for 34 weeks, and so beautiful!

my husband is one of 4 boys, and honestly, they're all best friends. i tease my husband they're like a crazy frat when they get together...it's lovely to see. your boys will just be the best of friends.


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats MrsH! He's beautiful! Glad he's doing well, and weighing over 6 lbs at 34 wks is awesome!


----------



## Bevziibubble

What a good weight :cloud9:


----------



## skyraaa

Mrs.H2016 said:


> Well here he is another preemie like his brother. Both born at 34.4..ladies please meet my fourth son Myles. He is in nicu but doing great!born July 25th at 6:28 am

Wow beautiful congratulations :) iv still got 3weeks till dd and I always go over :(


----------



## 3boys

What an awesome weight x


----------



## Mrs.H2016

Here he is without tubes on his face. Hoping to be home in a few days... fingers crossed.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1094.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beautiful!


----------

